# Destins de Gloire...



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Pour une nouvelle (et au risque d'entendre vos railleries)j'ose ouvrir une discussion en espérant Messieurs (car mes consoeurs sont plus discrètes)que pour une fois, vous allez respecter ce fil qui vous reposera de certains sondages...etc...où les parties les plus intimes sont énumérées.

Je vous demande un peu de sérieux ( vous l'êtes tous  mais redevenez enfants et faites appel à votre mémoire ou Google pour alimenter ce fil.


Une phrase et une photo sur les plus beaux destins de gloire.

Tous les participants sont les bienvenus, vérifiez seulement que les personnages ne soient pas déjà cités.
Nouez votre cravate..bombez votre torse et...à vos claviers!

Je commence:

Coluche 1944.1986 

                             Créateur des restos du coeur.1985


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

*Lee Harvey Oswald*

_Le plus grand tireur de tous les temps..._

8 octobre 1939 / 24 novembre 1963


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Merci, j'aime quand vous devenez sérieux.:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Décembre 2005)

QUelqu'un a une photo de SOnny lors de son 1er ban ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> QUelqu'un a une photo de SOnny lors de son 1er ban ?


----------



## reineman (15 Décembre 2005)

mdr..c'est qui ça? c'est gollum?


----------



## bugman (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>



On a pas dit lors de son premier bain !


----------



## Malow (15 Décembre 2005)

Gia marie Carangi 1960-1986


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

Brigitte Lahaie:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Bill Gates, co-fondateur de Microsoft aussi l'homme le plus riche du monde. :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bill Gates, co-fondateur de Microsoft aussi l'homme le plus riche du monde. :rateau:


Rêve pas non plus...


----------



## bugman (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bill Gates, co-fondateur de Microsoft aussi l'homme le plus riche du monde. :rateau:



...Et son meilleur ami : Noël Godin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

Parfois une pensée émue pour celui qui m'a donné envie d'écrire des chansons débiles... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

(Pour toi PATOCHMAN   )

Traci Lords


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> ...Et son meilleur ami : Noël Godin


Et sa muse


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

*Jean-Pierre Coffe*






Après Tracy Lords...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

Une telle carriere ça force le respect!


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pas sa date de naissance


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

eux non plus


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

*Freddy Heineken*

4 novembre 1923 - 3 janvier 2002


----------



## al02 (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Freddy Heineken*
> 
> 4 novembre 1923 - 3 janvier 2002



Le 3/01/2002, c'était la mise en bière ?


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

*Marie Curie*


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le 3/01/2002, c'était la mise en bière ?




Mouarf !! et depuis ce jour je bois une petite bière à sa mémoire


----------



## al02 (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !! et depuis ce jour je bois une petite bière à sa mémoire



Je préfère du mouette et chandon !


----------



## Philippe (15 Décembre 2005)

*Jim Morrison* (1943-1971)






When The Music's Over


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Marie Curie*


*Mariée qui rit*

Mariée le 10/08/1998 divorcée le 15/12/1999


----------



## al02 (15 Décembre 2005)

Adolf né *Schicklgruber*  (20 avril 1889 - 30 avril 1945)


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Serge Gainsbourg






*"...Mon berceau était si près de mon cercueil que je n'ai point failli naitre.*
*Tout ce que je vis de grand -amours et peines- je le vis, en frôlant le dernier abîme.*


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

George Walker Bush et sa ... 






Dinde


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

Gloire post mortem: le soldat inconnu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

_Anatole Ducon à Londres en 1941._

Fils d'un négociant français installé en Thuringe, Anatole Ducon devait marquer le XXe siècle en devenant pour le grand public « l'homme aux mille visages ». Après avoir, à 18 ans et sous le pseudonyme d'Albert Einstein, établi la théorie de la relativité, il s'engagea dans l'armée française. Devenu général de brigade, il se trouve à Londres au moment de la défaite de 1940 et lance alors son célèbre appel du 18 juin. Engagé par la Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer au début des années 1950, il interprète en 1959 le rôle qui lui vaudra une gloire internationale, celui d'une joueuse de ukulélé protégeant deux travestis poursuivis par des gangsters. Une liaison orageuse avec Jackie Kennedy à partir de 1964 ne l'empêche pas de participer au programme Apollo. Il tournera autour de la Lune à bord de la mission Apollo X et aura cette phrase demeurée fameuse : « C'est rigolo, d'ici la Terre est toute petite. » En 1971, il s'installe à Paris où il publie son premier livre, en trois volumes, _L'Idiot de la famille_. Pressenti pour entrer à l'Académie française, il meurt tragiquement dans la nuit du 23 au 24 février 1973 quand, tombé de son lit, il est dévoré par ses yorkshires Fifi et Choupette. Une foule nombreuse assiste à ses obsèques au petit cimetière de Montmartre. André Malraux lui rend alors un vibrant hommage dont les derniers mots restent encore gravés dans la conscience collective : « Au revoir l'artiste, salut Ducon ! »


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

*Alain Colas*

1943

16 novembre 1978


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Enorme, mais ééééénorme


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

[SIZE=-1]*François Hollande*, premier secrétaire du Parti socialiste.







[/SIZE]


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1]*François Hollande*, premier secrétaire du Parti socialiste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il lui manque les lunettes


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Vrai!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

Apres un post du Doc le silence qui lui succède est encore du Doc.


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Apres un post du Doc le silence qui lui succède est encore du Doc.




Il y avait avant...il y a après


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2005)

Jean-Paul II (1920-2005). Passer après lui n'est vraiment pas évident (pauvre Benoît XVI !).


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

*L'Abbé Pierre* 






Henri Grouès, dit l'abbé Pierre, (né le 5 août, 1912 à Lyon, France) est un prêtre français, fondateur en 1949 d'*Emmaüs*, une organisation pour les pauvres et les réfugiés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2005)

Nowenn Leroy (sa date de naissance, on s'en tape). Sa gloire sera de courte durée, comme celle de toutes celles et tous ceux passés par la télé-réalité (à 2 exceptions près : Chimène Badi et Olivia Ruiz).


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Paul II (1920-2005). Passer après lui n'est vraiment pas évident (pauvre Benoît XVI !).



Mais si, Benoît XVI soupape


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

*RIP : 3 mars 1983*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, Benoît XVI soupape



Tu blasphème là. Attention.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Nowenn Leroy (sa date de naissance, on s'en tape). Sa gloire sera de courte durée, comme celle de toutes celles et tous ceux passés par la télé-réalité (à 2 exceptions près : Chimène Badi et Olivia Ruiz).



 Nolwenn Leroy : des dons de guérisseuse qui la propulse aux Etats-Unis...  

  Nolwenn Leroy a un fan qui se trouve être le docteur américain Frederick R. Carrick spécialiste reconnu en neurochirurgie, travaillant sur le coma. Jusque-là rien d'anormal sauf que ce monsieur a fait booster les ventes de son album aux Etats-Unis. Il l'a fait passer de la 92 000e place et quelques des albums les plus vendus sur Amazon aux rangs en-dessous de 100 en deux jours !! Il a provoqué ce raz-de-marée par une interview dans une émission à forte audience (50 millions de téléspectateurs) sur la chaîne TBN. Un extrait du titre 14 février y a été diffusé, mais surtout, le professeur a précisé que, selon lui, la voix de Nolwenn avait des effets bénéfiques sur ses patients et qu'il avait remplacé Mozart par son album en musicothérapie !

  Il y aurait, toujours d'après lui, à l'heure actuelle 340 praticiens qui utilisent l'album de Nolwenn pour des thérapies de lésions cérébrales et les résultats seraient statistiquement meilleurs que tout ce qui a pu être constaté jusqu'à présent !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Nolwenn Leroy : des dons de guérisseuse qui la propulse aux Etats-Unis...
> 
> Nolwenn Leroy a un fan qui se trouve être le docteur américain Frederick R. Carrick spécialiste reconnu en neurochirurgie, travaillant sur le coma. Jusque-là rien d'anormal sauf que ce monsieur a fait booster les ventes de son album aux Etats-Unis. Il l'a fait passer de la 92 000e place et quelques des albums les plus vendus sur Amazon aux rangs en-dessous de 100 en deux jours !! Il a provoqué ce raz-de-marée par une interview dans une émission à forte audience (50 millions de téléspectateurs) sur la chaîne TBN. Un extrait du titre 14 février y a été diffusé, mais surtout, le professeur a précisé que, selon lui, la voix de Nolwenn avait des effets bénéfiques sur ses patients et qu'il avait remplacé Mozart par son album en musicothérapie !
> 
> Il y aurait, toujours d'après lui, à l'heure actuelle 340 praticiens qui utilisent l'album de Nolwenn pour des thérapies de lésions cérébrales et les résultats seraient statistiquement meilleurs que tout ce qui a pu être constaté jusqu'à présent !



Je connaissais cette histoire. Mort de rire.


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fils d'un négociant français installé en Thuringe, Anatole Ducon devait marquer le XXe siècle en devenant pour le grand public « l'homme aux mille visages ». Après avoir, à 18 ans et sous le pseudonyme d'Albert Einstein, établi la théorie de la relativité, il s'engagea dans l'armée française. Devenu général de brigade, il se trouve à Londres au moment de la défaite de 1940 et lance alors son célèbre appel du 18 juin. Engagé par la Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer au début des années 1950, il interprète en 1959 le rôle qui lui vaudra une gloire internationale, celui d'une joueuse de ukulélé protégeant deux travestis poursuivis par des gangsters. Une liaison orageuse avec Jackie Kennedy à partir de 1964 ne l'empêche pas de participer au programme Apollo. Il tournera autour de la Lune à bord de la mission Apollo X et aura cette phrase demeurée fameuse : « C'est rigolo, d'ici la Terre est toute petite. » En 1971, il s'installe à Paris où il publie son premier livre, en trois volumes, _L'Idiot de la famille_. Pressenti pour entrer à l'Académie française, il meurt tragiquement dans la nuit du 23 au 24 février 1973 quand, tombé de son lit, il est dévoré par ses yorkshires Fifi et Choupette. Une foule nombreuse assiste à ses obsèques au petit cimetière de Montmartre. André Malraux lui rend alors un vibrant hommage dont les derniers mots restent encore gravés dans la conscience collective : « Au revoir l'artiste, salut Ducon ! »



Tiens, ça me fait penser que je me suis acheté le DVD de "Zelig" et que je ne l'ai pas encore regardé.


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

*Avicenne (Ibn Sînâ) 980- 1037 : *

*Le médecin philosophe *


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser que je me suis acheté le DVD de "Zelig" et que je ne l'ai pas encore regardé.



Cette association d'idées me flatte plus que cette putain de machine à coups de boule ne me permet de le montrer.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Avicenne (Ibn Sînâ) 980- 1037 : *
> 
> *Le médecin philosophe *



L'image elle est ou?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

*J.Chichiant...*
29 novembre 1932 - mai 2007


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> L'image elle est ou?


 
Il ne reste que des vieilles statues  et encore dans les livres....

Il va bientot ...Chichi?


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Chichiant...*
> 29 novembre 1932 - mai 2007


et *Mobylette (Guignol inside) *


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste que des vieilles statues  et encore dans les livres....
> 
> Il va bientot ...Chichi?



 Craquer? oui peut-être...:rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Frédéric Bon 1943-1987






Frédéric Bon est l'homme qui m'amena à embrasser une carrière de chercheur en science politique. Décédé prématurément à l'âge de 44 ans, Frédéric Bon fut à la fois un grand chercheur en sociologie politique, et le plus intéressant de tous les membres de cette communauté de recherche.
Au delà de ses capacités de chercheur et d'entrepreneur de la recherche (il créa la Banque de Données Socio-Politiques française en 1981, aujourd'hui CIDSP), il fut un intellectuel complet.
Il continua sa courte vie durant de jouer au théâtre et de sy intéresser, publia plusieurs romans, dont l'inégalable _Meurtre à l'Elysée_, et fut - un peu - connu du grand public pour ses magnifiques méfaits commis avec Michel-Antoine Burnier, dont le plus jouissif est assurément "Que le meilleur perde".

R.I.P., Frédéric Bon.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Frédéric Bon 1943-1987





 RIP


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *L'Abbé Pierre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'oublions pas son fils *Roger* qui a oeuvré à travers le monde du 9ème arrondissement de Paris pour la défense des valeurs universelles de l'humour français transcendant les clivages et réunissant autour de lui une foule d'intellectuels vraiment très marrants.
 






[Au fait] quelqu'un sait, si ça se trouve il est pas mort ? [/Non rien]


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

*Monica Lewinsky *stagiaire célèbre à la maison blanche en 1998 sous la présidence de *Bill Clinton*.


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Il manque quelque chose :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> L'image elle est ou?



J'ai retrouvé une très vieille photo d'Avicenne, la qualité est pas top (prise avec un des premiers Nokia-photo à peinture à l'huile, ça pixellise un peu mais on se rend compte de la physionomie du bonhomme) :







Au passage si vous savez pas quoi foutre de votre temps de cerveau disponible la lecture de "Avicenne, ou la route d'Ispahan" de Gilbert Sinoué, devrait vous permettre de devenir un tout petit peu moins abruti. Désolé y a pas de version compatible Tiger mais ça se trouve en poche, tout de même.


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour la photo .
Pour le livre lu et relu et surtout étudié.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il manque quelque chose :rose:


Voui très juste.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé une très vieille photo d'Avicenne, la qualité est pas top (prise avec un des premiers Nokia-photo à peinture à l'huile, ça pixellise un peu mais on se rend compte de la physionomie du bonhomme) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je serais moins crétin demain


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

*Lady Di.*
Princesse du peuple
*
 1961/1997*


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je serais moins crétin demain



Tant mieux.   
Au passage j'ai retrouvé une photo prise devant le (minuscule) musée Avicenne dans le (minuscule) village natal dudit toubib, Afshona.






[/IMG]


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

*Condamné à mort*
*Naissance: 6 avril 1954 - Mort: Mercredi 28 juillet 1976*



Jeune homme condamné à mort et exécuté le 28 juillet 1976pour le meurtre d'une fillette dans la région de Marseille qui eut lieu le 3 juin 1974.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

*Aimé Jacquet* le plus grand organisateur de fête de France.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux.
> Au passage j'ai retrouvé une photo prise devant le (minuscule) musée Avicenne dans le (minuscule) village natal dudit toubib, Afshona.
> 
> 
> ...


 Les grands hommes font leur propre piédestal ; l'avenir se charge de la statue. 
*-Victor Hugo-*


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

*Casimir*
Né en Fevrier 1974.
Mort quant on arrête d'être un enfant.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Condamné à mort*
> *Naissance: 6 avril 1954 - Mort: Mercredi 28 juillet 1976*
> 
> 
> ...


Pas très drôle tout ça...:mouais::hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Casimir*
> Né en Fevrier 1974.
> Mort quant on arrête d'être un enfant.


:bebe::bebe::rateau:


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un que tout le monde à oublié, que peux de gens connaissent
Thomas Nast
Sans qui le Père N½l ne serait pas ce qu'il est


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un que tout le monde à oublié, que peux de gens connaissent
> Thomas Nast
> Sans qui le Père N½l ne serait pas ce qu'il est








Pour la couleur


----------



## z-moon (15 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *J.Chichiant...*
> 29 novembre 1932 - mai 2007



Ah ça non, faut qu'il aille en taule d'abord  ...  flûte la charte! :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un que tout le monde à oublié, que peux de gens connaissent
> Thomas Nast
> Sans qui le Père N½l ne serait pas ce qu'il est


Merci !!!

  

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Albert Einstein, pas seulement le savant, l'homme, l'humaniste, le philosophe.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Albert Einstein, pas seulement le savant, l'homme, l'humaniste, le philosophe.



Respect Très grand monsieur.


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Le premier homme qui a marché sur la lune


----------



## Philippe (15 Décembre 2005)

*Stanley "Tookie" Williams*






L'ancien gangster devenu apôtre de la non-violence a été tué par injection léthale ce mardi 13 décembre à 9 heures (heure française) en Californie. Le gouverneur Arnold Schwarzenegger avait refusé de le gracier.


----------



## DuraLex (15 Décembre 2005)

Un grand homme :


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Un grand homme :




L'homme invisible?


----------



## DuraLex (15 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> L'homme invisible?



Non, mais maleureusement pas non plus, l'homme invincible. Tu me manques Daniel !


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais maleureusement pas non plus, l'homme invincible.


*Je ne vois pas ton image !!!*


----------



## DuraLex (15 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne vois pas ton image !!!*



C'est Daniel Balavoine. Ici, elle s'affiche bien.


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Je ne la vois pas non plus.
Un grand homme aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

_Photo non datée de Pélagie Gourdin_.

Cinquième enfant d'honnêtes paysans auvergnats, Pélagie Gourdin quitte à 16 ans la maison familiale pour entrer au service de l'avocat clermontois Pierre de Tarbon. En 1875, elle fait la connaissance de Georges Clemenceau, fraîchement élu président du conseil municipal de Paris et ami de longue date des de Tarbon pour lesquels elle travaille toujours. C'est le coup de foudre. Elle prend son congé des de Tarbon et suit Clemenceau à Paris où elle entre aussitôt à son service. Le politicien étant marié, c'est dans le plus grand secret que se poursuit leur liaison. Elle durera jusqu'à la mort de Pélagie, le 22 septembre 1906.
On doit à Pélagie Gourdin plusieurs expressions populaires passées dans le langage courant, telles que « Ça aurait pu être pire » ou « Ça tombera pas plus bas ». Pourtant, c'est à son amant quelle doit sa célébrité posthume : l'expression « J'ai la Gourdin », si familière au _Tigre_, a survécu, légèrement altérée, au souvenir de ce qui fut l'une des plus violentes passions du siècle.


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> C'est Daniel Balavoine. Ici, elle s'affiche bien.


Rien a faire, elle ne s'affiche pas chez moi, mais c'est vrai, c'était un grand homme . :love:


----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2005)

ah celle la elle me manque


----------



## joubichou (15 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Lady Di.*
> Princesse du peuple
> *
> 1961/1997*


pardon ah celle là elle me manque


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Jean Mermoz


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *Lady Di.*
> Princesse du peuple
> *
> 1961/1997*
> ...


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

*Antoine de Saint Exupery 1900-1944*


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Thomas Edward Lawrence dis Lawrence d?Arabie
Libérateur du monde arabe, tyranisé par les turc, 1914-1918,
auteur des 7 piliers de la sagesse.


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

*Tim Berners-Lee*






Berners-Lee est l'inventeur du premier serveur Web


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Linus Torvalds (Mr Linux)


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

*Steve Wozniak 11 août 1950* dit Woz






Co-fondateur de Apple avec Steve Jobs


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

*Jack St. Clair Kilby 8 novembre 1923 - 20 juin 2005*
Prix nobel de physique 2000

Inventeur de la "puce" en 1958  ... circuit intégré ....


----------



## Philippe (16 Décembre 2005)

*Ératosthène* (v.276-v.194 av. JC)






A calculé (quasi) exactement la circonférence de la Terre après avoir observé que les ombres ne sont pas les mêmes selon l'endroit de la Terre où l'on se trouve.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Décembre 2005)

*Pierre Desproges*
1939 - 1988

_Etonnant, non ?_






http://www.desproges.fr/


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> *Pierre Desproges*
> 1939 - 1988
> 
> _Etonnant, non ?_


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Les muppets


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah !! Oui!!!


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> *Pierre Desproges*
> 1939 - 1988
> 
> _Etonnant, non ?_
> ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

DuraLex a dit:
			
		

> Les muppets




*Sonnyboy*
est mort ?







:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sonnyboy*
> est mort ?




non, il s'énerve avec un stock de napalm vendu par Tahiti douche...:mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

Et dire qu'on a failli les oublier : 










Heckel et Jeckel (photos Paris-Match et images du monde/la Pravda du dimanche), furent poursuivis pendant toute leur carrière - si l'on en croit une très vieille légende sumérienne - par les terribles dragons nommés Paix et Démocratie. Fort heureusement ils inventèrent un antidote imparable : la *Guerfrouhade*, grâce à laquelle le réchauffement de la planète fût retardé de quelques décennies. Jamais en mal d'idées pour distraire les enfants du monde entier, Heckel et Jeckel firent fabriquer des centaines de millions de mines antipersonnel en forme de jouets, décapitèrent ou firent empoisonner des milliers de dangereux opposants (+1 point quand c'était à domicile, +2 à l'extérieur), et favorisèrent la réussite d'un certain nombre de tyrans aux talents pourtant relativement modestes. Mais leur véritable coup de génie, cette superbe invention qui berça mon enfance, fût indubitablement l'accumulation de centaines de missiles nucléaires intercontinentaux qui nous faisaient rêver, mes petits camarades d'école, ma famille et moi, du jour où, tôt ou tard, nous devrions courir dans l'ancienne carrière reconverties en abri anti-atomique. Car nous savions bien que les vivres et l'oxygène ne nous laisseraient alors que deux mois d'autonomie, là où il en aurait fallu deux ou trois ans, au minimum. Ainsi grâce à Heckel, grâce à Jeckel, mon enfance passa tranquille et sereine, grâce à leurs distrayantes gesticulations nous oubliions les petits tracas du quotidien.

Aujourd'hui ils se sont retirés, et tout va bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (Pour toi PATOCHMAN   )
> 
> Traci Lords



Tu me gates, mon iguane en sucre... :love:


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2005)

*Adénoïd(*) Hynkel*






(*) *ADÉNOÏDE* adj.
1. Qui se rapporte au tissu glandulaire.
2. _Végétations adénoïdes_ VÉGÉTATION.
© Larousse-Bordas 1998

 Conclusion : *Hynkel est un GLANDU !!*


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2005)

*Momo le moineau...*

Printemps 2005 - 14 Novembre 2005




Lachement abattu alors qu'il était entré par erreur dans un entrepôt où se préparait le record du monde de tombée de dominos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Momo le moineau...*
> 
> Printemps 2005 - 14 Novembre 2005
> 
> ...



  



			
				Le limitateur automatique d'effusions a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Momo le moineau...*
> 
> Printemps 2005 - 14 Novembre 2005
> 
> Lachement abattu alors qu'il était entré par erreur dans un entrepôt où se préparait le record du monde de tombée de dominos.


Grand!


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Créateur d&#8217;un des jeux les plus aditif de tout les temps : *Tetris*


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

* Louve abattue dans la Drôme le 21 octobre 2004 pour ne pas avoir possédé 14000 euros pour 600 m2. 
*


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

Un autre personnage glorieux, qui tel Alexandre le Grand a envahi le monde, détruit des familles, destabilisé des esprits faibles et rompu des liens interethniques avant de disparaître tout piteux dans la nuit des temps :


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Un autre personnage glorieux, qui tel Alexandre le Grand a envahi le monde, détruit des familles, destabilisé des esprits faibles et rompu des liens interethniques avant de disparaître tout piteux dans la nuit des temps :


Que de souvenirs (et crises de nerfs)


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

LA star internationale du siècle dernier...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> LA star internationale du siècle dernier...



Ah que de souvenirs, "Saga Africa" et tout... et puis ça a été quoi qu'on en dise un grand joueur de tennis. Chapeau


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah que de souvenirs, "Saga Africa" et tout... et puis ça a été quoi qu'on en dise un grand joueur de tennis. Chapeau



Mon dieu comparé Noah à Marley... 

Y a plus de respect...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah que de souvenirs, "Saga Africa" et tout... et puis ça a été quoi qu'on en dise un grand joueur de tennis. Chapeau


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah que de souvenirs, "Saga Africa" et tout... et puis ça a été quoi qu'on en dise un grand joueur de tennis. Chapeau



  :love:


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> LA star internationale du siècle dernier...





t'abuses un peu peut etre....pierpoljak.


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu comparé Noah à Marley...
> 
> Y a plus de respect...



je sais pas si t'es anglophone mais les lyrics de marley, c'est quand meme du niveau de chapi-chapo avec une prime a la diguerie démiurgique en plus ,..enfin pour moi...quand a sa musique, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
arretez d'idolatrer des vétilles...de grace.


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Pour son coup de gratte !


----------



## guizmo47 (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'abuses un peu peut etre....pierpoljak.


 
Savez vous ce que dit un rasta à qui on a pris son herbe ?????... 
"Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette musique de merde !!!"


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si t'es anglophone mais les lyrics de marley, c'est quand meme du niveau de chapi-chapo avec une prime a la diguerie démiurgique en plus ,..enfin pour moi...quand a sa musique, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
> arretez d'idolatrer des vétilles...de grace.


Si en plus tu te mets a causer musique on est mal ! 

De Grace, je te préfères en suceur de Sonny qu'en Naguy de l'analyse musicale...

Edit : Et puis je te rappelle que le titre du sujet c'est destins de gloire...
Marley passant de son ghetto jamaïcain au statut de superstar internationale, je pense qu'il rentre pile poil.


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus tu te mets a causer musique on est mal !
> 
> De Grace, je te préfères en suceur de Sonny qu'en Naguy de l'analyse musicale...
> 
> ...



je t'assure...si t'étais musicien, tu le saurais.
sur les rythmiques assez simples du reggae , tu peux jouer chapi chapo....en cocottes...essaie!
dans mon souvenir, marley c'est pas vraiment un fils du ghetto...mais j'ai pas creusé son histoire
bref.


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je t'assure...si t'étais musicien, tu le saurais.
> sur les rythmiques assez simples du reggae , tu peux jouer chapi chapo....essaie!



C'est parceque c'est compliqué que c'est bien. 



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> dans mon souvenir, marley c'est pas vraiment un fils du ghetto...mais j'ai pas creusé son histoire
> bref.



Je te conseille de lire "Bob Marley" de Stephen Davis, édition Point Virgule 

Bref.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Le reggae ça schlingue...


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

Sonnyreineboyman...


On est mal, je vous le dis, on est mal....


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Et puis je te rappelle que le titre du sujet c'est destins de gloire...



Ah bon c'était pas "la mièvrerie du jour" ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Marley c'est pas vraiment un fils du ghetto...mais j'ai pas creusé son histoire
> bref...


[Mode = Hors Sujet ON]  Tu la ferme...!!!   [/Mode = Hors Sujet OFF]


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyreineboyman...
> 
> 
> On est mal, je vous le dis, on est mal....


mdr.Tu vis dans un supermonde ou bob marley est le grand musicien du siecle dernier et ou les oeuvres de guy carlier le disputent a celles de laurent ruquier sur tes étageres, si j'ai bien compris.
Libre à toi...Ne t'offusque pas...chacun son style, l'ami.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> [Mode = Hors Sujet ON]  Tu la ferme...!!!   [/Mode = Hors Sujet OFF]



Ben voilà c'est bien Dos et Jahrom, continuez à répondre à la provoc sur ce ton, l'autre va monter au filet, vous allez vous faire des tensions à l'estomac, tout le monde sera ridicule et en moins de dix posts le thread sera fermé. 
Ca sera pas un de ceux qu'on regrettera le plus siffle: ) mais au bout d'un moment, bon merde, réfléchissez avant de répliquer.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> [Mode = Hors Sujet ON] Tu la ferme...!!!  [/Mode = Hors Sujet OFF]


 
Et lui non ?

 

Il est pas beau !!!

  

Superbe, de mieux en mieux, toujours plus fort !!!!


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr.Tu vis dans un supermonde ou bob marley est le grand musicien du siecle dernier et ou les oeuvres de guy carlier le disputent a celles de laurent ruquier sur tes étageres, si j'ai bien compris.
> Libre à toi...Ne t'offusque pas...chacun son style, l'ami.



Ton combat moralisateur (si, si, un tantinet...) pour s'élever au dessus de la médiocrité des "variétés" est intéressant et louable (si, si...  ), MAIS tu ne peux ignorer que ta méthode est inefficace. 
C'est pas en disant "ah tu regardes TF1, t'es un con alors !" que tu donneras envie aux gens de lire Zola ou d'écouter Brahms (ou Boulez, ou plein d'autres, me faites pas ch... sur les exemples vous voyez ce que je veux dire). 
Ou alors si c'est juste et uniquement pour afficher ton mépris et ton altitude, c'est sympa mais tu peux le faire tout seul avec ta soeur, pas d'intérêt de poster dans le forum pour ça (perso j'aime moyen pas le reggae, mais je m'en tape que d'autres soient fans ou considèrent que ça a "marqué la musique du XXème siècle, chacun fait ce qu'il veut nan ?)...

bonne nuit à tous
 :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Merci Quetzalk.

Alors je confirme, évitez d'aller dans la direction vers laquelle on veut vous emmener  Il y a une fonction peu utilisée qu'un ami guéri d'un vieux ton violet m'a rappelé, c'est le "Ajoutez <cegrosnaze> à votre liste d'ignorés". Pour le reste, je tâche de m'occuper de ce qui est simplement hors-charte et de ce qui tend à vous faire rentrer l'excrément dans le fondement.

Tout le monde ne gêne pas les autres de la même façon. La façon de reineman est fort décriée, d'autres sont aussi très agaçants, mais on ne peut pas virer tout le monde non plus. L'eugénisme, ça porte pas bonheur. Même si parfois...  non. Rien 

Bref. J'aimerais bien que ce fil tienne un peu, y'a des choses marrantes qui en ressortent


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ton combat moralisateur (ou considèrent que ça a "marqué la musique du XXème siècle, chacun fait ce qu'il veut nan ?)...
> 
> bonne nuit à tous
> :sleep:



Nan l'ami, tu te mécomptes.
Tout ça reste de l'humour, du lazzi....du quolibet..de la calembredaine...pas du mépris, pas de la fatuation.


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Encore un peu et on l'oubliait !


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci Quetzalk.



:love: Ouf la police arrive je peux lâcher la pression :love: 
Bon je me tiens à la disposition des autorités, hésitez pas les gars   

Quetzalk
Milice des Forums


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ton combat moralisateur (si, si, un tantinet...) pour s'élever au dessus de la médiocrité des "variétés" est intéressant et louable (si, si...  ), MAIS tu ne peux ignorer que ta méthode est inefficace.
> C'est pas en disant "ah tu regardes TF1, t'es un con alors !" que tu donneras envie aux gens de lire Zola ou d'écouter Brahms (ou Boulez, ou plein d'autres, me faites pas ch... sur les exemples vous voyez ce que je veux dire).
> Ou alors si c'est juste et uniquement pour afficher ton mépris et ton altitude, c'est sympa mais tu peux le faire tout seul avec ta soeur, pas d'intérêt de poster dans le forum pour ça (perso j'aime moyen pas le reggae, mais je m'en tape que d'autres soient fans ou considèrent que ça a "marqué la musique du XXème siècle, chacun fait ce qu'il veut nan ?)...
> 
> ...


 
C'est vrai que qui n'a pas écouté le Brahms du cerf devant un feu de cheminée en septembre n'a rien écouté...

J'adhère à ton raisonnement minou...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'adhère à ton raisonnement minou...



Cool ! Alors relis-le parce que tu réponds à côté mon lapin


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah ??

Pourtant c'est pas dans mes habitudes !!!


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ??
> 
> Pourtant c'est pas dans mes habitudes !!!



ca t'apprendra a jouer les humanistes, patron!


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

Finalement, ce thread aurait pu s'intituler "pour qui sonne le glas?"...


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

Et moi qui pensais que dans les 7 nains, il n'y avait qu'un grincheux....


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

Au fait, qu'on aime ou non le reggae n'a rien a voir avec le sujet ou alors j'ai rien capté ?? :rateau:

On causait de destins de gloire, et je pensais que Marley en faisait partie.

Non ?! :mouais: 


edit : p'tain passer Accro à MacG dans ce fil... je vais vomir


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2005)

*Steve McQueen*

24 Mars 1930 - 7 Novembre 1980




Ta tin... tin tin ta, ta tin tin tin ta, ta ta... tin tin... tin ta ta...


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On causait de destins de gloire, et je pensais que Marley en faisait partie.



On oublie toujours de parler du fabuleux destin du poulpe qu'il portait sur la tête...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> edit : p'tain passer Accro à MacG dans ce fil... je vais vomir



Ca serait pas ça la fameuse _rançon de la gloire... _ ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'adhère à ton raisonnement minou...


Tu adhères alors qu'il souhaite bonne nuit à cette heure ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> : p'tain passer Accro à MacG dans ce fil... je vais vomir


Tant que tu nettoies


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

Louise Michel  1830/1905


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Louise Michel  1830/1905


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est mieux


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> .


phore


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> phore



Merci pour la galanterie....je ne suis pas un insecte.....


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la galanterie....je ne suis pas un insecte.....


Mais tu as de jolies bottes


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as de jolies bottes



J'aime tes genoux,
Le reste je m'en fous,
Oh j'aime j'aime j'aime
J'aime tes genoux.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la galanterie....je ne suis pas un insecte.....


Tu es n avatar alors ?


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as de jolies bottes



Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

Eugène Poubelle (Caen, 15 avril 1831 &#8211; Paris, 16 juillet 1907) fut un juriste, administrateur et diplomate.

Eugène Poubelle fut préfet de la Seine (Paris) de 1883 à 1896. Le préfet de la Seine était très influent à une époque où la fonction de maire avait été mise entre parenthèses à Paris. Il était notamment chargé de l'administration courante. C'est ainsi qu'il fut amené à prendre un arrêté en date du 7 mars 1884 qui obligeait les propriétaires d'immeubles à mettre à disposition de leurs locataires des récipients communs, munis d'un couvercle et d'une capacité suffisante pour contenir les déchets ménagers. Cette prescription a amélioré de manière considérable l'hygiène des foyers de la capitale. En effet, le nombre d'habitants à Paris - avoisinant les deux millions - et la présence de nombreux immeubles collectifs rendait indispensable l'organisation d'un ramassage régulier. Les Parisiens prirent l'habitude de désigner les réceptacles à ordures du nom du préfet Poubelle.

La définition de la « poubelle » fut insérée dès 1890 dans le supplément du Larousse du XIXe siècle.

Eugène Poubelle fut également à l&#8217;origine de la mise en route du tout-à-l&#8217;égout, concept qui suite à la dernière résurgence du choléra, en 1892, gagna la faveur du public. Cela lui permit, en 1894, de faire passer un arrêté imposant aux propriétaires de raccorder leurs immeubles au réseau d'égout et de payer les frais d&#8217;exploitation afférents à la collecte de leurs eaux usées.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Et dire que ce sujet aurait pu être rigolo...


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que ce sujet aurait pu être rigolo...


Je suis tout à fait d'accord....impossible


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord....impossible



Moi c'que j'en dis, tu sais... Mais si c'est pour se contenter de poster une photo et un nom chopés sur Google, y'a d'autres fils pour ça.
(Sans compter que, déjà dans les autres fils, je trouvais ça sans intérêt.)


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

*Samuel Colt* (1814-1862), qui a contribuer à l&#8217;amitié des peuples.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

... Puisqu'on en est aux humanistes... Mon préféré...  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

LANDRU. Henri désiré. (1869-1922)

Un amoureux des femmes. Bien cuites, ils les aimait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

... Oui, effectivement... Mais l'appat du gain, comme motivation principale, c'est petit...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Alfred Nobel (1833-1896) Inventeur de la dynamite et du non moins connu Plastic (C4)


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une image de Marthe Richard...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à trouver une image de Marthe Richard...


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

Christiaan Barnard : 1922 - 2001

Première transplantation cardiaque.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Christiaan Barnard : 1922 - 2001
> 
> Première transplantation cardiaque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2005)

Jack l'éventreur, tripier à ses heures perdues.​


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

gribouille

2000-2004


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gribouille
> 
> 2000-2004



Il manque la photo ?


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Noel approche..

*Tino Rossi*
*CHANTEUR FRANÇAIS
**Né le 29 avril 1907
Décédé le 26 septembre 1983*

* 
"Chi va forte và à la morte"
Qui va fort va à la mort...​

*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Mmmhh


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh


 
Soupir? Râle ?:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Noel approche..
> 
> *Tino Rossi*
> *CHANTEUR FRANÇAIS
> ...



Ben ... Tant qu'il ne chantait pas, c'était un garçon très sympa !


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que je préférais encore Meldon, finalement.

Nan, laissez, j'me comprends.


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je préférais encore Meldon, finalement.
> 
> Nan, laissez, j'me comprends.




Mouarf !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

*Superman* (1938-2004 puis ressuscité en 2005/2006. Comme jésus quoi )






Là, il bosse.


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Il n'a pas pris du poids?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas pris du poids?



Contrairement à ton avatar qui devient plus light... Où sont passées ces jambes que l'on aurait bien aimé prendre à son cou? ...


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ton avatar qui devient plus light... Où sont passées ces jambes que l'on aurait bien aimé prendre à son cou? ...


 
Il ne plaisait pas mon avatar?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Mieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux!!!!!  :love: :bebe: :style:


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Napoleon Bonaparte



Empereur français
Né à Ajaccio le 15 août 1769
Décédé à Sainte-Hélène le 05 mai 1821


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Napoleon Bonaparte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empereur français ... Le VOTRE, c'est vrai...
Né à Ajaccio le 15 août 1769... D'ascendance Gênoise...


:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Pascal Paoli...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Empereur français



T'aurais pu te fendre d'une photo plus récente quand même  
Bon je me dévoue (c'est pas celle là que je cherchais mais en attendant) :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est bien ce que je subodorais depuis longtemps, Quetzalk... Tu as mauvais esprit! Le peuple aura ta peau!


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Son père....


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

je résiste pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Empereur français ... Le VOTRE, c'est vrai...
> Né à Ajaccio le 15 août 1769... D'ascendance Gênoise...
> 
> 
> :mouais:



encore un immigré


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2005)

*Jacques MESRINE*

28 Décembre 1936 - 2 Novembre 1979




_Atteint de 21 balles haute-vélocitées tirées par la brigade anti-gang, Porte de Clignancourt (Paris XVIIIème)...:hein:_


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Jacques MESRINE*
> 
> 28 Décembre 1936 - 2 Novembre 1979
> 
> _Atteint de 21 balles haute-vélocitées tirées par la brigade anti-gang, Porte de Clignancourt (Paris XVIIIème)...:hein:_



*PULL* ! ----> Touché - Coulé.


----------



## Philippe (17 Décembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones.


Encore un qui a lu ça en son temps je suppose ...
Ph.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pascal Paoli...









En ce moment, il fait des ronds dans l'eau, non ?


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces corses....


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, il fait des ronds dans l'eau, non ?



   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> [En ce moment, il fait des ronds dans l'eau, non ?


Et ta connerie ; elle fait des bulles


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Jacques MESRINE*
> 
> 28 Décembre 1936 - 2 Novembre 1979
> 
> ...



Heureusement, il avait mis sa ceinture de sécurité !


----------



## Philippe (17 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, il avait mis sa ceinture de sécurité !


Non seulement ça ! Il était entouré aussi de nombreuses forces de sécurité ...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est le 01 Avril 1969, après avoir fauté successivement avec tous ses cousins et l'équipe de football d'Austin que Géraldine Manvussa inflige la vie son fils le petit Gérard.

A cette époque, la vie n'est pas facile pour la famille Manvussa, le père, rude cowboy né à Maubeuge d'un Père slovaque et d'une mère pas difficile, a hérité du caractère limite merdique des gens des pays de l'est. Il bat régulièrement sa femme à bras raccourcis (il est nain) et c'est fréquemment qu'il s'enivre avec l'alcool local d'Austin, la bière.

Géraldine est obligée de travailler pour subvenir aux besoins de sa famille, et c'est bien souvent en dégorgeant le poireau du voisin qu'elle parvient à _joindre les deux bouts_ (figure complexe qui sera renommée plus tard "la broche" par Rocco Siffredi un philosophe contemporain). Elle parvient néanmoins à élever le petit Gérard dans l'amour de son prochain de sa voisine la petite Emilie Devin qui n'est pas en reste pour ce qui est du radada.

Après un bref passage à l'école qui ne laissera que peu de souvenirs à ses enseignants, c'est à 18 ans que le petit Gérard a la révélation de sa vie. c'est pendant un séjour linguistique en angleterre qu'il découvrira Chris Ouadeule à la téloche pendant un match de foute.

Il n'aura de cesse dés lors de soigner sa "mullet" et parcourir le monde à la recherche d'autres amateurs de "nuques longues". C'est en 1995 qu'il rencontre JPMISS, après avoir été amené aux urgences de Nice (une petite bourgade de la cure d'azote) avec une canette de coca enfoncée dans le prose.

JAMAIS il ne parviendra à le convaincre de faire "court devant et long derrière"... et ceci restera comme son seul regret.

Il est actuellement à la tête d'un véritable empire, après avoir déposé le brevet de l'usinoscope à commande nasale, dont le trifouilleur convexe à emmanchement calibré permet à la fois de battre des oeufs en neige sans ajouter de sel, mais aussi de contrôler le tirage des montécristo n°4 qui comme chacun sait font preuve d'une qualité assez aléatoire dans se domaine.

Je vous invite à aller consulter son site, qui est je pense un des fleurons de la culture Franco américaine.

http://www.ratemymullet.com/


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Jésus -8 - 56

T

Jésus, né Cantat, vécu son enfance en Turquie. Jeune homme très curieux il se délassa vite de la viande facile locale et de son pain mou. Avide de connaissance il suivi la faille sud le conduisant vers la mer vraiment salée aux abords de laquelle il fit connaissance de Baptiste Perigord. Un peu plus expérimenté, celui-ci, à l'occasion des jours chaud et ventés, lui montra ce phénomène naturel si rare : le cristal de sylvinite, le parfait cube. On lui doit tant, depuis. 
Encore inconscient de sa découverte mais au fait de sa tchatche, il en profita, mêlant la foule de désoeuvrés à des considérations mystiques. Il s'en tira bien, celà dit, son coup le plus brillant fut la multiplication des poissons. Aux abords d'un lac prospère il se débarrassa de cette foule avide de savant en leur proposant l'itinéraire angle droit. Ainsi débarrasser de cette contigence de l'enseignement, ses fidèles astreints au repas chaque 4ème virage, il pu faire chemin sur la ville. Jérusalem. Un miracle l'accompagna ! mépris, passant pour Pierre Leroy (ressemblance plus que l'argement exagérée par les historiens) , célèbre promotteur immobilier de l'époque, il fut accueilli par des jets de branches d'olivier. Un signe qui ne l'a pas trompé : il inventa, à dos d'âne, le chalet suisse ! Alliant bois et équerres il devint menuisier-charpentier. Malheureusement la laque de l'époque le redit instable, il devint arrogant et fit milles démonstrations désastreuses dont la plus célèbre fut l'utilisation de la bipotence à 3 points d'appuis. Et la dernière.


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Al CAPONE

Criminel, gangster, homme d'affaire, hors-la-loi et négociant 
Né le 17 janvier 1899
Décédé le 25 janvier 1947 (à l'âge de 48 ans)


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai demandé de ne pas mettre ma photo sur le net


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

dory

2005-2006

.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Marie Laure Tronchasse.

Né le 31 Décembre 1973 à l'hôpital comme tout le monde, de parents plutôt pas mal quoi que (fig 1 et 2), rien ne disposait cette petite fille, au destin extraordinaire qui allait être le sien.

Enfance paisible partagée entre la maison familiale de Nouans le Fuzelier et le vaste appartement parisien de son père médecin de campagne à Paris. C'est à 12 ans que le destin de Marie Laure a basculé... alors que son père honorait la bonne en la traitant de morue, comme il a avait coutume de le faire à chaque fois qu'il se vidait les burnes dans une femme de basse extraction, elle entra dans le bureau de son père pour lui demander comment ça s'écrit "sodomie", car elle écrivait une carte postale à sa grand mère...

Les yeux embués de larme, Marie Laure vit que son père ne portait pas son alliance au moment des faits, et pensa aussitôt que celui-ci trompait probablement sa mère avec le tout venant et surtout avec la bonne.

Traumatisée par cette vision atroce, la petite Marie Laure rata ses études primaires, loupa ses études secondaires, et fit une entrée triomphale à la mairie de Nouans le Fuzelier ou sa mère avait quelques relations.

Pourtant, jamais elle n'oublia l'image de son père lamentablement arrimé à la bonne espagnole dont les cris ressemblaient à ceux d'un chat qu'on a gonflé avec une pompe à vélo (me demander pour les détails, je peux m'expliquer à ce sujet...)

En 1983 elle rencontra *l'amok*, qui, fatigué par un WE agité avec Raquel Welch et Mimi Mathy ne lui prêta pas la moindre attention lorsqu'elle chuta devant lui à la gare d'austerlitz en essayant d'attraper le train 12h12 qui va a Nouans le Fuzelier sans s'arrêter à la motte Beuvron parce que c'est trop chiant y a que des paysans.

C'est après plusieurs années d'une vie sans relief, ou les quolibets de ses collègues succédaient aux jets de pierres des enfants de ses voisins qu'elle décida de se prendre en main. Un matin d'automne elle entra dans le bureau de son chef de service à la mairie.

"Tiens voilà la gonfle !" lui dit il en riant... 

Elle fondit en larme, et se mis à uriner bruyamment sur la tapis, là, devant tout le monde.... Celui-ci prit de pitié la gifla violemment avant de la forcer sur son bureau, en lui chantant l'air "des matelassiers" si cher à Berurier... elle lui dit que "oh oui oh oui" tout ça, il lui dit "raaah je suis dieu !!!" et leur étreinte pris fin dans un feulement rauque du voisin qui venait de se mordre la joue en bouffant de la tête de veau.

Depuis ce jour marie Laure n'est plus surnommée "la gonfle" par ses collègues de travail, en effet, maintenant on l'appelle  "sac à foutre" et il est bon ton de passer la voir à son bureau en fin de journée pour lui fouetter le visage avec son..................... mouchoir.

Vous avez certainement autour de vous une Marie Laure Tronchasse, qui voudrait bien une bonne fessée phallique de temps en temps, sachez la reconnaître, et faite lui le plaisir de la culbuter avec le vrai grand numéro, celui qu'on fait lors de la dernière représentation, celui ou il y a la _pendulette borgne_, _le mazoutier qui pue_, _la coquine quinenveut_, et bien sur le clou du spectacle le _sous prefet se tripote_...

Je vous remercie de votre attention, et vous donne rendez vous une autre fois pour la vie extraordinaire Jacques Faizant.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Né le 17 janvier 1899
> Décédé le 25 janvier 1947 [B](à l'âge de 48 ans)[/B]
> [B][/B][SIZE="2"][/SIZE][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

MDR..            

Logique

           ......


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Jean Louis Porcasse (1965 - 2002)

C'est en 1964 à Clarksdale dans le mississippi que Gislaine Dunoeud fauta  avec Bud Spencer qui était présent dans le coin pour le tournage d'une pub de Bière.

9 mois et des brouettes après, elle accoucha dans la douleur, et surtout dans sa chambre d'un enfant de 7 kg qu'elle appela Jean Louis en hommage à son Père ce héros au sourire si doux, qui la traitait de connasse quand elle était petite et qu'elle faisait semblant de couper les moustaches du chat avec le couple ongle de sa mère.

Jean Louis a grossis dans le mississippi sous le regard bienveillant d'oncle bens qui s'en bat les couilles de passer pour un con tant qu'on achète son riz, et aux cotés de Martine Panalley (pour ceux qui connaissent SRV...) sa jeune voisine qui aimait les gros.

Alors que la vie s'écoulait calmement entre une biere et un T Bone au barbecue, un événement allait bouleverser le petit monde de Jean Louis Porcasse.

Un matin de 1987, alors qu'il venait de se réveiller, et qu'il était sur le point d'uriner dans le lavabo comme à l'accoutumée, il s'aperçut qu'il ne voyait plus son zob.

Il appela Martine, qui était devenue sa femme deux ans auparavant, qui accoura, accouru enfin qui est venue en se maniant le train !

La vérité était cruelle, le kiki de Jean Louis avait disparu, happé par son ventre... S'en était fini des touches pipi à la con dont ils avaient l'habitude lui et Martine, adieu les vaguelettes de graisses sur le dos... adieu les _et celle la tu l'as vue ?_ et les _passe sous la table !_ dont il avait fait sa spécialité au point que les gens de clarksdale l'avaient surnommé *l'aut' con*.

Suite à cet événement tragique, Jean Louis sombra dans la plus profonde des dépressions. Il ne parlait plus, dormait plus, sortait plus, mais continuait à manger pour le plus grand bonheur de l'oncle Bens qui est décidément un bel enfoiré de profiter de la faiblesse des gens comme ça.

C'est en 2001 que Jean Louis Porcasse croisera le chemin de *Doc Evil*, venu à clarksdale pour faire ses courses au Super U, qui a de bien meilleurs prix que le mamouth d'ortez surtout pour les fruits et légumes dont le Doc fait une consommation forcenée (j'me comprends...), bien sur *Doc Evil*, qui se la pête à bloc, n'accorda aucune attention au gros type qui passa à coté de lui, et lâcha tout de même un "On se pousse la ohhh!!!!" au moment ou Jean Louis bloca l'allée des haricots en boite. 

Doc fut le dernier à voir jean Louis Porcasse vivant, en effet l'année suivante il se tirera une balle dans l'anus, sous les yeux de sa femme qui mourut de chagrin un mois plus tard à Ibiza dans les bras de David Ghetta.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta connerie ; elle fait des bulles








Avec ça, oui.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc fut le dernier à voir jean Louis Porcasse vivant, en effet l'année suivante il se tirera une balle dans l'anus, sous les yeux de sa femme qui mourut de chagrin un mois plus tard à Ibiza dans les bras de David Ghetta.



J'adore ta série de portraits qui vient rendre à ce fil un peu d'humanité...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta série de portraits qui vient rendre à ce fil un peu d'humanité...



C'est vrai que ça a fini par me donner envie... J'ai exhumé un portrait que j'avais écrit à la première personne...

- Mon nom est Piotr Illitch Rasbahnikhof.
- Je suis  le dernier prisonnier du goulag Z.O.B. 4312 - XL / 13, dans lequel je suis détenu depuis exactement le 18 novembre 1973.
- J'ai besoin de vous pour regagner ma Tchétchénie natale ; car j'ai  la certitude désormais, d'avoir été, depuis la chute du bloc soviétique, définitivement oublié dans les baraquements insalubres de cet enfer glacial, dans lequel je vis, ou plutôt devrais-je dire je survis, depuis maintenant plus de trente ans.
- Laissez moi  vous conter mon histoire, car elle est exemplaire et édifiante à bien des égards ; et peut être parviendra-t-elle à vous convaincre de m'apporter votre aide.

- Fraîchement débarqué à Moscou en octobre 1972, à l'age de vingt ans, j'avais une foi inébranlable dans le communisme et dans l'avenir radieux que nous promettait notre grande et puissante nation.
- J'avais obtenu une place de "technicien" dans une prestigieuse usine qui fabriquait à très grande échelle des ½illets pour chaussures (Vous savez, les machins en forme de trous pour faire passer les lacets).
- J'esperais bien pouvoir devenir un membre du parti, et ainsi parvenir à grimper rapidement les échelons de la hiérarchie de mon entreprise.

- Une année passée dans la capitale de l'URSS a suffi pour venir à bout de mon enthousiasme et de mes ambitions juvéniles.
- Un travail à la chaîne, douze heures par jour, qui s'est vite révélé épuisant et sclérosant, sans aucun espoir d'une quelconque promotion.
- Une vie misérable et terne dans la promiscuité poisseuse d'un foyer de jeunes travailleurs, ou nous étions entassés à quinze par chambrée, provenant tous d'éthnies différentes et souvent antagonistes.
- Des queues interminables devant des magasins d'état qui n'avaient, en définitive, jamais rien à vous proposer.
- La quasi absence, pour un jeune homme de vingt ans, de distractions dignes de ce nom, qui vous condamne irrémédiablement à la vodka frelatée au sortir du travail, aux filles faciles qui monnayent leurs orifices pour quelques roubles, afin, elles aussi, de pouvoir trouver l'oubli dans l'alcool, et aux errances sans buts dans les rues glaciales de Moscou.
Enfin et surtout, la perpétuelle suspicion des voisins, collègues de travail et autres concierges et directeurs de foyer, prompts à vous dénoncer au commissariat de quartier comme n'étant qu'un porc dévoyé, vivant aux crochets de la nation des soviets.

- Las de n'avoir que des perspectives d'avenir aussi gaies qu'un accord de balalaïka résonnant dans une nuit sans lune de janvier, je décidai de prendre en main mon destin en mettant sur pied un petit marché noir visant à écouler un important stock de tongs qui avait transité par le Kazakhstan.
- Ce commerce, pensai-je, aurait du m'assurer rapidement de quoi retourner en triomphateur dans ma chère Tchétchénie, de prendre femme et de devenir un personnage important et influant dans mon village.

- Bien mal m'en a pris, car c'est là que ma vie a définitivement basculé dans le cauchemar.

- Premièrement, le commerce de la tong connaît à Moscou un effondrement significatif à l'approche de l'hiver ; et la proximité de la période de Noël ne change absolument rien à l'affaire. Paramètre dont mon grossiste félon avait bien entendu soigneusement évité de me parler. Je n'ai donc réussi à vendre aucune paire de ces chaussure estivales, à une époque ou la population moscovite se met plutôt à la recherche de bottes fourrées. L'argument commercial qu'elles auraient pu se révéler très confortables et très sayantes, portées avec une double paire de chaussettes en laine, s'est révélé vain auprès d'une clientèle plus que réticente. 

- Deuxièmement, le concierge de mon foyer de jeunes travailleurs, intrigué par le fait de me voir me livrer à des allés et venus permanents avec d?énormes cartons, a fini par me dénoncer au KGB comme "Sale chien capitaliste cherchant à s'engraisser sur le dos du peuple". Je vous prie de croire qu'à cette époque, en pleine guerre froide, ce type d'argument vous condamnait à l'avance, aussi sûrement que le fait d'ouvrir une boutique de souvenirs du troisième reich en plein centre de Tel Aviv...

- Mon procès ne fut qu'une sombre mascarade, tant il était évident que mon cas devait servir d'exemple, afin de dissuader d'éventuels candidats à la libre entreprise, et que mon sort avait était décidé le jour même de mon arrestation (fort musclée, au demeurant). Il me fut bien entendu impossible de faire valoir le fait que 4999 paires de tongs (J'en avais gardé une pour moi) étaient destinées à mon usage personnel ; et mon avocat, un fantoche désigné d'office par le "tribunal du peuple", n'eut, à ce niveau, pas plus de succès que moi. En ce jour du 10 novembre 1973, le verdict tomba sans espoir d'un quelconque recours: "Condamnation à perpétuité aux travaux forcés au goulag Z.O.B. 4312 - XL / 13."

- Je ne vous embarrasserai pas du récit des vingt neuf années de détention que j'ai vécues ; mon but n'étant pas de vous assommer de détails rébarbatifs ; mais qui connaît la Sibérie saura ce que j'ai pu endurer.

- Le camp ayant été progressivement vidé à la suite du démantèlement de l'ex empire soviétique, me voilà désormais le dernier prisonnier d'une époque révolue. Seul Vladimir, un ex gardien du camp dont le quotient intellectuel ne lui a pas permis de saisir toute la portée des événements politiques qui ont secoué la fin de la période de la perestroïka, demeure à mes côtés. Notre situation menace de devenir catastrophique si vous ne nous apportez pas votre aide dans les plus brefs délais...
- Je tape maladroitement cet e-mail sur un ancien ordinateur Tupolev,quasiment obsolète, avec deux doigts que je suis obligé de passer fréquemment au dessus de la flamme d'une bougie pour les dégeler.
- Comme la chaudière n'est plus alimentée en fioul depuis 1990, nous nous réchauffons en buvant le stock de liquide de freins qui était destiné au chasse neige du camp.
- Le courant nécessaire à l'ordinateur est fourni par Vladimir qui pédale sur une guéni-guéni, (Que vous appelez, je crois, Gégène) et qui jadis était consacrée à bien d'autres usages funestes...

- Il est donc urgent que vous nous apportiez votre aide, car nous n'allons pas tenir encore bien longtemps à ce régime là. Les importantes quantités de ce liquide délétere  que Vladimir ingurgite à longueur de journées, l'ont d'ailleurs pratiquement rendu fou et aveugle.


- Vite!!!!!! Je crois que Vladimir vient de faire un malaise.............


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Magalie : 







Maga... :rateau:  Bof non rien en fait. :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

*Ta future*
ex ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout pour les fruits et légumes dont le Doc fait une consommation forcenée (j'me comprends...)



Mes poreaux te disent merde.


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour votre prose et votre délicatesse, une manière de vous exprimer en sous entendus .

Continuez mais faites encore un effort dans votre language.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

De rien.


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De rien.


Toujours là?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que je préférais encore Meldon, finalement.

Nan, laissez, j'me comprends.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre prose et votre délicatesse, une manière de vous exprimer en sous entendus .
> 
> Continuez mais faites encore un effort dans votre language.



Tu me sembles avoir une vision bien convenue de la délicatesse...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh les gags à répétitions :love:





Oups c'était pas un gag


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je préférais encore Meldon, finalement.
> 
> Nan, laissez, j'me comprends.



Un peu plus d'explications?



> Tu me sembles avoir une vision bien convenue de la délicatesse...



Je me comprends....


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus d'explications?



  :love: Non c'est bon merci !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :love: Non c'est bon merci !!!



Allez! v'là-t-y pas que le mariachi nous fait sa grande mystérieuse...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

*Quetzalk il a vu*
les extra terrestres !


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Rasrak Pmir Khan

Né vers 1035 dans l'est de l'actuel Turkménistan, le jeune Rasrak Pmir Khan ne rêve que de faire une belle carrière dans l'administration Mongole. Malheureusement à l'adolescence il se confronte à la terrible réalité : il n'y a pas d'administration en Mongolie. Dépité il égorge toute sa famille, conquiert une vingtaine de tribus qu'il met à sa botte et part chercher fortune vers le sud. Devant l'accueil assez réservé des critiques persans il fait amende honorable en dévastant plusieurs vallées et finit par rejoindre Samarcande où il ouvre un commerce de téléphones portables. Mais il s'ennuie, ces grandes étendues de dunes de sable sec lui rappellent le désert, en plus les filles sont relativement moches dans ce coin et les garçons trop farouches, il lui faut trouver une solution. Après quelques heures d'attente à la gare routière, il s'achète un sandwich et repart, "Hone derode eiguenne" déclarera-t-il à sa voisine, une Ouïgour sourde-muette à la poitrine chétive et au sourire équivoque.
Toujours attiré par la gloire il fut brièvement infirmier de bloc opératoire dans le service du professeur Ali Ibn Sîna, mais dût s'exiler après qu'une love-affair avec le jeune agrégé du patron ait été ébruitée, un ambitieux qui avait quitté la pharmacie familiale d'Enghein les Bains bien décidé à empoigner la vie.
On retrouve sa trace vingt ans plus tard à Baghdad où il franchit les échelons et devient rapidement calife, mais l'ennui et le sentiment de vide restent préoccupants. Et ce n'est pas le visionnage de films de Bollywood qui va le distraire, le DVD n'étant pas encore inventé. Lors d'un voyage officiel au Caire il profite de la confusion devant les grands magasins, se déguise en père Noël et s'enfuit sur un jet-ski à voiles sur la Méditerranée. Après une semaine de repos à Izmir en club hôtel tout compris avec piscine 5* (à partir de 390 ¤), il alla faire la bise à Mehmet II qui le battit froid par cette réplique restée célèbre :  "Ecoute vieux, en ce moment je bosse fort, glisse ta tambouille, ma vie en ce moment c'est pas Byzance j'ai comme un turc qui va pas". 
Tour à tour coiffeur, gardien de musée, homme politique et footballeur américain Rastrak Pmir Khan n'en est pas à se laisser impressionner. Il sort de prison à l'âge de 78 ans, rachète un cyclomoteur et part à Vienne, où il débute une psychanalyse. Mais ça, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Très fort le gars! respect 

 Highlander ?


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

TUPAC

Artiste, chanteur et musicien (Américain)
Né le 16 juin 1971
Décédé le 13 septembre 1996 (à l'âge de 25 ans)


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> TUPAC
> 
> Artiste, chanteur et musicien (Américain)
> Né le 16 juin 1971
> Décédé le 13 septembre 1996 (à l'âge de 25 ans)



Les trous de balle quand on en à trop c'est pas bon signe...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> TUPAC
> 
> Artiste, chanteur et musicien (Américain)
> Né le 16 juin 1971
> Décédé le 13 septembre 1996 (à l'âge de 25 ans)


relis ta signature, tiens, je vais me mettre un notorious big pour faire chier.


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

> relis ta signature, tiens, je vais me mettre un notorious big pour faire chier.




Do it


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais dory, on connait tous google, et puis le larousse aussi. merde qql un l'a déjà dit.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Meldon reviens !!!


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais dory, on connait tous google, et puis le larousse aussi. merde qql un l'a déjà dit.




Je suis une inculte?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Nan du tout, mais c'est pas ça le truc


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Meldon reviens !!!



J'ai pas dit que j'étais sûr de mon coup, non plus, hein :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis une inculte?



Je pense que ce que supermoquette veut dire, c'est qu'il existe déjà des sujets dont le principe est d'aller piocher des images sur Google et qu'il y a sans doute d'autres façons plus efficaces de rendre hommage à quelqu'un que de balancer une photo, un nom et deux dates.
Ainsi, pourquoi ne pas dire en quoi les gens dont tu évoques la mémoire sont importants POUR TOI ou, à défaut, rappeler en quelque lignes ce qui les a rendus célébres ?
En outre, dis-toi bien que les quelques fausses biographies qui émaillent ce sujet font plus pour son succès que pour sa ruine.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce que supermoquette veut dire, c'est qu'il existe déjà des sujets dont le principe est d'aller piocher des images sur Google et qu'il y a sans doute d'autres façons plus efficaces de rendre hommage à quelqu'un que de balancer une photo, un nom et deux dates.
> Ainsi, pourquoi ne pas dire en quoi les gens dont tu évoques la mémoire sont importants POUR TOI ou, à défaut, rappeler en quelque lignes ce qui les a rendus célébres ?
> En outre, dis-toi bien que les quelques fausses biographies qui émaillent ce sujet font plus pour son succès que pour sa ruine.


je crois que c'est ce qu'elle voulais aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est ce quelle voulais aussi





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Coluche 1944.1986
> 
> Créateur des restos du coeur.1985



Vraiment ? Tu as bien compris ce que j'en disais ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce que supermoquette veut dire, c'est qu'il existe déjà des sujets dont le principe est d'aller piocher des images sur Google et qu'il y a sans doute d'autres façons plus efficaces de rendre hommage à quelqu'un que de balancer une photo, un nom et deux dates.
> Ainsi, pourquoi ne pas dire en quoi les gens dont tu évoques la mémoire sont importants POUR TOI ou, à défaut, rappeler en quelque lignes ce qui les a rendus célébres ?
> En outre, dis-toi bien que les quelques fausses biographies qui émaillent ce sujet font plus pour son succès que pour sa ruine.


C'est ça macgé  quand t'es crevé et que t'as la flemme y a l'doc qui s'pointe et te continue ton post avec plein de mots cools et des phrases léchées.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? Tu as bien compris ce que j'en disais ?





> * Une phrase et une photo sur les plus beaux destins de gloire.*


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

Messieurs.

En venant vous voir dans votre beau forum, je n'ai à aucun moment pensé à creer des discordances ni des polémiques futiles car il y a bien mieux ou sinon pire dans le monde.
J'avais mis ce sujet non pas dans le but de juger de l'intelligence de telle ou telle personne, car personne ne sait qui se cache derrière un clavier et tout le monde peut se prétendre ceci ou celà.
Je ne suis pas une gamine qui remplit un blog , je voulais juste passer un moment en votre compagnie.
Je n'ai pas mal pris les propos de Supermoquette ou autre,je lui ai répondu du tac au tac.

Ne vous méprenez pas sur mes propos, je voudrais que ce débat s'arrête et que la plaisanterie qui est de mise ici dans le bar continue.


Je vous remercie. 

La preuve j'ai retiré mes bottes


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La preuve j'ai retiré mes bottes



Dont acte.
Par contre et sans vouloir faire montre de cuistrerie, j'aimais mieux l'odeur du cuir.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs.
> 
> La preuve j'ai retiré mes bottes


 Où sont les jambes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> j'ai retiré mes bottes



*je propose*
un doryphore comme prochain avatar


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je propose*
> un doryphore comme prochain avatar


On me l'a déjà faite cette plaisanterie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène

*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure

P.S. : N'ont été recensés que les personnages faisant *effectivement* l'objet d'une notice biographique.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On me l'a déjà faite cette plaisanterie.




*Je ne plaisante jamais*
je n'aime pas les blagues.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne plaisante jamais*
> je n'aime pas les blagues.



Elles te le rendent bien.


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

> Dont acte.
> Par contre et sans vouloir faire montre de cuistrerie, j'aimais mieux l'odeur du cuir.


Moi aussi...surtout en sellerie


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elles te le rendent bien.



Il est quand même trés fort !


----------



## reineman (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Meldon reviens !!!



hé hé!...
t'as la bouteille de mousseux qui s'agite toi!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est quand même trés fort !





*Merci*
je m'attendais pas à ça de toi






:rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hé hé!...
> t'as la bouteille de mousseux qui s'agite toi!...




*Crotte*
de bique


----------



## reineman (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Crotte*
> de bique



ca va toi? toujours dans tes délires au saindoux et tes acid-trips à la cochonaille?


----------



## Nobody (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs.
> 
> j'ai retiré mes bottes


Mince.
On voit plus ses genoux.


Moi qui les aimais tant.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je propose*
> un doryphore comme prochain avatar



C'est moins sexy que des bottes de cuir, quoique... 







Rhoooo, que c'est bo la nature...


----------



## bugman (18 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins sexy que des bottes de cuir, quoique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est assez hard ! :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez hard ! :love:



Tu crois? :rose:
Dory, t'es où?  Dessus ou dessous ?


----------



## bugman (18 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois? :rose:
> Dory, t'es où?  Dessus ou dessous ?



Je l'aime de plus en plus ce bar ! :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aime de plus en plus! :love:



Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ca va toi? toujours dans tes délires au saindoux et tes acid-trips à la cochonaille?



*Le saindoux ?*
j'aime bien oui.

La graisse d'oie aussi.


----------



## joubichou (18 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mince.
> On voit plus ses genoux.
> 
> 
> Moi qui les aimais tant.


ah ouais ça va me manquer aussi


----------



## iDiot (18 Décembre 2005)

*Jean Claude Van Damme*, un grand philosophe qu'y a que nous qu'on peut en faire des comme ça...  






_" Je suis fascine par l'air. Si on enlevait l'air du ciel, tous les oiseaux tomberaient par terre....Et les avions aussi.... En meme temps l'air tu peux pas le toucher...ca existe et ca existe pas...Ca nourrit l'homme sans qu'il ait faim...It's magic...L'air c'est beau en meme temps tu peux pas le voir, c'est doux et tu peux pas le toucher.....L'air c'est un peu comme mon cerveau... "_


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Meldon reviens !!!




Elle est partie ? 

'tain ses doubles pseudos....:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

_I have a dream..._
Martin Luther King






Respect.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Noël Godin, super cyber star? Oui, et même star tout court. Depuis l'entartement de la tête de Microsoft par le commando gloupinesque, il ne se passe plus une semaine sans qu'il ne donne une interview pour un périodique américain, pour une télé britannique... Journalistes, curieux, étudiants en quête d'un sujet de mémoire... se relaient au bout de son fil, voire à son domicile. Pour un peu, face à cette surexposition, le cas "Noël Godin" deviendrait "tarte à la crème"... Lui qui n'y pigeait que dalle à l'informatique, il possède même Gloupgloup aujourd'hui, son propre site officiel. Enfin, ce qui est sûr, c'est que sur la Toile, c'est tous les jours Noël!

Sources: *le net*


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
> - Bon, Frédéric
> - Poubelle, Eugène
> 
> ...



Merci de ne pas oublier 
Rasrak Pmir Khan qui m'a demandé un mal fou !   :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas oublier
> Rasrak Pmir Khan qui m'a demandé un mal fou !   :style:




:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2005)

Marquise Sophie Delafigue - 1827-1901

Inventeur du forum de discussion.


Très jeune, la Marquise Sophie Delafigue sut qu'elle ne pourrait jamais briller dans le grand monde. En effet ; elle naquit à Morteau, le 12 février 1827, alors que la petite bourgade Franc-comtoise était paralysée par un mètre cinquante de neige. Le médecin de famille ne put par conséquent arriver à temps pour délivrer sa mère du siège par lequel Sophie choisit de faire son entrée dans le monde. Elle fut donc extirpée à hue et à dia par la main, fort peu experte, du palefrenier de la famille que l'on avait lui même extirpé à la hâte de la chambrière. 
Elle conserva de ce jour ô combien douloureux, une longueur de jambe fort peu seyante et une déformation crâno-faciale des plus "étonnantes", qu'elle passa sa vie à dissimuler par moult artifices de vaine coquetterie...
Oui! Ainsi affublée d'un physique aussi "atypique", Sophie, pourvue de la lucidité qui sied aux enfants fortement marquée par le disgrâce, comprit très tôt que les portes des sphères éthérées de son milieu d'origine lui seraient à jamais fermées... Et elle en souffrait d'autant plus qu'elle était pourvue d'un esprit fin et incisif.

Elle fut prestement et lestement mariée, à peine âgée de 15 ans, à un quelconque marquis sénile dont la libido ne se conjuguait plus qu'au passé antérieur et qui lui légua rapidement ses nom, titres et biens fonciers.

Désormais veuve (et encore techniquement vierge), la fraîche marquise n'en conservait pas moins une féroce "rage de foune" (comme il se dit en Franche Comté), qu'elle tenta tant bien que mal d'apaiser par des étreintes, certes vigoureuses et génératrices de salutaires calories, auprès du petit personnel masculin de feu le marquis, mais qui laissaient son intellect fortement insatisfait et perpétuellement au bord de l'inanition...
Ah! Qu'il était loin d'elle ce Paris qu'elle convoitait ; celui des penseurs et des esthètes , où dans un même corps svelte, le vit et l'esprit cohabitent...

C'est en 1852 qu'elle décida de réunir autour d'elle une coure composée des intellectuels de la région. Nobliaux et notables, jeunes bourgeois en rupture de ban, journalistes et chroniqueurs locaux,  écrivains en perpétuelle gestation, et tout ce que la région pouvait compter de pique-assiettes dotés d'un tant soit peu de cet esprit fin et caustique qui donnait cette coloration si particulière aux soirées Parisiennes (du moins, selon l'idée qu'elle pouvait s'en faire au vu de ses lectures enfiévrées).
Elle commença par organiser, plusieurs fois par semaine, des joutes de l'esprit, réunissant tout ce beau monde en sa demeure.
Bien mal lui en prit, car cet aréopage de godelureaux ne manqua pas, dès les premières rencontres, à s'écharper verbalement dans la plus grande confusion et le plus inconvenant des vacarmes...
Une véritable insulte tonitruante à l'âme toute empreinte de délicatesse de la chère marquise...

Et c'est là que le véritable génie de Sophie Delafigue se fit jour...
Elle entreprit de donner nouvelle forme à ces rencontres informelles.
Dorénavant, chaque participant ne pouvait plus s'exprimer qu'à tour de rôle et par écrit. Chaque intervention serait donc soumise, en silence, à l'appréciation des autres. Les conviés ne pourraient également ne répondre que par écrit...
Ce premier remaniement se révéla vite fastidieux et proche cousin de l'ennui le plus total.

Afin de maintenir l'intérêt de ses amis, Sophie eut alors l'idée lumineuse de les pourvoir d'un moyen fort original de manifester leur contentement ou leur désapprobation, face aux diverses interventions écrites de chacun.
Elle fit distribuer à tous un nombre égal de courgettes et de tomates qui étaient, soit élégamment offertes, pour les premières, soit furieusement lancées, pour les secondes, en vue d'une manifestation toujours relativement silencieuse de l'appréciation des diverses interventions...
Certains eurent donc des notes effarantes en teinturerie, d'autres de quoi assouvir certains fantasmes les plus inavouables, une autre frange put réaliser d'excellentes recettes méridionales... Mais c'est une autre histoire...

Sophie, tu sais quoi? T'étais vraiment une bonne, toi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2005)

J'avais oublié la tof'


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci j'essayais d'imaginer son visage à travers le récit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Marquise Sophie Delafigue - 1827-1901
> 
> Inventeur du forum de discussion....



les producteurs de tomates te disent merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2005)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène

*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de

To be continued...


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Encore merci de bien préciser ceux qui ont vécu et ceux dont l'imagination fertile en ont fait ""des destins de gloire""


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci de bien préciser ceux qui ont vécu et ceux dont l'imagination fertile en ont fait ""des destins de gloire""



Pas d'accord, je pense qu'il est parfois bon de laisser le doute planer - comme aimait à le répéter Hegésippe Simon.


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, je pense qu'il est parfois bon de laisser le doute planer - comme aimait à le répéter Hegésippe Simon.


Plus de séparation...juste un petit rappel des récits.


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je propose*
> un doryphore comme prochain avatar



Rôh putain j'viens de comprendre :mouais:  :hein: :mouais:   :hein: :mouais:   :affraid: :sick: :sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié la tof'




*Elle aussi a joué*
dans la Planète des singes ?





 
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Plus de séparation...juste un petit rappel des récits.


Ouais, ben c'est pas Modeste qui va se taper le boulot! Sortez vous les pouces du fion!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Rôh putain j'viens de comprendre :mouais:  :hein: :mouais:   :hein: :mouais:   :affraid: :sick: :sleep:  :mouais:


C'est moi qui l'ai faite en premier, alors par ici les sous-sous


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

> Rôh putain j'viens de comprendre


Si vous voyez le vrai ...vous ne direz pas ça


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben c'est pas Modeste qui va se taper le boulot! Sortez vous les pouces du fion!



Le pragmatisme corse ...


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voyez le vrai ...vous ne direz pas ça



le vrai Dory ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le pragmatisme corse ...



Feuquiou!


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> le vrai Dory ?



La vraie ....?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La vraie ....?



Vu rapidos en coup de vent alors ...


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vu rapidos en coup de vent alors ...




 Alors? Je ne ressemble pas à l'insecte....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Non non je confirme !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2005)

Elle n'a que deux pattes arrière, alors?


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, je pense qu'il est parfois bon de laisser le doute planer - comme aimait à le répéter *Hegésippe Simon.*



Il gagne à être connu !


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Plus de séparation...juste un petit rappel des récits.



Pour les récits, voir ma signature :

La vie exaltante d'*Hégésippe Simon* et surtout le terrible* drame poldève* !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est dans le massif central que Tiphaine Togranpié va donner naissance un soir de grand froid (en même temps je risque pas de me tromper beaucoup...) à son fils, le petit Robert.

Accouchement difficile s'il en est puisque Emile-Louis le mari devra sortir son fils avec une ventouse à chiottes, déformant ainsi le crâne de son fils à tout jamais.

Adolescence difficile également pour le petit robert qui fût la cible des railleries de ses petits camarades qui ne voyaient en lui qu'un oeuf avec des jambes, sans même s'apercevoir, les cons, qu'ils étaient dans le même panier que lui. Plus tard à la faculté ou il fit de brillantes étude de sexeur de poussins, il fit la connaissance de Krystof, alors transformiste chez michou, avec qui il découvrit non seulement les joies du gel terpan, mais aussi le plaisir d'être sur les planches.

Après une courte période de flottement pendant laquelle il travaillera successivement comme trou, dans une usine de gruyère en suisse, puis tabouret à poser les plinthes dans un bureau d'étude du bâtiment, il finira furoncle à l'hôpital velpeau (quoi ? à l'hôpital velpeau ???), c'est à la suite d'une douloureuse expérience de succion qu'il décide d'abandonner le métier de furoncle pour se consacrer au music hall.

Dés lors, il va créer un personnage, que nous connaissons tous, un personnage mythique (et pas meetic, les morts de faim !!!) un personnage qui hante les nuits des midinettes, un personnage qui fait rire les enfant, mais grincer les dents de je sais plus qui...

Il va devenir, le *sexe humain*, ou la *bite à oreilles* pour nos amis belges qui me lisent par milliers je le sais... car on me l'a dit.

C'est au cours d'une représentation à Rome, que la vie de Robert Togranpié va se transformer en légende... en effet, alors qu'il éxécutait le numéro qui l'a rendu célèbre (la torpille coquine) et qu'il allait l'enchaîner avec une figure inédite (la cramouille beurrée) il va glisser sur un molard vert et s'écraser au sol comme une merde de chien malade.

C'est sous les bravos d'un public conquis que les pompiers italiens (les POMPINO) emmenèrent le sexe humain sur un brancard.

Il venait juste de passer un déguisement de cadavre, ce fût son dernier.

Merci messieurs dames.

N'oubliez pas le guide.


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est vrai cette histoire Sonny ?   :mouais: C'est trop zorrible :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Même plus envie de dire bonjour à la gluante au fromage fondant  

terrible cette histoire...

Vais lire la bible


----------



## reineman (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci messieurs dames.
> 
> N'oubliez pas le guide.


mdr...
nan mais je le connais!...c'est zgegMan, l'enfoufouneur intrépide!....dans nos régions il est aussi connu sous le nom de Dardegland.


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...
> nan mais je le connais!...c'est zgegMan, l'enfoufouneur intrépide!....dans nos régions il est aussi connu sous le nom de Dardegland.




Son pseudo sur MacGé ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus tard à la faculté ou il fit de brillantes étude de sexeur de poussins, il fit la connaissance de Krystof, alors transformiste chez michou, avec qui il découvrit non seulement les joies du gel terpan, mais aussi le plaisir d'être sur les planches.



Quelqu'un peut bouler vert sonny pour moi siouplais ? J'ai pu le droit...


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut bouler vert sonny pour moi siouplais ? J'ai pu le droit...


peu plus non plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut bouler vert sonny pour moi siouplais ? J'ai pu le droit...



C'est fait.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Il vous remercie...

N'empêche, ce matin, fait froid... fait triste.

Aprés moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais ça c'est normal


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

T'as vu l'heure ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

ça pour l'avoir vue, je l'ai vue...

d'ailleur, faut y aller !

see you !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut bouler vert sonny pour moi siouplais ? J'ai pu le droit...


 
C'est une honte: il a oublié le copyright a "sexeur de poussins" .

Mais a part ca c'est beau, on dirait du DocEvil  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut bouler vert sonny pour moi siouplais ? J'ai pu le droit...



Peux pas, je viens déjà de le bouler pour moi!


----------



## sofiping (20 Décembre 2005)

*Elisabeth Short* 1924 - 1947 

Plus connue sous le nom du *Dahlia noir * ... 

Son corps a été retrouvé dans un terrain vague , nue et soignesement coupé en deux . La presse va s'emparer de cette affaire ... ce meurtre va devenir l'un des crime sur lequel on a le plus écrit et échafaudé les plus fantasques rumeurs ... 
Plus de 50 ans aprés , le coupable de ce meurtre sera enfin connu grace a l'acharnement de *Steve Hodel* , ex flic ... indirectement impliqué dans ce crime par l'entremise de son pére .... Suite a ses découvertes , il ecrira un livre dans lequel il expose tout son travail d'investigation






 ... je viens de finir ce livre et je regrette presque cette verité , car nous n'aurons plus jamais l'occasion de lire de superbe fiction sur cette affaire comme a pu le faire le trés talentueux James Ellroy en 1987 dans Le dahlia noir .


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Son corps a été retrouvé dans un terrain vague , nue et soignesement coupé en deux .


barbarella ???


----------



## sofiping (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> barbarella ???



Barbarellaaaaaaaaaaaa :love: :love: :love: 
Allez , un autre destin de gloire ... 





 ...le terrain vague ... la boucle est bouclée !!!


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ... je viens de finir ce livre et je regrette presque cette verité , car nous n'aurons plus jamais l'occasion de lire de superbe fiction sur cette affaire comme a pu le faire le trés talentueux James Ellroy en 1987 dans Le dahlia noir .



Tu peux toujours lire l'autobiographie d'Ellroy, _Ma part d'ombre_.


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas un récit ..autobiographique?

Ce n'est pas de sa mère dont il s'agit?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

On oublie vite sonnyboy,






né dans une mangeoire à ban y a bientôt 3 ans. Et oui déjà ! en si peux de temps il a rattrapé l'autre là de nas'areth


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un récit ..autobiographique?
> 
> Ce n'est pas de sa mère dont il s'agit?



Non, Ellroy s'est inspiré de l'histoire d'Elizabeth Short pour exorciser le meurtre de sa propre mère, dans des conditions assez similaires. Mais le meurtre de sa mère est restée inélucidé.


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On oublie vite sonnyboy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens....bonjour supermoquette....


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

C&#8217;est par un beau soir de printemps, qu&#8217;à la sortie de la boîte de nuit &#8220;Borntoubiheulyve&#8221;, Gérard Lécasse fait la connaissance de Madeleine Deproust, surnommée &#8220;La fée caca&#8221;.

Après lui avoir vomi son reste de bourbon dans le cou, il fit plus profondément connaissance avec elle sur la banquette arrière housse léopard de sa Renault Fuego GTL. 2 minutes plus tard, ils se quittèrent pour ne plus jamais se revoir.

7 mois plus tard, Sam Lécasse décidait déjà de faire chier son monde, en pointant le bout de son nez prématurément. Sa mère, ne se doutant de rien, était tranquillement installée au cinéma, en train de regarder le dernier film de son cinéaste préféré, Luc Besson, intitulé &#8220;Léon se tape Angel-A, pendant que Nikita pompe le Grand Bleu dans le Subway&#8221;. Certe, elle trouvait le titre un peu long, mais cela avait l&#8217;avantage de permettre à tout les fans de Besson de comprendre le film avant même de l&#8217;avoir vu. Donc, disais-je, Sam nous les casses déjà, avec deux mois d&#8217;avance. Les premières images qu&#8217;il aperçu fûrent hélas du Besson. Il était déjà mal barré ce petit !

Douze années plus tard, et après une intervention technique dite de la dernière chance, une équipe Zaïro-Portugo-Hongroise de Rotterdam réussit enfin à extraire Sam de sa couveuse, et cela en direct, devant des millions de téléspectateurs. Sa vie en serait bouleversée à jamais. Par le manque d&#8217;espace, ses bras ne purent se développer correctement. Cela le perturba toute sa vie. Manquant de longueur, il ne pouvait atteindre sa queue sans se pencher dangereusement en avant. Il pissait donc toujours avec la tête dans les chiottes. La masturbation était aussi pour lui un problème. Heureusement, il fit la connaissance de Sonny, un ami qui était toujours prêt à lui tendre la main pour lui rendre quelques petits services.

A 25 ans, Sam fit une nouvelle rencontre déterminante. Amok Ocadiz. Ce fut pour lui une révélation.Comme s&#8217;il avait rencontré Dieu en personne. Amok accompagna Sam dans les dernières années de sa vie. Il s&#8217;amusaient beaucoup ensemble à des jeux bien innocent, comme, par exemple, la savonette qui glisse. De par le handicap de Sam, cela ne rendait que plus attrayantes les parties.

On retrouva, après 6 mois de recherche Sam, un beau matin. Il était descendu dans la cave, s&#8217;était glissé dans sa couveuse, qu&#8217;il avait gardé par nostalgie, avait laché un pet de l&#8217;autre monde, pour finir asphyxié. Il avait pris soin, au préalable, de marqué sur sa boite en plexi : home suite home.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est trop triste...

Trop triste....

J'en chie..


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

:love:     pauvre bonhomme.


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop triste...
> 
> Trop triste....
> 
> J'en chie..



Ça t'apprendra à héberger n'importe quoi...


----------



## sofiping (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours lire l'autobiographie d'Ellroy, _Ma part d'ombre_.



J'ai lu presque tout Ellroy et celui là m'a laissé sur leuc tellement il m'a fait comprendre pourqoi ce type s'est mis à écrire 
:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

L'assiette du pauvre, toujours...


----------



## sofiping (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, Ellroy s'est inspiré de l'histoire d'Elizabeth Short pour exorciser le meurtre de sa propre mère, dans des conditions assez similaires. Mais le meurtre de sa mère est restée inélucidé.



Ma part d'ombre est bien un livre autobiographique ... il y parle , entre autres , de son enfance et donc ... de sa mère et de son assassinat ... Il y tentera également de faire la lumière sur cette histoire ... aidé d'un détéctive du nom de Bill Stoner ... affaire classée , non résolue .



Le Dahlia noir est une fiction ... James Ellroy est hanté par le meurtre de sa mère et s'appuis sur l'histoire d'Elisabeh Short pour son récit . Ce livre est le premier volume d'une serie intitulée Le quatuor de Los Angeles ... suivront Le grand nulle part , L.A.  confidential et White jazz .   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2005)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène

*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam

To be continued...


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Merci  

Heureusement que tu es là...:love: :rose:


----------



## Fondug (20 Décembre 2005)

1874-1965


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Tantale était roi de Lydie.
  Il avait la réputation d'être extrêmement riche et les dieux le considéraient comme supérieur à tous les mortels.
  C'est pour cela qu'il était invité à leur table sur l'Olympe, mais il avait la fâcheuse habitude de dérober le nectar et l'ambroisie des dieux qu'il partageait avec d'autres mortels et de colporter les ragots de l'Olympe.
  Pourtant les dieux vinrent une fois dîner dans son palais. Parce la région souffrait d'une terrible disette ou pour vérifier la prescience des dieux, Tantale égorgea son fils Pélops, le fit cuire dans un chaudron et le servit à l'occasion du banquet.

  Les dieux se rendirent immédiatement compte de l'horrible nature de cette nourriture à l'exception toutefois de Déméter qui, à cette époque là, était fortement troublée par la disparition de sa fille.
  Ils ressuscitèrent Pélops et inventèrent un supplice terrible pour Tantale. Il fut pendu à un arbre (ou immergé jusqu'à la poitrine) pour l'éternité dans le Tartare et affligé d'une soif et d'une faim inextinguibles. Chaque fois qu'il se penchait pour boire de l'eau, elle se retirait et l'arbre regorgeait de fruits, mais quand il voulait en saisir un, le vent en écartait les branches.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Chaque fois qu'il se penchait pour boire de l'eau, elle se retirait et l'arbre regorgeait de fruits, mais quand il voulait en saisir un, le vent en écartait les branches.



C'est horrible ! :affraid: un vrai supplice de Tantale !!!


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Un vrai supplice...


----------



## Philippe (21 Décembre 2005)

*Jacques Brel* (1929-1978)






"Le Grand Jacques" vient d'être élu "le plus grand Belge de tous les temps", hier soir sur la RTBF, annonce _La Libre Belgique_. Brel devance le roi Baudouin et le père Damien, plébiscité lui par les Flamands. Et _Le Soir_ de déclarer : "On dira ce qu'on voudra mais la Belgique est bien un pays imprégné par le catholicisme, Damien comme Baudouin étant des représentants de cette religion. Pourtant, le gagnant est un bouffeur de curés et de grenouilles de bénitier... qui fut surnommé _l'abbé Brel_."


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Il la place qu'il mérite le Grand Brel....merci


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

Brel on s'en fout... je fais juste remonter le thread....


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est très aimable à toi...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

> Le dernier jour d'un mois de la première guerre mondiale, un obus éclate et deterre le cadavre d'un grand capitaine français des temps anciens et une hallebarde.
> En multipliant le nombre de jours du mois de la découverte par la longueur, en pieds, de la hallebarde, puis par le quart du nombre d'années écoulées entre sa mort et sa découverte et enfin par la moitié de l'âge au moment de sa mort, on trouve 225533.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas fair-play.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fair-play.




Je multiplie par deux les chances de trouver cette ninigme


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

54G-24-36 (130H-61-91)


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> 54G-24-36 (130H-61-91)



:affraid::hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Ouais... c'est pas deux ailes au cul qu'elle a, elle...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est pas deux ailes au cul qu'elle a, elle...


 Elle a toujours eu peur du vent de dos....le syndrome de la tortue


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est pas deux ailes au cul qu'elle a, elle...


elle s'est d'ailleurs fait étouffer avec


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

Son plus gros problème était qu'elle ne pouvait pas prendre le Concorde. Sinon ses airbags explosaient.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

... A Nestor le pingouin, qui a passé sa vie avec le bras d'un sale hippie dans la boite à oeufs... Et sans se plaindre, s'il vous plait!  Quand on pense à ceux qui passent leur temps à geindre... Pfffffff!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... A Nestor le pingouin, qui a passé sa vie avec le bras d'un sale hippie dans la boite à oeufs... Et sans se plaindre, s'il vous plait!  Quand on pense à ceux qui passent leur temps à geindre... Pfffffff!!!!!


 
Toute une vie de fist fucking...

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toute une vie de fist fucking...
> 
> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux...



 Lui aussi sans doute


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Hommes de peu! Qu'avez vous fait de ce que nous a legué la Marquise Sophie Delafigue!?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... A Nestor le pingouin, qui a passé sa vie avec le bras d'un sale hippie dans la boite à oeufs... Et sans se plaindre, s'il vous plait!  Quand on pense à ceux qui passent leur temps à geindre... Pfffffff!!!!!



Je crois qu'on peut dire que Nestor le pingouin était un bel en....


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on peut dire que Nestor le pingouin était un bel en....



Pas de problème de constipation pour lui


----------



## krystof (22 Décembre 2005)

Fruit de la rencontre fusionnelle entre Pascal Sevran et La Mère Denis, Henry Zoto, né dans le Calvados, à Mormoi Leuzguègue,était loin de s&#8217;imaginer à quel point sa vie de ouineur allait marquer l&#8217;humanité toute entière.

Abandonné dès sa naissance par son père qui préfèrera finalement se taper Tintin, Henry est élevé par sa mère, Denis. Ayant très peu de ressource, elle est obligée de faire des petits boulots comme, par exemple, désanusseuse, peigneuse de girafe, ou encore sexeuse d&#8217;éléphant. Finalement, elle accepte de faire une publicité pour les machines à laver Vedette. C&#8217;est au cours du tournage de l&#8217;une d&#8217;elles que le drame eu lieu : la voisine de Denis, Sarah Molyunpeu, se pointa en plein milieu d&#8217;une prise, entraînant Henry par le bout de l&#8217;oreille, pour interpeller Denis : &#8220;Dis-moi la vieille, je voulais juste te dire que ton abruti de rejeton passe ses journées à mater dans le vestiaire de la troupe de majorette. Un vrai pervers !&#8221;. &#8220;Ça c&#8217;est vrai, ça&#8221; s&#8217;écria la Mère Denis, pour seule réponse. &#8220;Coupez, on la garde !&#8221; s&#8217;époumona Paul Unetourtel, le réalisateur de la pub. On connait alors le destin de cette publicité, mais, ce que l&#8217;on sait moins, c&#8217;est que les véritables auteurs de ce succès, Denis et Henry, ne touchèrent jamais un seul centime des bénéfices engendrés par Vedette.

Noyée dans le désespoir, Denis mis fin à ses jours d&#8217;une manière tragique : elle encastra sa tête dans sa machine à laver Vedette (qu&#8217;elle avait reçu en cadeau), en prenant soin, au préalable, de programmer le mode &#8220;hurricane centrifugeuse&#8221;, force maximale. Henry ne s&#8217;en remit jamais.

Il décida de quitter Mormoi Leuzguègue, histoire de repartir de zéro, et non pas à zéro. C&#8217;est vers son père qu&#8217;il décida de jouer sa dernière carte. Finalement, Pascal, toujours la main sur le c½ur, décida de le prendre comme coiffeur de son émission de variétés. C&#8217;est ainsi qu&#8217;Henry fit la connaissance de célébrités comme Michel André, Pierre Vazy, Edouard Gruton, ou encore Patrick Fiori. Malheureusement, c&#8217;est en faisant le brushing d&#8217;une autre star, Sylvain Mouchion, que le destin rattrapa une nouvelle fois Henry. Il faut savoir auparavant, que Sylvain Mouchion, comme toutes les stars, avaient quelques exigences. Pour sa part, il souhaitait que son dentier trempe quelques minutes, non pas dans un verre, mais dans un grand saladier, remplit d&#8217;un mélange de viandox et d&#8217;hépatoum. Au cours du brushing, Henry aperçu dans le miroir, une autre star internationale, sa star internationale à lui : Geneviève Ancor. 25 ans qu&#8217;il attendait ce moment. Son sang ne fit qu&#8217;un tour. Une réaction en chaîne incroyable débuta. Henry fut victime d&#8217;une érection violente, ce qui eu pour effet de ne plus irriguer son cerveau. Il lâcha alors le sèche-cheveux qui finit sa course dans le saladier. L&#8217;électrocution foudroyante se produisit. Le fil du sèche-cheveux, enroulé autour de la jambe d&#8217;Henry, eu raison de la vie de notre héros. Au passage, quelques étincelles touchèrent le Damart thermolactyle de Sylvain qui se transforma instantanément en torche humaine. L&#8217;assistante, partant d&#8217;une bonne intention, jeta instinctivement le saladier sur Sylvain, ce qui eu pour effet, hélas, d&#8217;alimenter davantage le feu.

En hommage à cette tragédie, Michel André, Pierre Vazy, Edouard Gruton, Patrick Fiori et Geneviève Ancor entonnèrent, quelques semaines plus tard, sur le plateau TV de Pascal Sevran, une version bouleversante et inoubliable d&#8217;&#8221;Allumer le feu&#8221;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Les larmes me viennent...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

sainte marie, mère de dieu©, faites qu'ils disent pas ou ils pêchent ces photos


----------



## krystof (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sainte marie, mère de dieu©, faites qu'ils disent pas ou ils pêchent ces photos




googlebeauf.com


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

vend chapelet, état de neuf, détails par MP.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> googlebeauf.com




Vos papiers, s'il vous plait!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Vous pouvez pas comprendre... C'est une petite manie de rangement que j'ai gardée du Cercle... :love:


*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène

*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam
- Zoto Henry

To be continued...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vos papiers, s'il vous plait!



Patochman : né dans une ancienne colonie française, garde de son passage comme pigiste chez humour.com un talent définitivement "over the taupe" pour la recherche d'images drôles qui nous font rire... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Patochman : né dans une ancienne colonie française, garde de son passage comme pigiste chez humour.com un talent définitivement "over the taupe" pour la recherche d'images drôles qui nous font rire... :love:



'Vais t'en fout' moi, de l'humour ; Pepito mi corazon!


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

"Olympe de Gouges (1748-1793) 
Marie Gouze (Aubry), dite Olympe de Gouges, est née à Montauban en 1748. Femme de lettres, auteur de pièces de théâtre (L'Esclavage des nègres, 1789), de romans (Mémoires de Mme de Valmont, 1788), et de pamphlets, elle s'enthousiasma pour la Révolution (L'Entrée de Dumouriez à Bruxelles, 1793). 
- Elle est la première à instituer les sociétés de femme. 
- Elle se bat pour des causes diverses dont la libération des esclaves, 
- la création d'un théâtre national pour femmes écrivains 
- ou encore la construction de maternités. 
- Auteuse de manifestes et pamphlets politiques, Olympe de Gouges fait entendre avec courage ses idéaux politiques progressistes. 
Elle revendique :
- l'égalité des droits pour la femme aussi bien dans la sphère publique que privée, 
- plaidant notamment pour la reconnaissance du droit de vote pour les femmes. 
En 1791, elle publie son ½uvre la plus célèbre : la _Déclaration des Droits de la Femme et de la Citoyenne_, demandant ainsi l'extension aux femmes de la _Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen_. 
Devenue la cible des dirigeants sous la Terreur, elle est poursuivie et arrêtée pour ses écrits sur l'égalité des sexes et la démocratie. Elle est guillotinée en 1793."

il y a plusieurs sites ainsi qu'un livre récent qui lui sont consacrés. 
Elle mérite notre plus grand respect.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

Heuuuuuuuuu... Pour de vrai? Ou c'est encore un truc à la Sonny, Krystof et autres? ...


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

D'après toi?......


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> [/COLOR]il y a plusieurs sites ainsi qu'un livre récent qui lui sont consacrés.
> Elle mérite notre plus grand respect.



Là c'est mieux que juste une photo et deux dates  .
Manque un avis plus personnel qu'un pomme-C-pomme V et ce sera parfait :love: (as-tu lu ses bouquins, qu'en penses-tu... ?).
Merci de faire connaître cette dame courageuse en tous cas, m'coucherai moins bête c'soir.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuuu... Pour de vrai? Ou c'est encore un truc à la Sonny, Krystof et autres? ...


 
Déjà "femme de lettre" c'est forcément une connerie....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est mieux que juste une photo et deux dates  .
> Manque un avis plus personnel qu'un pomme-C-pomme V et ce sera parfait :love: (as-tu lu ses bouquins, qu'en penses-tu... ?).
> Merci de faire connaître cette dame courageuse en tous cas, m'coucherai moins bête c'soir.


 
C'est sur qu'elle a pas perdu son temps...

En même temps, elle aurait passé sa vie à éponger son mari que c'était pas plus con...


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

> Là c'est mieux que juste une photo et deux dates


 
Une petite sérénade ??


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

*Danton Kumoru* (1961-1984)

Né d'une mère femme de ménage à la Salpétrière collectionneuse de maquette de guillotines miniatures et d'un père activiste anti-militaire sino-japonnais, le petit danton, se faisait déjà remarquer le jour de sa naissance. En effet, juste aprés l'accouchement, la sage femme égara par mégarde le nouveau né en raison de sa ressemblance avec un carton à pizza qui trainait là. Prénommé Danton en hommage à la passion de sa mère, les toubibs se mirent à sa recherche :
"-il est passé où ?
- danton kumoru ?
- ben oui
- ben chai pas"

Il n'en fallait pas plus pour faire la réputation de cette homme qui restera comme le symbole moderne d'une vie ratée, d'un looser intersidéral (à considérer qu'il y ait d'autres loosers quelquepart dans le cosmos...).

Tout petit déjà à l'école ses camarade lui jetaient des buches et, défavorisé par un physique proche de l'otarie bourrée à la bière, il ne connu "l'amour" que trés tard et de manière trés sporadique. Sa seule liaison durable qu'on lui connaissait répondait au doux nom de roberta et officiait dans les jardins proche de Bagatelle. Elle l'a largué un soir pluvieux de décembre en lui piquant sa montre kelton, son portefeuille contenant un carnet de timbres mais non sans lui avoir refilé le sida.

Professionnellement, ce n'était pas la panacée non plus. Il a été successivement viré de l'armée, de la police et a même raté le concours des chauffeurs de taxi malgré ses prédispositions.

Il avait toutefois entrevu une lueur d'espoir en décrochant un poste d'assistant agent de sécurité en CDD et à mi-temps à l'usine de retraitement des excréments à Sachling, dans le bas-rhin. La douceur de vivre commençait à s'installer lorsque lors d'une pose déjeuner, aprés avoir sorti son sandwich au paté herta, le berger allemand d'attaque qu'on lui avait confié s'est jeté sur lui et l'a dévoré.

Depuis, il ère et personne n'a plus de nouvelles. Reste alors une question qui risque de rester éternellement sans réponse : mais il est où Danton Kumoru ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

La fin de ton post me rappelle "Où est Charlie?", l'autre transexuel rayé qu'il faut trouver dans des trous du culs perdus.


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Il y de très bons narrateurs qui auraient fait de l'ombre à Léon Zitrone s'il était encore en vie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hommes de peu! Qu'avez vous fait de ce que nous a legué la Marquise Sophie Delafigue!?!



O Injustice des Hommes ! L'oubli du legs universel de la Marquise Sophie de la  Figue est une des ces injures à la face de l'Humanité ondoyante des estaminets flamands et des rades portoricains ! Une telle méprise donne résolument envie d'aller se suicider avec une grosse Lada au coup dans la Meuse, pas loin de Charleville-Mézières ! 
Sophie, éternel phare brillant au-dessus des nuées, entre le catalogue des promos "c'est déjà Noël" d'Intermarché et le "flyer" Catavana annonçant le passage du camion de vente de matos de bricolage dans les villages à-demi désertés de la Sub-Patagonie occidentale... Mais tels des insectes aveuglés d'insecticide à la citronelle, ou ces aveugles acquis à la cause de la gnôle frelâtée au méthanol, nous ne pouvons percevoir ta lueur ! Pourtant, qu'est-ce qu'une tomate, qu'est-ce qu'une courgette depuis toi ? Hein ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une petite sérénade ??



... Hmmm... Ne tend pas le gourdin pour t'en ramasser un coup dans la poire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> [B]Danton Kumoru[/B] (1961-1984)[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :up: :D :D Très bien mon biquet!
> ...


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Hmmm... Ne tend pas le gourdin pour t'en ramasser un coup dans la poire...


J'ai noté.....pas le gourdin ni la poire


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté.....pas le gourdin ni la poire



Même pas le gourdin ?


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

Non, rien.... désolé


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

Son nom ne vous dira rien, et c'est normal.

Pourtant, c'est aussi un destin tragique que celui de Mireille Moilcask.

Née dans les années 70 dans la petite commune de Fourlà, Mireille, enfant sage au demeurant, passe son temps à supporter les querelles quotidiennes de Josiane, sa mère, et René, son père. Heureusement, Mireille, en grand manque d'affection, trouve du réconfort avec le chien de la famille, Astik Moilcask.

En situation d'échec scolaire permanent (elle redouble 3 fois son CP), elle arrête les études aux portes de la sixième. Sans diplômes, son avenir s'annonce bien incertain. Astik s'étant fait écraser par le tracteur du père Fourras qui rentrait ivre des vendanges, Mireille, se retrouvant seule, quitte son village et décide d'aller à Bordeaux, tenter sa chance.

Après plusieurs petits boulots, elle fait la rencontre de sa vie, en la personne d'Alain Afflelou, qu'elle appelera dans l'intimité "Grand fou". C'est très naturellement et très généreusement qu'il lui propose un travail bénévole dans sa société. Mireille sera "Yeux" chez Afflelou". Elle testera les lunettes en servant de support humain aux nouveaux modèles sortis des laboratoires de recherches.

Hélas, trois fois hélas, le drame arriva (vous l'attendiez, n'est-ce pas, coquins). Alors qu'elle faisait ces emplètes au supermarché "Dukoin", elle passa au rayon charcuterie. Mireille ne fit pas attention et glissa sur la peau de banane qui trainait par ici par le plus grand des hasards (en même temps, ça m'arrange pour la suite). Elle perdit donc l'équilibre, et alla finir sa course, la tête contre la trancheuse à jambon. C'est son oreille gauche qui morfla grave sa race. Sa carrière venait de basculer en un rien de temps. Sans son oreille, elle pouvait dire adieu à son job. Impossible de porter de nouvelles lunettes !

Désespéré, elle retourna à Fourlà. La boucle était bouclée.

Pour finir, c'est au moment où elle traversait la route, qu'elle fut percutée par le tracteur du père Fourras qui rentrait ivre de Fort Boyard, où il venait de se taper PassePartout. Arrivant du côté où son oreille était coupé, elle ne pouvait pas l'entendre. Le choc fut terrible et la fin rapide.

Désormais, vous ne regarderez plus Mireille du même ½il.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

Que des personnalités de Groland ?


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

Non. Mireille, c'est Fourlà, en Charente Maritime.


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> Non. Mireille,


Du petit conservatoire ou Mireille Mathieu?


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2005)

Jèmelay Bruno, d'Agen
1923 - 1921
Exhibitionniste extrémiste.






Après une enfance passée dans les jupes de sa mère qui aurait désiré une de Dion-Bouton plutôt qu'un garçon, il termine son école primaire au mois de juin comme tous les autres enfants de son âge. 

Au collège, il est vite remarqué non pas pour ses performances scolaires, mais pour sa propension à se déculotter devant tout qui se présente. 
On lui attribue d'ailleurs, vers la fin de son existence, cette chansonnette:
"Quand j'étais petit, je n'étais pas grand,
Je montrais mon cul à tous les passants."
que nos marmots fredonnent encore allègrement de nos jours.

Son passage au lycée dans la classe de Mr Alain, d'Aix, va donner une orientation définitive à sa - trop - courte vie et surtout, donner un sens à son exhibitionnisme. En effet, Mr Alain est professeur de sciences nat' et lorsqu'ils étudient l'anatomie grâce aux planches d'André Vésale, Mr Alain est si passionnant que le petit Bruno est passionné. Il prend une grande décision: plus tard, il sera planche d'anatomie. 

Dès ce moment, il n'a de cesse de réussir à atteindre le but de sa vie et il s'applique de son mieux, il en devient même maniaque, poussant le perfectionnisme jusqu'à l'extrême. Malheureusement pour lui, la lutte est rude et acharnée entre ceux qui désirent simplement se faire valoir un court instant et ceux qui, comme lui, pensent à la postérité. Il faudra donc séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie. Mais le temps fera son oeuvre et ses adversaires lâcheront prises un à un. Bruno reste seul en lice au moment de l'attribution de la dernière commande pour l'encyclopédie universelle de 1920 et c'est celle-là que l'histoire retiendra. D'ailleurs, il n'y en eu point d'autre. 

En effet, l'effort fut tel que Bruno n'y survécut pas. Il décéda un an plus tard dans d'atroces souffrances. Mais il vit toujours dans nos manuels et autres didacticiels où il fait l'admiration des petits et des grands.

Merci à toi, Bruno d'Agen, pour cette formidable leçon de jusqu'au-boutisme.


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

Vous pouvez pas comprendre... C'est une petite manie de rangement *qu'il *a gardé du Cercle... :love:


*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène

*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam
- Zoto Henry
*- Danton Kumoru*
*- Mireille Moilcask*
*- Jémelay Bruno (d'agen*)

To be continued...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Jèmelay Bruno, d'Agen
> 1923 - 1921
> Exhibitionniste extrémiste.
> 
> ...


 
J'ai vomi !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi !!



Petite nature


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Oui, en ce moment je me sens tout faible...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en ce moment je me sens tout faible...



T'as encore abusé pour les fêtes...
Une petite diète ne te fera pas de mal Choupinou   (Tiens y' avait longtemps que je t'avais pas appelé choupinou...)


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Tention...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en ce moment je me sens tout faible...



overdose de rambarde ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Jamais assez de rambardes !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

T'as raison, ça contient du fer, c'est bon pour l'organisme ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien la fonte grise moi..

Et le titane... gris également... (humour !!!!!)

  je sais c'est nase...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la fonte grise moi..
> 
> Et le titane... gris également... (humour !!!!!)
> 
> je sais c'est nase...



T'as l'âme d'une grisette, ce matin !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la fonte grise moi..
> 
> Et le titane... gris également... (humour !!!!!)
> 
> je sais c'est nase...



Faut que t'arrêtes de te taper le kiki sur n'importe quoi... Après t'es tout malade


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

Faudra quand même penser à prévenir l'ensemble des membres (de MacGe, pas les kikis) que la période poulailler est révolue, maintenant, c'est la rambarde du balcon !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faudra quand même penser à prévenir l'ensemble des membres (de MacGe, pas les kikis) que la période poulailler est révolue, maintenant, c'est la rambarde du balcon !



Ouvre un fil.


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



 J&#8217;aime bien le "A mettre entre toutes les mains ! "


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Joli balcon, non ? Et là, je ne vous dis pas la taille de la rambarde !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

C'est à Cargèse que Pierrine Dragacci, donnera naissance à son fils Ange Marie en 1953.

Celui-ci, fils et arrière petit fils d'immigré Grec (comme tout le monde à cargèse) n'en concevra pas pour autant d'affection particulière pour les amours contre nature.
J'en veux pour preuve cette phrase qu'il aurait prononcée le jour de son mariage avec Marie Patalacci (elle aussi de cargèse comme son nom l'indique de manière quasi obscène), alors que celle-ci lui disait qu'il fallait ouvrir le bal... "Oh Marie, tu m'as pris pour Jacques Chazot ou quoi ?"

De rapides études de tueurs à gage, lui permettront d'approcher le milieu, mais aussi de fréquenter les coins...

C'est à l'âge de 30 ans qu'Ange Marie décide de se reconvertir dans la lutte armée, et qu'il rejoint son ami d'enfance Pierre Balducci (ça pue le grec à plein nez décidément dans cette histoire) au sein d'un groupuscule d'extrème tout, qui s'illustrera surtout pour sa discrétion. On prete cependant au MPFFC (Mouvement Pour le Fist Fucking Corse) plusieurs actions d'éclats, dont l'assassinat de Georges Besse en Novembre 86 (je profite de cette parenthèse pour attirer votre attention sur le fait que le groupe Action Directe n'a jamais existé, c'est une invention de TF1 visant à discréditer les milieux d'extrême gauche, sans lesquels je le rappelle aucune vie politique sérieuse n'est possible en France...   ).

S'en suivirent plusieurs années de clandestinité, durant lesquelles c'est en tenant une épicerie un peu avant le col de palmarella qu'il réussit à se faire oublier des policiers. Hélas, la vie d'épicier ne fit que renforcer son ressentiment à l'égard du touriste en général, et c'est avec beaucoup de difficultés qu'il se retenait de répondre aux gens qui lui demandait du saucisson d'âne, que "le seul saucisson d'âne fait en corse est fait avec des ânes à 2 pattes."

Lorsqu'en 1995, il re-croisa la route de Pierre Balducci, au "Christophe Colomb" (petit PMU sur la route de calvi, juste avant l'embranchement pour Porto) c'est avec soulagement qu'il commença à repenser à la lutte.

L'histoire était en marche, Ange Marie Dragacci est maintenant Vice Champion du Monde de lutte Greco-romaine, ce qui pour un corse, est un comble, vous en conviendrez.

Je vous remercie, et reviendrai bientôt avec une autre histoire passionnante.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Jojo l'démago
Renaud

Attachez vos ceintures
Eteignez vos mégots
Car voici l'aventure
De Jojo le démago

Voici l'histoire pas très banale
D'un gars qu'était fils de prolos
Qui travaillait la nuit aux Halles
Qui trainait jamais les bistrots

L'avait d'l'allure l'vait d'la classe
L'avais pas l'air d'un gigolo
Il se distinguait de la masse
L'avait l'étoffe d'un Hidalgo

C'est Jojo le démago
Président des gogos
Qui fascine les pecnos
Quand il danse le tango

Jojo avait de l'ambition
Y voulait oublier son rang
Y révait d'grimper les échelons
Et d'finir un jour Président

Y d'vint l'idôle de la jeunesse
Car il savait se faire aimer
Surtout des gars de Garges-Les-Gonesses
Qu'étaient là que pour faire rimer

C'est Jojo l'démago
Président des gogos
On peut voir sa photo
Sur les murs du métro {cadéro}

Un jour y misa son larfeuille
Sur un tocard à cent contre un
Dans la cinquième course à Auteuil
Le cheval gagna haut la main

Jojo toucha le gros paxonne
Il s'arréta de travailler
Il se fit des tas d'relationnes
Du coté d'la bonne société

C'est Jojo l'démago
Qu'a trahis les prolos
Y traîne les casinos
De Nice à Monaco {caïne}

L'arrangua si bien les rombiers d'son quartier
Qu'un beau jour enfin
Les p'tits commerçants les plombiers
L'élire député du coin {coin coin}

Mais Jojo qui savait causer
Fît tant et si bien son turpin
De représentant des larbins
Qu'on l'élisa à l'Elisée {Olé}

C'est Jojo l'démago
Président des gogos
Qui vous payent l'apéro
Sur l'argent des impôts {culot}

{Impôt culot}
{Tango}


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à Cargèse que Pierrine Dragacci, donnera naissance à son fils Ange Marie en 1953.



Sonny! Tu viens de révéler des informations qui mettent ta santé en péril... Ange Marie n'a pas apprécié du tout


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Arffff....

Il me retrouvera jamais, j'ai pris le visage d'Ivan Colonna...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Ouf! Sauvé!...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arffff....
> 
> Il me retrouvera jamais, j'ai pris le visage d'Ivan Colonna...


Vaut mieux ça que la chtouille, d'un autre côté


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux ça que la chtouille, d'un autre côté



Surtout d'un autre côté.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Précise coquin !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Précise coquin !



Tu es bien le dernier des singes auxquels j'apprendrais à faire la grimace !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

M'étonnerait qu'il ne grimace pas au moins un ptit peu si on le prend par ce côté-là... Même lui


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Je vous trouve bien grivois les kikis....


----------



## krystof (3 Janvier 2006)

Agathe Zeblouz

S&#8217;il fallait bien retenir le nom d&#8217;une personne au destin tragique, c&#8217;est bien Agathe Zeblouz qui l&#8217;emporterait haut la main.

Comment oublier Agathe Zeblouz ? Impossible !

Née sur la banquette arrière de la Méharie qui l&#8217;emmenait à la maternité, c&#8217;est à Villedieu les Poils qu&#8217;elle naquit dans la nuit du 31 mars au 1er avril 1969.

Tout le monde crut d&#8217;abord à un poisson d&#8217;avril. Comment sa mère, Micheline, avait-elle pu procréer alors qu&#8217;on ne lui connaissait aucune liaison ? Ce mystère n&#8217;est, à ce jour, toujours pas résolu, même si l&#8217;on soupçonne fortement Demis Roussos, qui donnait un récital à la salle communale, environ 9 mois auparavant.

Enfin bref, Agathe était belle et bien là, et il fallait se démerder avec, vu que sa mère n&#8217;avait pas résister à l&#8217;accouchement. Les premiers temps furent rudes. C&#8217;est qu&#8217;elle était farouche la petite Agathe. Heureusement, avec le temps, les habitants du village, qui se relayaient toutes les semaines pour s&#8217;en occuper, avaient appris à la caresser dans le sens du poil. Pour plus de détails, voir fig. 1.

Sa scolarité fut bien évidemment un échec. En cours de cuisine, à chaque fois que le professeur demandait aux élèves &#8220;faites voir vos poëles !&#8221;, Agathe sentait bien le ton légèrement moqueur du prof. Alors, un beau jour, il reçu la poële d&#8217;Agathe, contenant une tarte aux poils brûlante, en pleine face. Elle fut renvoyée, définitivement.

Elle débuta alors sa carrière chez Wilkinson, pour se diriger ensuite vers Gilette où elle connaitra enfin la consécration dûe à son talent. Le concept de la triple lame, qui coupe les poils avant qu&#8217;ils ne se rétractent, vous pensez qu&#8217;il a été testé sur qui ?

Episodiquement, elle était aussi doublure pour des documentaires animaliers ainsi que pour certains pornos où elle devait, pour les gros plans, remplacer des stars à la pilosité discrète.

La dernière fois que l&#8217;on aperçu Agathe, c&#8217;était à la Fête de l&#8217;Humanité, haut lieu de perdition humaine s&#8217;il en est, surtout à l&#8217;heure de l&#8217;apéro, c&#8217;est à dire de l&#8217;ouverture à la fermeture de la Fête. Quelques témoins racontent qu&#8217;au milieu d&#8217;un débat, à la buvette &#8220;Chez Dédé&#8221;, Agathe pris la parole. Plusieurs militant entonnèrent alors le fameux chant du patriote &#8220;A poil, à poil&#8221;, tout en formant un cercle autour d&#8217;Agathe. Nul ne sait ce qu&#8217;il est advenu ensuite.

Agathe, si tu nous lis en ce moment, manifeste-toi, tu nous manque un poil.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Celle là de photo j'aurais voulu la trouver moi !!!!

Excellent !!

Superbe !!!

Ne changez rien, j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Janvier 2006)

Google, mot clé : vilaine.

J'invente rien


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

Krystof, grand biographe devant l'éternel


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Je déments toute implication.


Dédé


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Toute épilation aussi ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je déments toute implication.


C'est quel mois du calendrier des modos?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Il est pas fini ce singe


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel mois du calendrier des modos?




Avec cette moumoute un mois d'hiver sans doute ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

S'il décidait de s'épiler, il ferait la fortune des esthéticiennes.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> S'il décidait de s'épiler, il ferait la fortune des esthéticiennes.




Beau destin :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Beau destin :love:



Le destin d'un gars vraiment au poil.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à krystof.



J'aurais bien voulu que d'autres les méritassent à ce point (de réputation d'ailleurs).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Albert Palnord (1968-1987)

Albert Palnord, plus souvent appelé "l'accident" par ses parents, eu une enfance heureuse dans la communauté de La Raie, charmant petit village de la frontière italienne.
Son destin bascule le jour où ses parents décident de délocaliser la production de leur usine de saindoux à Montcul (que je n'ai plus à présenter).

Albert fut repéré, lors d'une de ses soirées de beuverie, par des chercheurs de chez Biactol© et embauché comme cobaye. Commencèrent alors, des années et des années de traitement...
Qu'est-il arrivé me direz-vous?
Et bien je vous répondrais qu'Albert n'est pas mort à cause des nombreux effets secondaires liés au traitements qu'on lui faisait essayer... Non sa mort fut plus tragique.
Il était en train de dépuceler sa fiancée Fanny Soulbabi quand il s'accrocha l'appareil dentaire dans la cloture électrifiée qui bordait le champ voisin. Le choc électrique, amplifié par l'appareil dentaire, lui fut fatale...

Ainsi s'achève la triste histoire d'Albert Palnord.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est moi, ou il à un faux air avec Billou, ce mec ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi, ou il à un faux air avec Billou, ce mec ?


un fils caché ?  qui aurait mieux fait de le rester


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi, ou il à un faux air avec Billou, ce mec ?



 c'est Bill..il a le même chirurgien que Michael Jackson


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

mouais...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un fils caché ?  qui aurait mieux fait de le rester



Comme son père.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

Un authentique
destin de gloire.

Le récit palpitant d'une existence riche en aventures et en rebondissements !!!






:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

*Pour les fans de pétanque*
et pour tous ceux qui ont des heures à perdre en ce samedi après midi me revient en mémoire la saga fabuleuse de Tranquila


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2006)

'Tain d'Adèle©!!!! Personne pour faire du ménage dans la turne?!? Bande de glands!!!


----------



## quetzalk (7 Janvier 2006)

*Ernest-Emile Lantreaud*,

né en 1921 à La Celle Saint-Cloud (92), Ernest-Emile grandit dans un pavillon de banlieue entre son père, un expert-comptable rigoureux, et sa mère experte-comptable rigoureuse, dont il est le fils unique. Remarqué par ses professeurs de mathématiques pour sa rigueur, il attire également l'attention de ses professeurs de gymnastiques pour sa rigueur. Plein de rigueur, il obtiendra son baccalauréat malgré une note étrangement basse en histoire-géo, dûe à une impasse sur la géographie des Balkans qui ne laisse pas d'étonner vue sa rigueur (il s'en expliquera, bien plus tard, auprès de son ami Léon Brisquier, expert-comptable : en fait son professeur avait la grippe le jour de la leçon sur ce sujet et avait donné un cours de piètre qualité). 
Devenu lui-même expert-comptable, il entre à la BNP où très vite remarqué par sa rigueur, il gravira un par un les échelons qui mènent à son bureau au quatrième étage du bâtiment 22C, porte 485, bureau qu'il partage avec rigueur avec Bernadette Souret et Jean-Erwan Le Fennec. Marié à 23 ans à Josette Lefébure, experte-comptable, il aura un fils, Emile-Ernest, qui deviendra expert-comptable.

Les autres moments de sa vie sont sans intérêt.

Il meurt subitement en octobre 1977 des suites mal soignées d'une erreur de recopie dans un tableau d'amortissement des bénéfices non commerciaux bruts consolidés du deuxième trimestre.

La décision de ne pas gratifier sa mémoire d'obsèques nationales reste obscure. Néanmoins, si tout le monde était comme lui, on n'en serait pas là où on en est.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène
- De Gouges Olympe


*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam
- Zoto Henry
- Kumoru Danton
- Moilkcask Mireille
- Jémelay Bruno (d'Agen)
- Dragacci Ange Marie
- Zeblouz Agathe
- Palnord Albert
- Lantreaud Ernest-Emile


To be continued...


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

*LE JEUNE LEGIONNAIRE ROMAIN SATURNIN PEUTROVITE*

Il lance un pari a ses camarades:
Il leur promet d'aller mouler un bronze dans la tente de son supérieur. Une fois en place sur le trône, Saturnin commence à faire ce que tout homme est censé faire à sa place, pousser. Mais les rations de ragoût indigeste des précédents jours avaient mis à mal son système digestif, si bien que le malheur arriva. Pris de coliques abominables, le pauvre légionnaire ne pouvait plus quitter le sympathique cabinet de son supérieur. Après un bon quart d'heure passé à ch** en spray (quelle formule ignoble, mais pleine de sens !), il se décide enfin à quitter les lieux lorsqu'il s'aperçoit avec dégoût qu'il ne peut pas laisser l'oeuvre d'art (le chiotte, pas ce qu'il y a dedans) dans cet état.
Comme vous le savez, les casques des soldats romains de l'époque étaient décorés de poils rigides, un peu comme une brosse ! Tiens, la bonne idée ! Aussitôt le légionnaire Peutrovite entreprend de décrotter la cuvette avec son casque. Tant pis pour les odeurs, la brosse à chiotte est née !"

Désolée:rose: heu je n'ai pas trouvé une photo de Saturnin ..

Je tiens à remercier Patochman et tous ceux qui ont contribué au rangement dans ce thread...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Sacrée Dory... Elle m'étonnera toujours...  :love:


----------



## Philippe (12 Janvier 2006)

*Albert Hofmann*, l'inventeur du très controversé LSD, a fêté ses 100 ans le 10 janvier. "Le chimiste suisse est en bonne santé et compte assister au symposium sur les hallucinogènes qui se tiendra à la fin de la semaine à Bâle", rapporte le _San Francisco Chronicle_. Albert Hofmann, qui se souvient des visions merveilleuses qu'il a eues après avoir avalé par erreur le produit qu'il venait d'inventer dans les laboratoires Sandoz, continue à plaider pour sa légalisation, convaincu qu'il peut être utilisé à des fins thérapeutiques, en particulier dans le domaine psychiatrique. À l'époque - on est à la fin de la guerre -, la découverte d'Hofmann semblait prometteuse et les dirigeants de Sandoz se frottaient les mains.

Très vite cependant, "le produit est victime de son succès", note _Le Temps_ de Genève, qui rappelle que, dans les années 1960, "des millions de jeunes Occidentaux se sont mis à consommer du LSD, "moitié pour le _voyage_, moitié pour signifier leur opposition à la société dominante". La drogue popularisée par Timothy Leary, un ancien professeur de Harvard devenu le grand prêtre du LSD, a inspiré la génération hippie et de nombreux artistes, parmi lesquels les Beatles et leur chanson _Lucy in the sky with diamonds_.

Quarante ans après, "le LSD n'est toujours pas rentré en grâce, mais il fait moins peur", souligne _Le Temps_. Des chercheurs du monde entier se rendront à Bâle pour demander que les scientifiques et les médecins puissent à nouveau l'utiliser. (...)

(_Courrier international_)


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> ...continue à plaider pour sa légalisation, convaincu qu'il peut être utilisé à des fins thérapeutiques, en particulier dans le domaine psychiatrique.



:sick: gloups. enfin ça dépend ce qu'on entend par "thérapeutique" ... en tous cas ça amène des clients...


----------



## kaviar (12 Janvier 2006)

Né le 22 juillet 1977 à Gueret, Théophraste Ragoundine a mystérieusement disparu pendant un séjour à Istanbul le 13 janvier 1999. Est-il mort ? A-t-il été enlevé? A-t-il souhaité se construire une autre vie? Personne n'est en mesure aujourd'hui de donner une réponse à la question.


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Personne n'a de ses nouvelles ?`
Même pas une demande de rançon?


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Il n'est pas mort....

Il a été chargé, pas Bill Gates, du développement d'une copie de PhotoBooth sur Vista....


----------



## kaviar (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a de ses nouvelles ?`
> Même pas une demande de rançon?



Sa femme est prête à payer très cher....



pour que ses ravisseurs le garde


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Sa femme est prête à payer très cher....
> 
> 
> 
> pour que ses ravisseurs le garde


Donc il y a eu une demande de rançon...

Et pourquoi payer si cher?


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Donc il y a eu une demande de rançon...
> 
> Et pourquoi payer si cher?



*Quant on aime on ne compte pas* vénale que tu es ! :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, il est petit rat à l'Opéra de Paris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> La drogue popularisée par Timothy Leary, un ancien professeur de Harvard devenu le grand prêtre du LSD, a inspiré la génération hippie et de nombreux artistes, parmi lesquels les Beatles et leur chanson _Lucy in the sky with diamonds_.



Faut arrêter avec cette légende stupide, le titre "Lucy in the Sky with diamonds" n'a pas été inspiré par le LSD, c'est le titre que Julian Lennon avait donné à un de ses dessins d'enfant, et qui avait inspiré Paul Mc Cartney, en visite chez les Lennon ce jour là. Il avait poussé John à écrire la chanson.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter avec cette légende stupide, le titre "Lucy in the Sky with diamonds" n'a pas été inspiré par le LSD, c'est le titre que Julian Lennon avait donné à un de ses dessins d'enfant, et qui avait inspiré Paul Mc Cartney, en visite chez les Lennon ce jour là. Il avait poussé John à écrire la chanson.



 Dont acte. Par contre on m'a dit que le prénom de Lucy a été donné par les paléontologues à notre charmante ancêtre australopithèque en référence à cette chanson qui faisait un carton monumental à l'époque, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui ! Yves Coppens était venu dans mon lycée nous l'afffirmer en pensant que t'allais me poser cette question


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dont acte. Par contre on m'a dit que le prénom de Lucy a été donné par les paléontologues à notre charmante ancêtre australopithèque en référence à cette chanson qui faisait un carton monumental à l'époque, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?



C'est exact, ça a été confirmé par Yves Coppens himself !

EDIT : Ah M ... Grillé par la moquette !


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dont acte. Par contre on m'a dit que le prénom de Lucy a été donné par les paléontologues à notre charmante ancêtre australopithèque en référence à cette chanson qui faisait un carton monumental à l'époque, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?



 De Pascal Obispo?:rateau:


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dont acte. Par contre on m'a dit que le prénom de Lucy a été donné par les paléontologues à notre charmante ancêtre australopithèque en référence à cette chanson qui faisait un carton monumental à l'époque, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?



A priori 



> Le soir de la découverte, l'euphorie règne au bivouac. Musique et bière. On écoute entre autres chansons Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, immortel «tube» des Beatles. L'amie de Donald Johanson, Pam Alderman, lance dans la discussion : «Si vous pensez vraiment que c'est une femelle, pourquoi ne pas l'appeler Lucy ?».
> 
> Dans les jours suivants, les étudiants désignent le site de fouilles comme celui de «Lucy». Le pli est pris et ce prénom va rester au fossile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> De Pascal Obispo?:rateau:



Nan ! Lucy n'est pas la mère de Pascal Obispo, c'est sa s½ur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dont acte. Par contre on m'a dit que le prénom de Lucy a été donné par les paléontologues *à notre charmante ancêtre australopithèque* en référence à cette chanson qui faisait un carton monumental à l'époque, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?



Par contre, il n'a jamais été scientifiquement prouvé qu'elle fut "charmante", si ça se trouve, c'était une pimbêche ! Il n'est même plus certain  qu'elle soit notre ancêtre, on penche pour une branche collatérale de la famille.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il n'a jamais été scientifiquement prouvé qu'elle fut "charmante", si ça se trouve, c'était une pimbêche ! Il n'est même plus certain  qu'elle soit notre ancêtre, on penche pour une branche collatérale de la famille.



Dans le documentaire "L'odyssée de l'espèce" (sorti en DVD, je recommande) elle est figurée comme assez peu sexy en tous cas. (p'tain l'aïeul il était pas difficile :sick. Trop de moustache, voûtée, et sans doute pas fute-fute...


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

> Trop de moustache, voûtée, et sans doute pas fute-fute...


Attention mon parrain est un corse ....


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Attention mon parrain est un corse ....



Doryyyyy...  Suis l'histoire ! (pardon l'Histoire).
Moustache, bossue, pimbêche... on parle de *Lucy* là !  Je sais que tu attires souvent des commentaires mais pas de cette teneur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Non.. je pense qu'elle trouvait que ça correspondait assez bien à la description d'un corse...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non.. je pense qu'elle trouvait que ça correspondait assez bien à la description d'un corse...



un ou une?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non.. je pense qu'elle trouvait que ça correspondait assez bien à la description d'un corse...



Puisse-tu perdre soudainement tes poils, tes griffes ; et être dévoré vivant par une horde de rats aveugles à mauvaise haleine!!!    
Ahhhhhhhh... Y'a pas à dire. Y'a bien que dans le Sud que l'on a conservé le goût pour les malédictions hautes en couleurs et lourdes de sens symbolique... :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

*Le King, tout simplement...* 







*08/01/1935 - 16/08/77*


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Puisse-tu perdre soudainement tes poils, tes griffes ; et être dévoré vivant par une horde de rats aveugles à mauvaise haleine!!!
> Ahhhhhhhh... Y'a pas à dire. Y'a bien que dans le Sud que l'on a conservé le goût pour les malédictions hautes en couleurs et lourdes de sens symbolique... :love:




Ça, c'est vrai, ça ! Dans le nord, on à des malédictions plus prosaïques (mais tout aussi efficaces) du genre "que le contrôle fiscal du siècle te tombe dessus à l'improviste !"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Puisse-tu perdre soudainement tes poils, tes griffes ; et être dévoré vivant par une horde de rats aveugles à mauvaise haleine!!!
> Ahhhhhhhh... Y'a pas à dire. Y'a bien que dans le Sud que l'on a conservé le goût pour les malédictions hautes en couleurs et lourdes de sens symbolique... :love:


Je ne faisais que traduire... Manifestement, j'étais le seul à avoir compris


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> *Le King, tout simplement...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est encore vivant, mais c'est vrai qu'aricosec n'a pas posté depuis un bail


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore vivant, mais c'est vrai qu'aricosec n'a pas posté depuis un bail



Ah ouais ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que traduire... Manifestement, j'étais le seul à avoir compris



Ou alors, tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que traduire... Manifestement, j'étais le seul à avoir compris



   ... Pffffffffff... J'arrive plus à suivre... J'ai une bonne crêve et le QI d'une tranche de fromage de tête, aujourd'hui... Je vous laisse.  ... J'ai même boulé reineman en vert, par mégarde ; c'est vous dire...


----------



## Philippe (13 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter avec cette légende stupide, le titre "Lucy in the Sky with diamonds" n'a pas été inspiré par le LSD, c'est le titre que Julian Lennon avait donné à un de ses dessins d'enfant, et qui avait inspiré Paul Mc Cartney, en visite chez les Lennon ce jour là. Il avait poussé John à écrire la chanson.


Mouais. Je sais pas trop... (Le journaliste du _Courrier_ non plus apparemment ) Les initiales seraient juste une coïncidence ? À cette époque, compte-tenu du contexte... 
Je sais que Lennon lui-même a confirmé cette explication du dessin d'enfant mais j'ai du mal à croire à une simple coïncidence. Que les paroles aient été ou pas "inspirées" par le LSD est bien sûr difficilement vérifiable, mais _l'allusion_ au LSD est quand même évidente tu ne crois pas ?
Il y a un bouquin de Steve Turner qui analyse les paroles des chansons des Beatles. Est-ce qu'il a un avis là-dessus ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Mouais. Je sais pas trop... (Le journaliste du _Courrier_ non plus apparemment ) Les initiales seraient juste une coïncidence ? À cette époque, compte-tenu du contexte...
> Je sais que Lennon lui-même a confirmé cette explication du dessin d'enfant mais j'ai du mal à croire à une simple coïncidence. Que les paroles aient été ou pas "inspirées" par le LSD est bien sûr difficilement vérifiable, mais _l'allusion_ au LSD est quand même évidente tu ne crois pas ?
> Il y a un bouquin de Steve Turner qui analyse les paroles des chansons des Beatles. Est-ce qu'il a un avis là-dessus ?


 
Moi la version que je connais est que cette chanson a été écrite lorsque Lucy a été découverte. Vous savez Lucy, était le plus vieux corps au monde retrouvé, je ne sais plus où..


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Pffffffffff... J'arrive plus à suivre... J'ai une bonne crêve et le QI d'une tranche de fromage de tête, aujourd'hui... Je vous laisse.  ... J'ai même boulé reineman en vert, par mégarde ; c'est vous dire...


Un bon grog parrain?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un bon grog parrain?



Merci  ... Beaucoup de rhum ; beaucoup de miel, s'il te plait...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

et presque pas de thé dedans


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Moi la version que je connais est que cette chanson a été écrite lorsque Lucy a été découverte. Vous savez Lucy, était le plus vieux corps au monde retrouvé, je ne sais plus où..



Le "je sais plus où" était en Ethiopie... C'était en 1974 sur les collines de l'Afar... Toute l'histoire ici.


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le "je sais plus où" était en Ethiopie... C'était en 1974 sur les collines de l'Afar... Toute l'histoire ici.


 
Voilà


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Voilà



c'est l'inverse de ce que tu crois: Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds date de 67... La découverte de Lucy de 74...


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui exact.. c'est ce que je viens de voir en regardant la page concernant Lucy.
J'avais entendu ça une fois et n'avait jamais vérifier la date de la découverte du corps


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Mouais. Je sais pas trop... (Le journaliste du _Courrier_ non plus apparemment ) Les initiales seraient juste une coïncidence ? À cette époque, compte-tenu du contexte...
> Je sais que Lennon lui-même a confirmé cette explication du dessin d'enfant mais j'ai du mal à croire à une simple coïncidence. Que les paroles aient été ou pas "inspirées" par le LSD est bien sûr difficilement vérifiable, mais _l'allusion_ au LSD est quand même évidente tu ne crois pas ?
> Il y a un bouquin de Steve Turner qui analyse les paroles des chansons des Beatles. Est-ce qu'il a un avis là-dessus ?



L'explication de Lennon est corroborée par Paul Mc Cartney et Neil Aspinal, c'est mc Cartney qui à suggéré à Lennon de faire une chanson avec ce titre, et il confirme que tous deux n'ont fait le rapprochement entre ce titre et le LSD qu'en lisant les explications de journalistes de l'époque dans la presse.

Concernant les paroles, elles sont certes assez psychédéliques, mais pas plus que celles d'I am the walrus, et nettement moins que celles de Blue jay way, écrites la même année.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

*Zezette Reineman*

Zezette Reineman naquit Josette Pudubec, en la petite bourgade de Tréguennec. Employée très jeune dans une conserverie où elle s'étiolait à manipuler à longueur de journée maquereaux et sardines, la jeune Josette sût très tôt que cette vie sans relief ne pouvait être la sienne bien longtemps...
A l'orée des années soixante dix, lasse de devoir continuellement se ruiner en savons et autres crèmes lavantes peu à même de la débarrasser de l'odeur persistante de poisson qui avait fait d'elle la coqueluche des matous de Tréguennec, Josette prît son destin à bras le corps et décida de s'en aller ailleurs conquérir une toute autre célébrité... Enfant, déjà, elle rêvait d'une main devant les pages de "Podium" ou "OK magazine", irrésistiblement attirée par les feux de la rampe et les strass du show business.
Uniquement nantie d'une valisette et de la coiffe que portaient les femmes de sa région natale, de mères en filles, elle débarqua un beau matin dans la capitale, fermement convaincue qu'une vie somptueuse s'ouvrait désormais devant elle, pétillante comme le champagne qui ne manquerait pas de couler à flots à la simple évocation de son nom...
Cruelle désillusion. La réalité est à l'image des récifs affleurants qui éventrent les coques des plus fiers chalutiers, pour bon nombre de jeunes âmes éprises d'aventure et de gloire!
Le filet de voix et les quelques pas de danse qui avaient fait d'elle la starlette de bon nombre de fest noz ne parvinrent qu'à faire s'exclafer, de manière fort grossière certes, l'aréopage des producteurs de spectacles de variétés Parisiens...
Un moment découragée et (on le serait à moins) abattue, Josette trouva cependant entraide et réconfort au sein de "l'Amicale Bigouden de Paris" où, en plus de l'entretient rémunéré des locaux de l'association, il lui était permis d'animer certaines soirées... 
Sa notoriété auprès de la diaspora Bretonne croissant (Que ne disait-on pas alors "Quelle sacrée déconneuse, la Josette!"), il lui fût offert de rejoindre un fameux trio qui écumait les cabarets de Pigalle : *"Les Moulosec Sisters"* ; qui profitent de nos jours d'une retraite bien méritée.
Certes un peu déçue, Josette se dit que ce n'était qu'un début et que les spectacles sans équivoque des soeurs Moulosec pouvaient constituer un tremplin pour une carrière qui n'avait pas encore réussi à prendre la vague. Elle décida néanmoins de prendre un pseudonyme de scène, Zezette Reineman, afin de protéger le nom des Pudubec de la honte et des sarcasmes.
Toujours est il que le désormais quatuor provoqua un formidable engouement auprès du public interlope de Pigalle ; grâce entre autres à des numéros d'anthologie comme "La moule rieuse" ou "La galette retournée, fourrée à la va-comme je te pousse"...
Un soir que les applaudissements et les cris résonnaient plus fort que de coutume dans l'esprit grisé de Zezette, quelle ne fut pas sa surprise de trouver devant sa loge un beau touriste Niçois, grand amateur de cigares et de whiskies rares... L'incarnation de la classe et de la distinction, ni plus, ni moins, aux yeux d'une Zezette passablement éblouie.
Passons sur les détails. Ils s'aimèrent... Enfin, surtout elle... Elle ne le revit jamais. Quand elle lui demanda son adresse, il lui répondit avec un sourire énigmatique "36 quai des orfèvres, ma poule."
Neuf mois plus tard, la nature présenta son addition, pour solde de tous comptes... Zezette mit au monde un garçon et sa carrière en sourdine. Les premiers mois, la présence du petit être la consola de sa déconvenue. Elle lui trouvait les yeux de son père...
L'effroi s'empara d'elle le jour où le marmot prononça ses premières paroles. Non pas une suite de joyeux gazouillis maladroits, mais une longue litanie d'injures propres à faire rougir un mandataire à Rungis. Quelque temps plus tard le verdict sans appel d'un pédiatre qu'elle consulta, au comble de l'angoisse, tomba : Une forme précoce et aggravée du syndrome de Gilles de la Tourette!
Sa vie devint alors un calvaire, tant la communication avec l'enfant du péché était éprouvante au quotidien : "Hé, s*****! J'veux une Danette©! Sacré p***** de nom de Dieu de b***** de m****!!!" "Achete moi une panoplie de Goldorak, espèce de grosse c**** qui s*** des b**** au kilomètre!!!"... etc, etc...
Adieu Show biz! L'enfant nécessitait une surveillance constante, ne pouvant être scolarisé, la période réglementaire de 3 mois pour pouvoir pratiquer une IVG largement dépassée, à son grand dam et malgré moult tentations indignes d'une mère...
Redevenue Josette, elle ramassa armes, bagages et lardon pour s'en retourner dans sa belle région. Mais hors de question de retourner dans sa famille et prêter le flanc à l'opprobre des Pudubec, dans ces conditions. Elle s'installa à Rennes, où l'on a fini par perdre sa trace...
Seules les soeurs Moulosec se souviennent encore d'elle et nous ont permis de reconstituer cette édifiante biographie.
Merci les filles!


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Merci Parrain pour avoir retrouvé les traces de Zezette.


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

MDRRRRRRRRRR!...

ça se paiera....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> MDRRRRRRRRRR!...
> 
> ça se paiera....



Je n'en doute aucunement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Zezette Reineman*
> 
> Zezette Reineman naquit Josette Pudubec, en la petite bourgade de Tréguennec. Employée très jeune dans une conserverie où elle s'étiolait à manipuler à longueur de journée maquereaux et sardines, la jeune Josette sût très tôt que cette vie sans relief ne pouvait être la sienne bien longtemps...
> A l'orée des années soixante dix, lasse de devoir continuellement se ruiner en savons et autres crèmes lavantes peu à même de la débarrasser de l'odeur persistante de poisson qui avait fait d'elle la coqueluche des matous de Tréguennec, Josette prît son destin à bras le corps et décida de s'en aller ailleurs conquérir une toute autre célébrité... Enfant, déjà, elle rêvait d'une main devant les pages de "Podium" ou "OK magazine", irrésistiblement attirée par les feux de la rampe et les strass du show business.
> ...



C'est décidé, j'adopte le petit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidé, j'adopte le petit



Pas de blème! Y'a un thread pour ça...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau _"ô Corse Ile d'Amour !"_.



*S***** de b**** de machine de m**** !!!  Il est est où cette espèce d'ordinateur version Carl à la gomme de hérisson ???  *

:love: :love: :love: :love: 
   

Allez, siouplait, boulez-le vert pour moi. 'ci


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est fait  
Et la traduction?....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait



Merci bien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et la traduction?....



Rappelle toi l'adage : "Traduction, trahison".


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien.


Mi itou...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>




          

c'était pas interdit les threads à coups de boule ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Janvier 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 8532


C'est en 1921 que c'est homme né d'une mère Roumaine et de père inconnu vient au monde dans l'enceinte d'un cirque.
Ce qui sans doute l'amène plus tard à s'essayer à la chanson ainsi qu'a certains concours de grimaces.
L'homme n'en restera pas là, amené par un de ces amis à rencontrer certains acteurs célèbre comme Sim ou Patrick Topaloff, veut absolument se lancer dans une carrière de comique. 
Il s'essaiera alors dans plusieurs cabarets avec plus ou moins de succès avec son sketch "Attention je vais jeter ma culotte".
Mais sa vrai passion revient, car lui qui voue une étrange admiration au grand chanteur Hervé Villard, veut absolument se produire sur scène en compagnie...de son idole.
Il rejette alors toutes idées recues sur l'homosexualité et décide de devenir le compagnon officiel d'Hervé Villard et fait la plupart de ses premières parties.
Puis à une date inconnue, ce salaud de Villard décide de se séparer de son compagnon.
Celui-ci ruiné, meurtri et malheureux décide de s'en remettre à un ami qui lui popose un rôle dans un film, il accepte, change de nom, passant de Loulou Villard à Lino Ventura. Et de film en film rencontrera une certaine reconnaissance d'un public pas trop médisant. 
Mais comme il le disait lui même : "L'aventure c'est l'aventure.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Adieu Timy.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidé, j'adopte le petit







en tout cas, Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.....


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

Le vide.

Difficile d'y mettre une photo, quoique sa réputation a été grandement publicisée par cet homme.








> A l'âge de 29 ans, Bouddha rencontre un vieil homme, un malade et un cadavre ; il prend conscience que la souffrance gouverne l'humanité.
> 
> Bouddha quitte alors son palais, son épouse et son fils pour rechercher la vérité. Mendiant, il suit l'enseignement d'instructeurs brahmanes. Puis il s'installe près de Gaya, avec quelques disciples, et mène une vie très stricte, mais n'aboutit à rien. Après avoir repris une vie plus normale, à l'âge de 35 ans, il atteint l'Eveil, assis sous "l'Arbre de l'Illumination" (pipal ou figuier), au terme d'une méditation de 49 jours.
> 
> Bouddha accède à des niveaux de conscience de plus en plus élevés, et finit par saisir les Quatre Nobles Vérités et l'Octuple Sentier.



Je crois qu'on peut maintenant barrer le sujet et aller méditer, car aucun destin de gloire humain ou non, ne peut surclasser le vide


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Le vide.




C'est vrai que c'est ce que m'inspire tes posts. Il n'y a pas d'autres mots.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

Heureusement que tu es derrière moi :love: 

Bref, quand tu seras dans le vrai vide, ne t'appuie pas trop sur l'épaule qui sera devant toi.


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, toujours rien.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

"C'est déjà ça" 

T'as tout compris, finalement


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est lors d'un bal du 14 Juillet que Massimo Dicatzu, maçon Italien venu en France pour nourrir sa famille, fauta avec Yvette Fitler, alors laborantine chez Ducon et Cie, grand spécialiste du "tue mouche" qui pue pas.

8 mois après, naquit le petit Aldo, dont je vais, ce soir, vous narrer l'incroyable destin.

Dés sa plus tendre enfance, Aldo fera l'admiration de son entourage, tant ses aptitudes scientifiques se révéleront hors du commun.

C'est à 3 ans que le petit Aldo Fitler commencera ses expériences... assez désoeuvré comme tous les mioches, il passe alors des journées entières à capturer des mouches qu'il serre très fort dans ses petits doigts de crétin...

Lorsque qu'il ouvre ses poing et qu'il crie "vole !!!!" il constate que les mouches s'envolent toujours...

Un soir après avoir regardé la Star Academy, il arrache un aile d'une de ses mouches...

Il ouvre son poing, crie "vole !!!"

Et la mouche s'arrache péniblement de sa main pour s'écraser comme une merde au sol, et mourir dans d'atroce souffrances quelques semaines plus tard après avoir tout vendu, magnétoscope, micro onde, erector 2000 etc....

Cette expérience anodine pour le commun des mortels, mettra la puce à l'oreille du petit Aldo Fitler....

Le lendemain, il arrachera les deux ailes d'une de ses mouches.

Il aura beau crier "vole !!!" des dizaines de fois, jamais la mouche ne s'envolera...

Le soir même il notera dans son carnet de bord :

"Quand on arrache les deux ailes d'une mouche, elle devient sourde."

C'est ce garçon, messieurs dames, qui est à l'impulsion de tous les plus grand raisonnements de notre siècle, c'est grâce à lui qu'on sait que les chiens ne font pas des chats, que le napalm c'est bon c'est chaud, mais que ça colle à la peau (on ne le dira jamais assez...).

C'est lui, qui après avoir lu "remouille moi la compresse" dira que tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de la vie...

Cet homme, cet humaniste, ce passionné, ce savant comme on en voit plus que dans Fort Boyard... ce penseur, arriverait à nous faire croire que Lionel Jospin est drôle, et qu'il n'est pas protestant !!!

Cet homme, est un homme, un vrai, avec des burnes là (fig 1), un qui ne s'allonge pas, un qui ne pleure pas devant les enfants, un qui ne fait pas la vaisselle devant les femmes.

Un homme comme on en voit plus que dans les stades de foot, un homme avec des poils là (fig 2) et une teub froide comme l'acier.

Cet homme, est mort étouffé par son vomi, suite à une touze avec Janis Joplin et Djimi Merdix.

Cet homme était un gland.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est lors d'un bal du 14 Juillet que Massimo Dicatzu, maçon Italien venu en France pour nourrir sa famille, fauta avec Yvette Fitler, alors laborantine chez Ducon et Cie, grand spécialiste du "tue mouche" qui pue pas.
> 
> 8 mois après, naquit le petit Aldo, dont je vais, ce soir, vous narrer l'incroyable destin.
> 
> ...



Imposteur ! Mais j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2006)

Je l'ai quand même bien racontée l'histoire des grenouilles non ????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai quand même bien racontée l'histoire des grenouilles non ????



On ne peut pas t'enlever ça : tu racontes très bien les conneries.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas t'enlever ça : tu racontes très bien les conneries.



Bruti...


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

Ornella Muti:






- parce que j'étais amoureux d'elle quand j'avais 12 ans :love:
- parce que j'aimerai toujours ce petit grain de beauté sur le haut du nez.
- parce qu'une femme de plus de 50 ans n'est pas si souvent beaucoup plus désirable que sa fille de 20 ans (sic.)


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

En effet, quand on est né en 1955, c'est qu'on approche la cinquantaine  

Mes hommages, Mme Muti.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Le vide.
> 
> Difficile d'y mettre une photo, quoique sa réputation a été grandement publicisée par cet homme.
> 
> ...










On connait le destin de Bouddha, mais qui connait celui de Bouddhin, sa cousine proche?
Personne ou presque.
Bouddhin suivant l'exemple de son illustre cousin décide de se mettre à la méditation. Grand mal lui pris de s'installer à l'ombre d'un concombrier (à cette époque, les concombres poussaient dans les arbres) et de vénérer le soleil dans la position adéquate (que d'aucuns, inspirés par la gente canine appelront plus tard "levrette", laors qu'il s'agit simplement d'une position de vénération)
Un coup de vent malheureux fint choir un comcombre sur la belle qui dès lors découvrit la signification profonde de sa vie: le vice.
Vicieuse amateur, la petite Bouddhin qui avait découvert la vie sous un concombrier commença apr satisfaire ses ardeurs légumières avec différents cucurbitacés, mais bien vite, les malheureux légumes n'y suffirent plus.
Elle se tourna donc vers les élevages ovins puis bovins.
A 28 ans, forte d'une expérience qui ferait passer la moindre Tabatha Cash pour une enfant de coeur, la jeune Bouddhin, ue l'on appelait également désormais "le Tunnel sous la manche", tant ses expériences avaient déformé son intimité ne trouvait plus rien pour la satisfaire.
Elle se lança donc un nouveau défi: partir en ermite et se purifier de ses péchés par l'abstinence et la cueillette de fruits des bois.
Elle résista 18 ans, jsuqu'à ce que la tentation soit plus forte qu'elle alors qu'elle passait près d'un concombrier. Avec une rage sauvage, Bouddhin, je rua sur l'arbre et lui fit subir les pires outrages.
Morte de honte, elle s'enfuit dans la forêt et on ne la revit plus jamais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! Que du beau! :love:  Quand j'aurai un peu de temps je remettrai la table des matières à jour...


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

> Morte de honte, elle s'enfuit dans la forêt et on ne la revit plus jamais...


Jamais?.... et le concombre quelqu'un a de ses nouvelles?   



> Quand j'aurai un peu de temps je remettrai la table des matières à jour...


Merci heureusement que tu es là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Jamais?.... et le concombre quelqu'un a de ses nouvelles?



Il y a des questions qu'il vaut mieux laisser sans réponse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Jamais?.... et le concombre quelqu'un a de ses nouvelles?





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des questions qu'il vaut mieux laisser sans réponse...



Ça, c'est sur, d'ailleurs, depuis cette aventure, il ne sort plus à visage découvert ! :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est sur, d'ailleurs, depuis cette aventure, il ne sort plus à visage découvert ! :mouais:



je sais pas pourquoi mais je l'ai vu venir celle là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

Christophe Colomb






Juste parce que la ressemblance avec Coluche me frappe à tous les coups sur ce portrait... (habile rappel du premier post de Dory sur ce fil)


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

GG ALLIN 29 août 1956 - 28 juin 1993






Parce-qu'il était unique dans sa folie... et sûrement le seul vrai punk...


----------



## Philippe (21 Janvier 2006)

​
*Phil AhactEr* (1%*6-1&!9) consahacraha laha plus grahandE pahartiE dE saha viE à un systèmE dE trahanslittérahation élEctro-mahagnétiquE dEs mEssahagEs subliminahaux contEnus dahans lEs programmEs générés pahar divErs gahadgEts très à laha modE dahans lE miliEu dEs ahanahalystEs-prograhammEurs. Il créaha laha prEmièrE mahachinE (ahactionnéEs pahar dE pEtits motEurs fonctionnahant à l'huilE dE pahalmE) à trahaduirE lEs formEs déclinéEs dEs grahaphèmEs non ahadahaptés ahau systèmE indo-EuropéEn. REsponsahablE dE laha communicahation dahans unE PME sahahahariEnnE, il invEntaha En 1%$2 unE mahachinE pouvahant trahaitEr toutEs lEs donnéEs En saha possEssion. Il Est lE prEmiEr à ahavoir introduit laha notion dE désordrE mahathémahatiquE dahans cE typE dE mahachinE. Étahant obligé dE mahanipulEr dEs donnéEs ahalphahanumériquEs, il optaha dahans un prEmiEr tEmps pour unE codificahation NUMÉRIQUE, mahais dEvahant l'ahabsEncE dE résultahat visiblE il chahangEaha dE strahatégiE Et ahadoptaha finahalEmEnt unE codificahation AHALÉAHATOIRE. LEs donnéEs En saha possEssion étahaiEnt d'ahabord EncodéEs sur dEs cahartEs quE Phil AhactEr trouahait EnsuitE ahavEc saha pErforahatricE pour lE trahaitEmEnt. Il suffisahait, pour lE trahaitEmEnt dEs donnéEs, dE récoltEr Et dE clahassEr lEs confEttis obtEnus quE Phil commErciahalisaha, pahar laha suitE, En pahaquEts dE formEs soignEusEmEnt étudiéEs, sous laha maharquE déposéE C-MAHABAHASE-2 : DONNEZ-LUI L'IMPORTAHANCE QU'ELLE MÉRITE ©.
C'Est En 1&%2 quE Phil AhactEr sE fâchaha définitivEmEnt ahavEc lE rEstE dE l'humahanité. Convahaincu dE l'importahancE d'étahablir un systèmE régulé pErmEttahant laha communicahation univErsEllE, il sE lahançaha dahans unE sériE dE rEchErchEs dEstinéEs à donnEr à l'EnsEmblE dE tous lEs mEssahagEs écrits, orahaux Et non-vErbahaux un caharahactèrE complEt, totahal, générahal Et mêmE globahal. Obsédé pahar laha nécEssité dE découvrir laha sourcE du lahangahagE univErsEl, il créaha laha COMPLETE COMPAHANY FOR AHALL HUMAHAN BEINGS, #$%*!@% INC.
Déçu pahar l'incompréhEnsion dE sEs pahairs, Phil décidaha ahalors dE sE rEtirEr dEs ahaffahairEs publiquEs. QuElquEs jours ahavahant saha mort, il découvrahait lE théorèmE dE PythahagorE. SEs _MémoirEs_, publiéEs récEmmEnt, révèlEnt dEs trésors d'invEntion.

Phil AhactEr, R:modo !​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> ​
> *Phil AhactEr* (1%*6-1&!9) consahacraha laha plus grahandE pahartiE dE saha viE à un systèmE dE trahanslittérahation élEctro-mahagnétiquE dEs mEssahagEs subliminahaux contEnus dahans lEs programmEs générés pahar divErs gahadgEts très à laha modE dahans lE miliEu dEs ahanahalystEs-prograhammEurs. Il créaha laha prEmièrE mahachinE (ahactionnéEs pahar dE pEtits motEurs fonctionnahant à l'huilE dE pahalmE) à trahaduirE lEs formEs déclinéEs dEs grahaphèmEs non ahadahaptés ahau systèmE indo-EuropéEn. REsponsahablE dE laha communicahation dahans unE PME sahahahariEnnE, il invEntaha En 1%$2 unE mahachinE pouvahant trahaitEr toutEs lEs donnéEs En saha possEssion. Il Est lE prEmiEr à ahavoir introduit laha notion dE désordrE mahathémahatiquE dahans cE typE dE mahachinE. Étahant obligé dE mahanipulEr dEs donnéEs ahalphahanumériquEs, il optaha dahans un prEmiEr tEmps pour unE codificahation NUMÉRIQUE, mahais dEvahant l'ahabsEncE dE résultahat visiblE il chahangEaha dE strahatégiE Et ahadoptaha finahalEmEnt unE codificahation AHALÉAHATOIRE. LEs donnéEs En saha possEssion étahaiEnt d'ahabord EncodéEs sur dEs cahartEs quE Phil AhactEr trouahait EnsuitE ahavEc saha pErforahatricE pour lE trahaitEmEnt. Il suffisahait, pour lE trahaitEmEnt dEs donnéEs, dE récoltEr Et dE clahassEr lEs confEttis obtEnus quE Phil commErciahalisaha, pahar laha suitE, En pahaquEts dE formEs soignEusEmEnt étudiéEs, sous laha maharquE déposéE C-MAHABAHASE-2 : DONNEZ-LUI L'IMPORTAHANCE QU'ELLE MÉRITE ©.
> C'Est En 1&%2 quE Phil AhactEr sE fâchaha définitivEmEnt ahavEc lE rEstE dE l'humahanité. Convahaincu dE l'importahancE d'étahablir un systèmE régulé pErmEttahant laha communicahation univErsEllE, il sE lahançaha dahans unE sériE dE rEchErchEs dEstinéEs à donnEr à l'EnsEmblE dE tous lEs mEssahagEs écrits, orahaux Et non-vErbahaux un caharahactèrE complEt, totahal, générahal Et mêmE globahal. Obsédé pahar laha nécEssité dE découvrir laha sourcE du lahangahagE univErsEl, il créaha laha COMPLETE COMPAHANY FOR AHALL HUMAHAN BEINGS, #$%*!@% INC.
> Déçu pahar l'incompréhEnsion dE sEs pahairs, Phil décidaha ahalors dE sE rEtirEr dEs ahaffahairEs publiquEs. QuElquEs jours ahavahant saha mort, il découvrahait lE théorèmE dE PythahagorE. SEs _MémoirEs_, publiéEs récEmmEnt, révèlEnt dEs trésors d'invEntion.
> ...




'tain ! tu pourrais fournir l'aspirine avec, quand tu mets un post comme ça !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2006)

Voilàààààààààààà... *Hundred per cent flood-free version* 

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène
- De Gouges Olympe
- Hofmann Albert


*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam
- Zoto Henry
- Kumoru Danton
- Moilkcask Mireille
- Jémelay Bruno (d'Agen)
- Dragacci Ange Marie
- Zeblouz Agathe
- Palnord Albert
- Lantreaud Ernest-Emile
- Peutrovite Saturnin
- Ragourdine Théophraste
- Reineman Zezette love: Dans mon coeur, à jamais tu demeures...)
- Fitler Aldo
- Boudhin
- AhactEr Phil


To be continued...


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

Øystein Aarseth dit "Euronymous" 1968-1993


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui je vais vous compter la belle histoire, d'Adémard Opolitain, Notaire de sa fonction.
Adémard Opolitain habitait dans l'est de Paris, mais son étude de notaire était à l'ouest. Tous les maatin, notre ami,Adémard Opolitain parcourait donc les 6 kilomètres qui le séparaient de son travail à pied, et faisait de même le soir. 
Après 20 ans, Adémard Opolitain, commençait à sentir une certaine lassitude, et réfléchit, durant ses trajets quotidiens, à un moyen d'aller plus vite au travail et surtout, de rentrer plus vite le soir.
Adémard Opolitain, obsédé par cette quète de temps, délaissa son travail et échaffauda les plans les plus diaboliques pour aller plus vite.
Il tenta d'inventer la machine à remonter le temps, sans succès, se pencha sur le problème de la téléportation sur les conseils de son ami Théophile Spock, sans succès non plus.
Il eut un matin une idée de génie: une sorte de train souterrain qui permettrait de transporter les passagers d'un point à un autre. L'avantage de ce train souterrain était qu'il ne dénaturerait pas la ville.
Il soumit donc son projet qui fut adopté à l'unanimité: Adémard Opolitain, Notaire, allait donner son nom à ce nouveau moyen de transport, mais comme personne n'arrivait à se souvenir de son prénom, on l'appela Maître Opolitain, en référence à la profession du génie.
Le mot a été déformé depuis en métropolitain, puis métro.
Quelle belle invention, de la part d'un homme qui, si il avait pensé à déménager, n'aurait rien inventé du tout...


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci Fab Fab à l'avenir je déposerais une gerbe à la mémoire de ce génie....oui mais il est enterré où?

Merci Patochman..


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

Non, rien....


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

Emma Turlutte, indigne héritière de feu Gustave Turlutte, vit le jour le 12 février 1979, à Morback, agréable petite commune de Dordogne, à la maternité &#8220;Marcel Vazypousse&#8221;.

Elevée, non pas au Pal, mais au Banania, au Nutella, au beurre de cacahuète et aux chips à l&#8217;huile de foie de morue, on ne s&#8217;étonnera pas si, dès son plus jeune âge, le cholestérol fut un gai compagnon qui l&#8217;accompagna chaque jour que Dieu lui prêta. Et comme on le verra plus tard, il ne lui en prêta pas beaucoup ! Faut pas déconner non plus, en voyant tout ce qu&#8217;elle bouffait, il prit peur le Vieux...

A la grande surprise de tout son entourage, il fut constaté très rapidement qu&#8217;Emma n&#8217;aimait pas le sport. Non pas qu&#8217;elle pensait à mal de ceux qui en pratiquaient un, bien au contraire, mais disons que mentalement, elle ne se sentait pas en mesure d&#8217;excercer une activité physique. Son petit compagnon d&#8217;école Rocco Coriko lui suggéra bien le sumo, mais elle ne releva ni la blague de mauvais goût, ni l&#8217;envie d&#8217;emmêler son corps à un autre que l&#8217;homme de sa vie. Car, il faut le dire, Emma avait un homme de sa vie. Certe cela n&#8217;était pas réciproque, mais Emma faisait souvent des rêves érotiques, ou elle s&#8217;imaginait nu, courant au ralenti sur une grande plage de sable fin, au côté Sim Kamile (oui, reprends ton souffle, j&#8217;avoue moi-même être fier de cette trouvaille...), le pompiste de Morback, qui était si sexy dans son bleu de travail, la Gitane maïs au bec. En plus, il prenait des risques. Une Gitane au bec dans une station essence. Il est pas un peu fou lui ? Au prix des Gitanes, déjà, à l&#8217;époque... Enfin bref, Emma s&#8217;imaginait bien être sa Gitane à lui. Parfois, elle s&#8217;enroulait dans un voile (en fait la grand&#8217;voile du bateau de son père, une belle pièce de 200 mètres carrés), et entamait des danses endiablées au rythme des guitaristes dont vous savez tous le nom, mais que je ne sais pas écrire sans risquer la faute d&#8217;orthographe dite de la honte de sa vie. J&#8217;imagine déjà les commentaires du genre &#8220;il ne sait même pas écrire Gypsy King...pfff...&#8221;. Bandes de nazes ! Bon, reprenons, tu perds le fil là, fils.

Je disais donc plus haut que Dieu ne lui prêta pas longue vie. Ça tombe bien, je n&#8217;ai plus beaucoup de temps pour terminer cette biographie, une des plus belles que retiendra l&#8217;histoire de la littérature mondiale. Bon, bref. Passons sur sa carrière professionnelle qui fut une des plus désastreuse que l&#8217;on connaisse. Top modèle de photos de régime en ce qui concerne la photo &#8220;avant&#8221;, elle fut énormément déçue d&#8217;apprendre un jour qu&#8217;il existait également une photo &#8220;après&#8221; et ne comprenait pas qu&#8217;on lui refuse le poste. Quelle conne cette Emma, décidément... Dieu, donc, par un beau matin, se leva et s&#8217;assit sur le rebord du monde pour voir ce que l&#8217;homme en avait fait. Il épiait partout, à la recherche du petit détail croustillant, de la petite info alléchante (comme le font certain(e)s ailleurs...) qui l&#8217;aurait mis en forme pour la journée. Mauvais jour. Rien à se mettre sous la dent. &#8220;Tiens ! Emma Turlutte ?&#8221; songea-t-il... C&#8217;est alors qu&#8217;il l&#8217;aperçut au coin du rond-point de la Liberté Surveillée. Il était très exactement 11h28. Il vit la petite Emma, en pleurs. Elle venait d&#8217;apprendre la disparition d&#8217;Agathe Zeblouz, une amie d&#8217;enfance à elle. Sa dernière trace remontait à septembre, à la fête de l&#8217;Humanité. Le premier réflexe d&#8217;Emma fut d&#8217;aller noyer son chagrin au restaurant &#8220;Chez Roger&#8221;, qui excellait particulièrement pour son cassoulet. Elle en reprit trois fois, avec du pain. Et là, Dieu, il n&#8217;aime pas quand Emma elle taquine les fayots. Déjà que la couche d&#8217;ozone en a prit un sacré coup dans la gueule (et Emma n&#8217;y était pas pour rien), là, c&#8217;était une fois de trop. Comme il venait de revoir Seven la veille au soir, cela lui rappela que la gourmandise était un des péchés capitaux. Il lui vînt alors une idée de génie. &#8220;Par la gourmandise tu es née, par la gourmandise tu vas me rejoindre&#8221; dit-il. Puis, satisfait de sa décision, il alla faire un petit somme, fatigué de l&#8217;intense réflexion qu&#8217;il venait d&#8217;accomplir. On verrait pour le reste plus tard. Dommage. Il ne put assister à l&#8217;horrible scène. Emma, en sortant de &#8220;Chez Roger&#8221;, la boite à gaz branchée en mode haut débit, traversa sans regarder, la rue Stine, pour rejoindre la rue Béole, où elle aurait pu se confesser au Père Collateur. C&#8217;est encore une fois le tracteur du Père Fouras (qui venait d&#8217;acheter des terres dans le coin) qui eu raison du destin d&#8217;Emma. Il n&#8217;en fit qu&#8217;une bouchée le goinfre.

Bon, allez, j&#8217;me casse, j&#8217;ai un p&#8217;tit creux.


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien....



Tu voulais dire quelque chose...

Merci pour avoir fait revivre la gentille et douce Emma Turlutte.


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire quelque chose...




Non, rien...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Top modèle de photos de régime en ce qui concerne la photo "avant", elle fut énormément déçue d'apprendre un jour qu'il existait également une photo "après" et ne comprenait pas qu'on lui refuse le poste. Quelle conne cette Emma, décidément...



J'adore ce garçon ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

Je suis tombé de ma chaise bordel...


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Jean Renault 1972-??

Le petit Jean est né de l'amour d'une Mégane et d'une 4L, d'où son nom.
Très tôt le jeune Jean aime organiser des jeux et c'est vers l'âge de 11 ans qu'il invente le karaoké pour sourds-muets. D'un intérêt proche du néant le plus absolu, le jeux est abandonné par son concepteur qui décide d'arrêter de déconner et se met à la mastrbation frénétique. A défaut de rendre sourd, celle-ci lui agrandie la main ce qui lui permet de se présenter en 98 au concours internationale de la plus grande main. 
Il est battu de justesse par son père déguisé en saucisse qui lui colle deux claques et le desabonne de Pif.
Conscient de sa sexualité déviante et pour se venger de son père il se reprit en main et décida en 99 d'aller demander la main de son labrador dénommé Pouf auquel il a dédié son plus beau poème:

Pouf.
Je t'aime.
Un truc de Ouf.

... magnifique!!! 

Ce n'est que très récemment que la trace du petit Jean a été retrouvée: affligé du phénomène peu connu de "l'érction permanente" suite à un séjour dans une ferme savoyarde celui-ci se serait reconverti en porte manteau pour nains.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Journée faste, ici aujourd'hui.

Krystof, nous eûmes parfois des différents, mais là, je te salue bien bas, magnifique biographie. 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé de ma chaise bordel...



C'est pas la première fois, tu devrais faire attention, tu vas finir par te faire mal


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Janvier 2006)

Musée du Louvre, Salle des verres
Antiquités étrusques et romaines
Ustensile (Cuillère)
Date : entre le Ier et le Vème siècle



> La cuillère est formée d'une partie creuse et d'un manche avec des longueurs différentes. Elle existe en bois, en acier inoxydable, même en verre... Elle sert à prendre ou ramasser les aliments liquides et semi-liquides. Elle permet de doser, garnir ou dresser différentes préparations
> 
> Elle permet de vider la chair des avocats, des melons en faisant de petites boules très décoratives..




---

La cuillère à soupe ne correspond pas à des quantités très précises de matières sèches ; pour les liquides, les correspondances suivantes sont admises :
15 ml au Canada, en Nouvelle-Zélande et au Royaume-Uni) ;
20 ml en Australie.

Je le savais: les Australiens sont plus gros pour de bonnes raisons  

---


C'est important, non? Vous vous imaginez sans cuillère, dans votre vie? En Afrique, en pleine brousse, on ne trouve jamais de fourchettes, mais toujours une cuillère 

C'est ce que j'appelle un vrai destin de gloire


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2006)

Quel bel objet !!

Ils font les mêmes pour homme ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que la cuillère est tout ce qu'il y a de plus féminin 

J'avoue qu'elle m'a rendue de fièrs services! 

a) Tout le monde autour, insensibilisé des doigts, ramassant à grosse poignée - main droite, n'oublions pas - le riz brûlant, et moi, petite blanchounette, quémandant l'objet de gloire   

b) Tout le monde autour, capable de faire tourner les 2 baguettes comme un grand magicien autour des fines pâtes, et moi, grosse blanchounette, quémandant le même objet de gloire :love: :love: :love: 

Oui, oui, semble ordinaire, mais ce n'est pas le cas!


----------



## fredintosh (27 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: A quand un post sur le tire-bouchon ?


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: A quand un post sur le tire-bouchon ?



ça risquerait de partir en vrille


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ça risquerait de partir en vrille




Fais gaffe, je vais finir par te bouler vert...


----------



## fredintosh (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ça risquerait de partir en vrille



On n'irait pas, au moins, avec le dos de la cuillère...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la cuillère est tout ce qu'il y a de plus féminin
> 
> J'avoue qu'elle m'a rendue de fièrs services!
> 
> ...



Auto censure, necessaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

Laissez moi vous conter l'histoire édifiante de Gudule Céralès-Thomas et ce qui en découlât.

Issue en 1923 des amours d'Eudoxie Thomas et de Gédéon Céralès, la jeune Gudule Céralès vécut une enfance que, nonobstant les moqueries et menus horions que ses petits camarades lui firent subir au prétexte d'un prétendu important strabisme divergent, on pourrait qualifier de "sans histoire".

Puis, vint la période de l'adolescence, et des premiers émois amoureux. Follement éprise de Justinien Nideux, le fils du crémier du quartier, cette période fut pour elle une cruelle époque de désillusion, le susdit Justinien n'ayant d'yeux que pour Raymonde Anité, la vendeuse de la boulangerie d'à côté.

Certes, quelques jeunes gens des environs, moins favorisés par la nature que le jeune Nideux lui eussent volontier tenu compagnie quelques heures dans un endroit calme et discret, mais elle regardait droit devant elle (dans la mesure du possible, vu que son champs de vision, bien qu'il fut étendu de près de deux cent degrès d'angle en raison de son léger défaut précédemment évoqué, présentait une petite lacune d'environ trente degrés vers le centre), ce serait Justinien ou personne.

Les années passant, et l'âge adulte arrivant avec celui de la majorité, Justinien se perdit dans les méandres de l'existence, Gudule décida d'accoller le nom de sa mère à celui de son père, et de devenir sérieuse.

C'est à cette époque qu'elle fit la connaissance d'Antonin Djardain, tout jeune ingénieur en construction automobile, fort beau jeune homme, malgré un pied bot, et une bosse dans le dos, en outre nanti d'une honorable situation au sein du bureau d'études de la société des automobiles Panhard et Levassor, ou il dessinait les carosseries des modèles de la marque.

Très vite, ils devinrent amants, mais ne se marièrent pas, car Gudule tenait à suivre l'exemple de sa chère maman, qui n'avait jamais épousé son papa, et puis aussi, parce que ça m'arrange, parce que Gudule Djardain, ça fait pas rire.

Une fois le couple installé, ils menèrent une vie sans histoire durant quelques années, jusqu'au début des années soixante, ou la carrière d'Antonin fût bouleversée par le rachat de Panhard et Levassor par Citroën.

Il fut affecté au bureau d'étude de cette dernière société, qui surfait sur le succès de son modèle DS, et de ses dérivés. Peu de temps après, on demanda à Antonin de plancher sur la modernisation de la fameuse DS, tout en lui gardant son identité si typique. Mais comment faire.

Ce problème l'obsédait tant qu'il y pensait tout le temps, y compris le week-end, en accompagnant sa compagne au marché, ou en promenade. Il était tellement préoccupé, qu'a chaque fois qu'il entrait chez lui, il ratait le tournant du couloir, tournant trop tôt, et se prenant le coin du mur à chaque fois.

Notant que la mésaventure ne survenait pas à sa maîtresse, il lui demandât comment elle s'y prenait pour ne jamais se cogner aux coins de couloir ?

"C'est simple" répondit-elle, "lorsque le couloir tourne d'un côté, je regarde droit devant de l'½il du côté opposé, ainsi, l'½il du côté du tournant est-il convenablement orienté pour que je puisse voir où je vais !"

"Ah oui, mais c'est génial !" répliqua-t-il, "positivement génial !".

Et c'est ainsi que le nouveau modèle de DS Citroën se vit doter de ses très modernes et innovants phares à optiques pivotantes vers le milieu des années soixante.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Laissez moi vous conter l'histoire édifiante de Gudule Céralès-Thomas et ce qui en découlât.
> 
> (...)



Ya pas à dire, on en apprend tout les jours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Laissez moi vous conter l'histoire édifiante de Gudule Céralès-Thomas et ce qui en découlât.
> 
> Issue en 1923 des amours d'Eudoxie Thomas et de Gédéon Céralès, la jeune Gudule Céralès vécut une enfance que, nonobstant les moqueries et menus horions que ses petits camarades lui firent subir au prétexte d'un prétendu important strabisme divergent, on pourrait qualifier de "sans histoire".
> 
> ...




Je n'ose imaginer comment ils ont eu l'idée de la suspension avec le cul de la bagnole qui se lève quand on démarre. Un truc sexuel sûrement.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Laissez moi vous conter l'histoire édifiante de Gudule Céralès-Thomas et ce qui en découlât.(...)



 Moi j'dis que c'est un fake c't'histoire.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Ben en l'état actuel, on n'en a jamais retrouvé dans les sédiments.


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

Jean Lorrain est né à Fécamp le 9 août 1855 sous le nom de Paul Duval. Après des études chez les Dominicains et le service militaire, il s?installe à Paris où il devient journaliste. Il acquiert sa renommée grâce aux premiers articles qu?il livre au Chat Noir et au Décadent, avant de devenir un chroniqueur mondain et souvent cruel dans des revues à la mode telles que L?Écho de Paris. A la fois poète, romancier, conteur fantastique, chroniqueur, il est l?auteur d?une ½uvre sulfureuse représentative de l?esprit " fin de siècle ". Dandy homosexuel, esthète abusant de toutes sortes de stupéfiants, Jean Lorrain est surtout connu pour ses excentricités et ses fréquentations. Son ½uvre placée sous le signe de l?exploration des vices et de tous les milieux compte entre autres des romans comme Monsieur de Bougrelon (1897), Monsieur de Phocas (1901) ou La Maison Philibert (1904) qui a pour cadre une maison close ; des recueils de nouvelles Histoires de masques (1900), Princesses d?ivoire et d?ivresse (1902) ; des recueils de poèmes Le Sang des Dieux (1882) et de nombreuses chroniques journalistiques. Jean Lorrain est mort à Paris le 30 juin 1906.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci au moins de corriger les problèmes d'apostrophes inhérents aux copier-coller


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci au moins de corriger les problèmes d'apostrophes inhérents aux copier-coller



Je préfère comme ça et je suis trop feignant....


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci au moins de corriger les problèmes d'apostrophes inhérents aux copier-coller



Rezboules serait là il conseillerait l'utilisation de UBBcomposer...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Janvier 2006)

fedor dostoievski 1821 1881

genie mondial du roman

à lire les freres karamazov et l'idiot 
des chefs d'oeuvre d'humanité absolue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2006)

*L'homme invisible*

Initié par H.G. Wells dès 1897 dans son roman L'homme invisible, le thème est devenu un vrai mythe cinématographique, notamment sous l'influence de James Whale.

Depuis les années 30, le thème de l'homme invisible a été traité de maintes façons, souvent sur le mode de la comédie, occultant l'importance de la réflexion sociale qui était le c½ur du roman originel. Dans L'homme invisible de H.G.Wells, le héros Griffin est un étudiant misérable qui, s'il découvre le pouvoir de l'invisibilité, souffre de froid et de faim. La trahison de son ami le docteur Kemp, d'un rang social supérieur, finissant de pousser le jeune homme vers la déchéance...
Avant l'adaptation référence de James Whale, une douzaine de titres avaient déjà relevé la gageure : montrer l'inobservable ! A l'origine de ce thème récurrent du fantastique, deux romans : "Le secret de Wilhelm Storitz" de Jules Verne et "L'homme invisible", paru quelques années plus tard en 1897, de H.G.Wells. Tous deux racontent l'histoire d'un chercheur devenu un homme invisible et confronté à la solitude et à la déchéance, dues à son état. Ce dernier livre inspira le cinématographe naissant : dès les années 1903, Méliès, poète des effets spéciaux, effleura le sujet dans Siva l'invisible , puis Gaston Velle et Gabriel Moreau réalisèrent Les Invisibles en 1905. L'anglais Dave Aylott réalise The Invisible Button (1908), racontant les aventures d'un combattant capable de devenir invisible à la simple pression d'un bouton! L'année suivante marque un pas :Cecil Hepworth et Lewin Fitzamon réalisent Invisibility. dans le film, une poudre magique offre le pouvoir de rendre invisible, la mise en scène est fluide et se démarque de la production de l'époque (Hepworth avait déjà signé un brillant Alice in Wonderland en 1903).



Le thème fleurte souvent avec la comédie : Méliès dans son Cycliste invisible en 1912 n'hésite pas à rendre invisible un homme pourchassé en vélo par la police, offrant de bons moments de fou-rire aux spectateurs. Pour arriver aux mêmes résultats, l'américain Walter R.Booth utilise un chien dans The Invisible Dog, dérobant des chapelets de saucisses à la barbe des commerçants. Dans The Invisible Fluid de Wallace Mc Cutcheon, une autre américain, un savant a inventé un sérum dont chaque giclée fait disparaître divers objets, le produit miracle est volé par un garnement qui l'utilise pour diverses farces. Arrêter par la police, il utilise le produit sur lui-même et échappe aux forces de l'ordre. Plus proche du livre initial, l'Homme invisible (An invisible Thief) de Fernand Zecca, utilise également ses pouvoirs pour commettre divers petits délits... Dans Der Yogi de l'allemand Paul Wegener, l'acteur-réalisateur se sert de ses pouvoirs à des fins plus nobles : arrêter un autre savant ayant commis des crimes. En 1923, toujours en Allemagne, Fritz Lang tourne la superproduction (en deux époques) Die Niebelungen. Dans la première partie, Siegfried dérobe au gardien du trésor, une cape qui offre l'invisibilité à celui qui s'en revêt...

L'invisibilité semble donc être le suprême pouvoir, comme dans The Unknow Purple de Roland West (1923), où encore un savant, incarné par Henry B.Walthall (le petit colonel de Naissance d'une nation de Griffith) se sert de son invention, un rayon de lumière violette le rendant invisible, pour se venger d'un confrère et de son épouse devenu infidèle qui l'ont fait incarcérer (autre pré-figuration de Hollow Man de Paul Verhoeven). Malgré l'avalanche de films où le thème est effleuré, aucun ne le place vraiment comme centre d'intérêt d'un film, si ce n'est sur un plan strictement comique. Il faudra attendre les années 30 pour que le mythe de l'Homme invisible acquiert une réelle dimension sous l'impulsion des studios Universal.


Il n'y a pas de photo puisqu'on ne peut pas le voir. Et c'est là le paradoxe de sa gloire : être célèbre sans pouvoir se montrer.


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2006)

on parle ici de destin glorieux ; merci de rédiger un truc qui se tienne et pas seulement « Machin, grand réalisateur de _ma main dans ta gueule_ ; né et mort depuis »


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on parle ici de destin glorieux ; merci de rédiger un truc qui se tienne et pas seulement « Machin, grand réalisateur de _ma main dans ta gueule_ ; né et mort depuis »



J'ai complété ma fiche sur l'homme invisible. Ça te va comme ça ?


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2006)

Dans quelques jours, ne ratez pas la biographie complète de Johnny Pournicontre.

Encore une belle réussite celui-là.

Bon week-end.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Ben v'là aut'chose, y font des "bandes annonce", ici, maintenant !


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> ...Johnny Pournicontre.



Encore un sondage ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis que c'est un fake c't'histoire.


Nan, moi j'y crois.

...
En plus j'ai rien trouvé là-dessus sur hoaxbuster, alors...


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

Johnny Pournicontre

Il faut bien le dire, ce thread aurait été incomplet, sans évoquer le destin de gloire de Johnny Pournicontre.

Souvenez-vous. Cétait il y a bien longtemps, dans une petite ferme du centre de la France, très exactement à Brie Zlémoi, que le petit Johnny vit le jour. De mère et de père inconnu (quoique lon soupçonne très fortement Pierre Bonte, qui était venu dans le coin, faire un reportage sur la France profonde, avec la toute jeune débutante Pierrette Bress) il fut très tôt livré à lui-même. Voyant que son destin ne serait pas très glorieux dans son petit village natal, il se décida enfin, prit son courage à deux mains, et fit le grand saut. Il quitta donc Brie Zlémoi pour sinstaller à Brie Zlélui, le village voisin.

On ne peut pas dire que Johnny était un mauvais garçon. Il ne dérangeait pas son petit monde, et ne se prononçait jamais ouvertement dans un conflit. Il était plutôt du genre ça dépend... moi, jdis ça, jdis rien... faut voir... ni pour ni contre... ptêt bien... demande à gégé... moi, cque jen dis.... Par exemple, aussi, aux élections, il glissait toujours dans son enveloppe autant de bulletins quil y avait de candidats. Comme ça, pas de jaloux... On sait jamais, se disait-il. Et le problème, cétait bien ça. Avec lui, on ne savait jamais. Ses collègues de bistrot ne sy trompaient pas non plus. Ils avaient même pris lhabitude de le taquiner de temps à autres Hé, Johnny, ce soir tu mords loreiller ou tu fais des bisous dans le coup ? Ça dépend, faut voir répétait-il inlassablement...

Puis, par la force des choses, vint le moment où il fallut quil se trouvasse (voir Bescherelle Conjugaison page 36 pour plus de détails) une activité professionnelle. Le choix à faire nétait pas évident. Lui qui navait jamais eu lhabitude de trancher dans le vif pour prendre une décision... Il hésita longuement. Son cur balançait dangereusement entre coton tige humain chez Ouate Corporation ou Tête de con chez Durut Industries. Finalement, Durut Industries ayant fini par déposer le bilan, cest tout naturellement vers Ouate Corporation quil se retourna. Ce fut lerreur de sa vie. Le pauvre, mais comment pouvait-il le savoir, il était allergique au cérumen. Lhorrible accident intervint dès le premier test en laboratoire. On lui amena, sur un plateau dargent, une oreille géante remplie bien comme il faut dune graisse jaunâtre. Du beurre ? se risqua-t-il à demander. Cest ça, oui, du beurre... ironisa léquipe de scientifiques. Maintenant tu plonge ta tête de con là-dedans, nous on observe, on sadapte et on domine. Johnny plongea sa tête dans ce quil croyait être du beurre (pourvu qui soit demi-sel, pensa-t-il) et la réaction ne se fit pas attendre. Enfin... pas trop. Ce fut comme si vous vous mettiez à respirez de lammoniaque à plein poumon. Essayez, vous allez voir. Allez-y... jattends... Zêtes encore là ? Cest que vous navez pas bien essayez. Bon, pas grave, continuons. Bah en fait, pas grand chose à dire. Son testicule gauche éclata violemment, arrachant au passage la boucle de sa ceinture. Le tombé de futal fut instantané, et là, un des chercheurs, que lon pensait rempli de bonnes intentions, se précipita sur Johnny tout en retirant sa blouse. Tout le monde pensa quil allait extraire la pauvre victime de cette galère, mais pas du tout. En vous révélant que ce chercheur nétait autre que Sonnyboy, vous devinerez bien ce quil advînt du fondement de notre jojo. Par respect pour la victime, jéviterais les détails. Mais je dois dire quil ny est pas allé de main morte notre sonny (voir fig. 1 et zoom 2). Une forme olympique, si vous aviez vu ça ! Ce soir là, il en avait au moins pour douze. Pas de chance pour Johnny, il était seul !

Enfin bon, voilà. Désormais, quand vous vous ferez une bonne tartine de beurre, vous ne la mangerez plus de la même façon.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Johnny Pournicontre


Impeccable, comme d'hab.
Je me souviendrai de cette tranche de rire en beurrant ma tartine...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

La Mère Denis !!!   Née le 9 novembre 1890, décédée le 17 janvier 1989.

QUELLE GLOIRE !!!!!






Sans elle, nous en serions peut être encore à nous rendre au lavoir......


----------



## krystof (21 Février 2006)

Je rappelle qu'Henry Zoto n'est autre que son fils...


----------



## Dory (21 Février 2006)

Tel père tel fils


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle qu'Henry Zoto n'est autre que son fils...



   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2006)

Vu l'immense succès qu'elle a suscitée ces derniers temps, il était normal de faire plus ample connaissance avec Kate Khy.

Donc Kate, vague héroïne d'un vague roman à l'eau de rose, est une personne bien réelle avec un destin de gloire bien réel, lui aussi.

N'ayant pas un physique "facile", on ne peut pas dire que les premières années de sa vie furent des plus agréables. Aujourd'hui encore, il lui arrive par moment d'avoir à affronter la triste réalité de cette discrimination à l'élégance.

Kate est née dans les années 30 (et oui les gars, ça va faire un peu juste...), dans une petite maison, plantée au milieu d'une prairie. Son père avait pour habitude de passer beaucoup de temps à couper du bois, même en été. La mère, niaise comme c'est pas permis, s'occupait des tâches ménagères et domestiques, bref, rien de plus normal pour une femme. La grande sur et le petit frère passaient leur temps à courir dans les champs, ne trouvant rien de plus malin que de piétiner la faune et la flore qui n'avaient rien demandé d'autre que de s'épanouir en paix.

On aurait pu dire que cela devait se passer ainsi tout au long de leurs vies, mais, hélas, non. Le drame vint frapper à la porte, par un triste matin d'hiver. L'hiver, c'est toujours triste. D'ailleurs, la veille, on avait trouvé, allongée contre le mur d'une des maisons du village, une petite fille, morte de froid, avec une boite d'allumettes vide dans une de ses mains. Quelle conne ! Si la boite avait été pleine, elle aurait pu faire un feu et se réchauffer. Bon, revenons à nos moutons. On frappa donc à la porte, par un triste matin d'hiver. C'est Kate qui ouvrit. Aussitôt, l'inconnu dit : bonjour, je suis le méchant promoteur immobilier, et nous allons raser la colline pour construire des HLM. Vous avez 3 jours pour débarasser les lieux. Puis, il partit. Qui était-ce ? demanda le père. Je sais pas, répondit Kate. Bon, bah j'vais couper du bois... Qui était-ce ? demanda la mère. Je sais toujours pas, répondit Kate. Bon, bah j'vais m'préparer un fix, dit la mère. Et oui... un fix ! Car il faut savoir, que malgré son sourire niais de femme bien sous tout rapport, la mère de Kate ne trouvait, finalement, son bonheur, que dans les paradis artificiels. C'est que c'était pas tous les jours facile avant, même si Jean-Pierre Pernaut proclame le contraire.

Trois jours plus tard, les buldozers envahissaient la prairie. Kate était partie remplir les seaux, à la rivière, en aval de l'usine à déchets toxique, avec son amie Cosette. En revenant, il n'y avait plus rien qu'un immense terrain vague sur lequel les enfants d'origines brésiliennes du village avaient improvisé une petite partie de foute. Qu'est devenu le reste de la famille Khy, mystère. Jacques Pradel cherche encore.

Kate prit donc la route, toute la sainte journée. Elle n'avait pas vu le doute en elle, s'immiscer. Mais qu'importe, elle était décidée, et voulait partir, là-bas, où tout est neuf et tout est sauvage. Un genre de continent libre, sans grillages. Malheureusement, elle n'arriva jamais là-bas, où tout est.... Faut dire qu'il y a bien un truc qu'elle n'avait pas pour elle, en plus de sa laideur, c'est le sens de l'orientation. Comme toutes les femmes en gros (ouai, je sais, j'en profite, c'est votre journée aujourd'hui). Elle erra comme ça, durant de nombreuses années, pour finalement se retrouver dans la citée HLM, construite entre temps sur sa propre petite maison de jadis.

Pour subvenir à ses besoins, elle fut monstre de foire, doublure sans maquillage dans les films d'Ed Wood, et elle m'inspira un vague roman à l'eau de rose qui me permis de devenir millionnaire, et pour lequel elle ne reçu aucun centime. Elle n'a pas de compte bancaire, comment je fais moi ?! Je voulais bien lui donner un chèque emploi service, mais vous avez vu le boxon que c'est ce truc. Finalement j'ai lâché l'affaire. Trop compliqué.

Voilà, vous savez tout de Kate. Allez, je vous laisse, il faut que je m'occupe de récupérer la fortune que va me procurer cette biographie exceptionnelle de vous savez qui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'immense succès qu'elle a suscitée ces derniers temps, il était normal de faire plus ample connaissance avec Kate Khy.
> ...
> Voilà, vous savez tout de Kate. Allez, je vous laisse, il faut que je m'occupe de récupérer la fortune que va me procurer cette biographie exceptionnelle de vous savez qui.



Inutile d'essayer de nous endormir avec ton ron ron, tu as du quitter kate ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'immense succès qu'elle a suscitée ces derniers temps, il était normal de faire plus ample connaissance avec Kate Khy.
> 
> Donc Kate, vague héroïne d'un vague roman à l'eau de rose, est une personne bien réelle avec un destin de gloire bien réel, lui aussi.
> 
> ...


 
Enorme...  

Oui mais alors c'est qui ??


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme...
> 
> Oui mais alors c'est qui ??



C'est la journée de la femme !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, vous savez tout de Kate. Allez, je vous laisse, il faut que je m'occupe de récupérer la fortune que va me procurer cette biographie exceptionnelle de vous savez qui.


Tu sais que c'est de la confiture donnée aux pourceaux tout ça ?

Je ne peux que te redire, une fois encore, mon admiration et mon amitié.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

Raymond PUDUCU. Il eut une enfance très difficile. Car en plus d'avoir un nom qui faisait rire tous ses petits camarades, il avait de sérieux problèmes de transit intestinal qui faisaient que, lorsque l'envie de déféquer le prenait, il avait rarement le temps d'atteindre la fameuse cabane au fond du jardin (immortalisée depuis par Laurent GERRA dans une imitation de Francis Cabrel) ou pire les toilettes de l'école. Il se faisait donc régulièrement dessus et était la risée de ses camarades qui lui chantaient plusieurs fois par jour "Raymond pue du cul, Raymond pue du cul,....".
La suite de ses études ne fut guère brillante (bien qu'après moult efforts il parvint à contrôler enfin son transit intestinal) et il finit ouvrier dans une usine qui fabriquait du papier toilette. Là, il rencontra Eugénie LACROTTE, ouvrière elle aussi. Ils avaient au moins une chose en commun : un nom qui faisait rire tout le monde. Mais à la différence de Raymond, Eugénie n'avait jamais eu de problème de transit intestinal. Ils se marièrent un an plus tard.Las ! Au bout de 3 mois, la belle Eugénie commença à se faire chier et décida peu après de divorcer et d'aller vivre chez ses parents à Montcuq dans le Lot. Le pauvre Raymond était au bord du suicide après que sa chère Eugénie qu'il aimait tant l'eut quitté. Et puis, un jour, il eut un éclair de génie et il inventa le WC chimique transportable. Invention qui lui fut bien évidemment inspirée par ses problèmes intestinaux de jeunesse. Hélas, trois fois hélas : tout à sa joie d'avoir eu une idée aussi lumineuse, il oublia de breveter son invention. Et c'est un autre qui le fit à sa place et fit fortune. Le reste de sa vie ne fut qu'une suite d'échecs et il mourut l'année dernière d'un cancer colo-rectal. Sur sa tombe a été inscrite l'épitaphe suivante : "Ci-gît Raymond Puducu qui a vraiment eu une vie de merde".


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'immense succès qu'elle a suscitée ces derniers temps, il était normal de faire plus ample connaissance avec Kate Khy.
> 
> Donc Kate, vague héroïne d'un vague roman à l'eau de rose, est une personne bien réelle avec un destin de gloire bien réel, lui aussi.
> 
> ...




Mais où vas tu chercher tout ça ? Enfin j'ai une petite idée, mais je la garde pour moi   

En tout cas ton style s'amèliore de fil en fil, bientôt tu pourras te comparer à moi, bravo champion


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Mars 2006)

Il était une fois un homme, je devrais dire un jeune homme, qui se perdait dans son existence. Le destin lui avait joué un sale tour.
Doté d'une capacité extraordinnaire à maitriser l'outil informatique, notament les logiciels Adobe et tout ce qui concerne le PAO, DAO, cet homme était enfermé dans un dogme, une bulle dont il ne pouvait s'échapper. Une sorte de Le prisonnier  N°6.
Lui qui pourtant avait fait preuve de son talent dans bien d'autre domaines était donc coincé dans un annuaire.
La société qui l'employait ne voulait en aucun cas le laisser partir, menaces, lettres d'injures, augmentation, tout était réglé pour que l'animal reste en cage.
L'homme, qui ne révait que de travailler dans les plus grands magazines, The Rolling Stones, Studio, Première, Voici, décida un jour de creuser un tunnel pour s'échapper de sa prison dorée.
Il commença, avec un trombonne à creuser derriere l'unité centrale de son G5. Puis au bout de quelques mois, il entrevit une faible lueur au bout du dit tunnel, il se décida de le terminer le jour même d'autant qu'il ne lui restait que deux trombonnes.
Arrivé au bout de son tunnel il se trouva nez à nez avec le visage de son PDG qui lui parlait, parlait, en s'évertuant  de l'appeler "Lou". 
L'homme ne compris pas tout de suite, puis grace à son ami cinéphile, il se souvint d'un film dans lequel il était question de rentrer dans la peau de John Mallovich.
Ni une ni deux, il avait fait le rapprochement, il était dans la peau de son patron "Lou". Ce qui s'en suivi fut inévitable, il rendit visite à son maquettiste qui n'était autre que lui même et lui ordonna de quitter la société sur le champ.
L'homme ne compris pas pourquoi lui même voulait se mettre à la porte, ce n'est qu'en reprenant sa place dans son cerveau, après avoir fait sens inverse dans le tunnel, qu'il comprit le bienfait de la chose, l'homme avait été généreux avec lui-même.
Il franchit donc le couloir qui le séparait de la sortie, puis fut héler par son patron :"Où vas tu l'homme ?", celui ci lui glissa sous les yeux éberlués de son Lou de patron, sa lettre de licenciement, tourna les talons, descendit par les escaliers (l'ascenceur étatit en panne) et une fois dehors se mit à rugir de joie en regardant le soleil...et les mouettes.
Il advint ce qu'il devait advenir, les propositions fusèrent de tous cotés, et obtint finalement une place à mi-temps chez Charlie Hebdo, ainsi qu'une autre dans The Rolling Stones Magazine. 
L'homme était heureux....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui, je vais vous compter la véritable histoire de Jacob Delafont.
Le petit Jacob naquit chez ses parents.
Sa maman, assise au dessus des toiletes à la turque pensait être constipée et c'est au milieu des gazs odorants que JAcob découvrit la vie et manqua, par la même occasion de se noyer.
Signe du destin? Vie pré-écrite? Le petit Jacob, tombé dans les toilettes la tête la première à la naissance vit sa vie entière guidée par ce signal. La salle de bain serait son domaine, la révolution des toilettes à al turque guettait le monde.
Jacob tenta de nombreuses expériences et inventa très vite la lunette de toilette. Invention parfaitement inutile puisque poser une lunette de toilettes sur des toilettes à la turque ne change rien au confort de la chose.
La puberté faisant son affaire, Jacob ne s'intéressait que très peu à ses camarades de sexe féminin et encore moins à leur anatomie, excepté à leur anus, source de joie et de bonheur pour le jeune Jacob. Je vois déjà l'oeil goguenard du lecteur de ce récit. Eh bien non, le jeune Jacob n'était point sodomite, mais il mettait en oeuvre sa devise de l'époque: "défécation bien menée vaut mieux que coït banal".

Ce fut un peu plus tard, alors qu'un problème intestinal lui taraudait les boyaux que Jacob eut la révélation en sentant ses sphincters lacher sur le fauteuil Louis XV de sa maman.

"Mon Dieu!" se dit-il en entendant chanter les anges. "Que c'est agréable de déféquer assis"

Mu par une énergie débordante, il découpa le malheureux fauteuil et le posa au dessus des toilettes à la turque. Une première étape était franchie.

L'appareil fut perfectionné et devint ce que l'on en sait grace à une rencontre fortuite lors d'un voyage à Limoges.
Jacob réalisa qu'il était beuacoup plus facile de nettoyer les mouchetis d'explosion anale sur de la faïence que sur du velours Louis XV. Il conçut donc la fameuse cuvette et eu l'idée géniale d'y adjoindre la lunette inventée quelques années plus tôt.

Jacob allait changer la fesse du monde avec cette révolution.


Il mourrut heureux et il demanda à ce que cette maxime soit gravée sur sa tombe:

"Je fais donc j'essuie"


----------



## al02 (9 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> "Je fais donc j'essuie"



L'infirmière dit : "*je panse, donc j'essuie !* "

Elle peut dire aussi : "Poussez, poussez l'escarre, Paulette ! "

_(Elle travaille en gériatrie et sa collègue s'appelle Paulette.)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, je vais vous compter la véritable histoire de Jacob Delafont.
> Le petit Jacob naquit chez ses parents.
> Sa maman, assise au dessus des toiletes à la turque pensait être constipée et c'est au milieu des gazs odorants que JAcob découvrit la vie et manqua, par la même occasion de se noyer.
> Signe du destin? Vie pré-écrite? Le petit Jacob, tombé dans les toilettes la tête la première à la naissance vit sa vie entière guidée par ce signal. La salle de bain serait son domaine, la révolution des toilettes à al turque guettait le monde.
> ...




Il a peut-être connu Raymond PUDUCU.


----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

*Le vrai destin de....
*

Nous avons toujours aimé les adorables personnages de Disney. Pendant des années et encore maintenant, ils nous ont fait pleurer, rire, espérer, et servi de modèles. 
Récemment, Disney a accepté de divulguer la vérité : les personnages n'ont pas tous été ces modèles de bonheur parfait et de joie perpétuelle. Voici, pour la première fois, les destins *REELS* des personnages de chez Disney :


-*MICKEY* : mort de maladie vénérienne au contact des prostituées, après avoir attendu pendant 50 ans que Minnie lui dise "oui".
-*MINNIE *: cf Mickey
-*DINGO* : assassiné pendant son deuxième mandat de Président des Etats-Unis.
-*PLUTO* : attrapé par la brigade canine ; jamais réclamé, il a été euthanasié.
-*PAT HIBULAIRE* : liquidé par la mafia russe.
-*DONALD* : servi laqué dans un restaurant chinois d'Hollywood.
-*DAISY* : cueillie par une balle perdue lors d'une fusillade.
-*GONTRAN BONHEUR *: a eu la chance de pouvoir attraper à temps le Boeing 800 de la TWA en 1996.
-*ONCLE PICSOU*: mort dans la plus noire misère après avoir subi le plus gros redressement de toute l'histoire du fisc américain, suivi du crash de ses investissements dansla nouvelle économie .
-*FLAIRSOU* : mort étouffé dans la piscine de pièces de Picsou qu'il avait rachetée.
-*RIRI, FIFI & LOULOU* : inculpés dans une affaire de pornographie pédophile en Belgique.
-*BLANCHE NEIGE *: s'est à nouveau faite avoir au vieux truc de la pomme empoisonnée (aux OGM cette fois).
-*LE PRINCE CHARMANT :* a fini la tête au bout d'une pique lors de la révolution.
-*ATCHOUM *: mort de pneumonie.
-*GRINCHEUX* : mort sur la chaise électrique pour avoir abattu quinze personnes dans un MacDo.
-*JOYEUX* : tué par un déséquilibré dans un MacDo.
-*DORMEUR *: ne s'est jamais réveillé.
-*SIMPLET *: a confondu pistolet et sucette.
-*MARY POPPINS :* abattue par un F16 dans l'espace aérien irakien.
-*WINNIE l'OURSON *: mort de crise cardiaque ; a pulvérisé tous les records mondiaux de taux de cholestérol.
-*ALICE (*du Pays des Merveilles) : a passé presque toute sa vie dans un asile psychiatrique.
-*LE LAPIN PRESSE* : pressé, n'a pas fait attention au collet.
-*LA REINE DE COEUR* : guillotinée lors de la révolution.
-*LE CHAPELIER FOU *: mort d'un empoisonnement au mercure.
-*LE LIEVRE* : noyé dans sa théière.
-*LA BELLE AU BOIS DORMANT *: réveillée en 1986, est morte du sida que le Prince Charmant lui avait refilé.
-*LE PRINCE CHARMANT* : A confondu dragon et char d'assaut.
-*CENDRILLON *: assassinée par sa mâratre et ses demi-soeurs dans un accès de jalousie.
-*LE PRINCE* : mort en exil après un coup d'Etat communiste.
-*PINOCCHIO *: devenu une armoire normande de valeur.
-*GEPETO *: mort du tétanos après s'être mis une écharde dans le doigt.
-*JIMINY CRICKET *: mort dans un impact à grande vitesse contre une vitre.
-*FIGARO *: tombé dans le bocal du poisson.
-*DUMBO *: a percuté un Boeing 747 en plein vol.
-*PETER PAN *: prostitué au bois de Boulogne, mort d'une overdose.
-*CLOCHETTE *: a succombé aux avances trop pressées d'une luciole mâle.
-*CROCHET* : attrapé par le crocodile.
-*LE CROCODILE TIC-TAC *: pulvérisé par la police lors de Vigipirate à cause de son bruit.
-*MOUSSE* : heureux propriétaire d'un bordel à Porto Rico.
-*BAMBI* : abattu par un membre de la National Rifle Association armé d'un AK-47 ; le corps n'a jamais été retrouvé.
-*PANPAN *: engagé dans le déminage à Sarajevo, a fait 'pan' une fois de trop.
-*BERNARD & BIANCA *: disparus en 1996 lors d'une mission en Belgique.
-*EVINRUDE* : bêtement gobée par un brochet.
-*SOS SOCIETE* : récupérée par l'Eglise de Scientologie.
-*BALOO* : sert de descente de lit dans un hôtel de luxe de New Delhi.
-*MOWGLI* : victime de Riri, Fifi et Loulou.
-BAGHEERA : avait élu domicile à Bhopal.
-*LA BELLE & LE CLOCHARD *: vendus à un restaurant coréen ; servis ensemble lors d'une réception.
-*LES 101 DALMATIENS *: 53 écrasés par des véhicules divers, 5 empoisonnés par de la mort-au-rats, 3 euthanasiés pour agressivité, 6 euthanasiés à la SPA faute de nouveau maître, 3 abattus dans des accidents de chasse, 2 déchiquetés par le sanglier chassé, 12 partis paisiblement de leur belle mort, 10 de maladie, 6 tués dans des combats de chien, 1 tué par un chat.
-*CRUELLA* : repentie, travaillait pour la SPA ; euthanasiait les chiens et s'est piquée avec son aiguille.
-*ELLIOT LE DRAGON* : évoluait trop près de Washington le 11 septembre ; probablement abattu en vol.
-*TRON* : victime d'un écran bleu de Windows.
- *JESSICA RABBIT* : choriste des Guns & Roses après avoir arrêté les fims pornos ; aurait été victime d'un snuff movie.
-*ALADIN *: attrapé à voler une fois de trop, mort lors de l'ablation de son pouce.
-*LE GENIE *: suicidé après avoir constaté que même ses pouvoirs ne pouvaient plus éponger les pertes de la nouvelle économie.
-*LE ROI LION* : fierté du zoo de Plouc-sur-Somme.
-*POCAHONTAS* : Morte de pneumonie à Londres avant 30 ans.
-*LA BÊTE *: Déprimé et suicidé à cause de problèmes identitaires.
-*LA BELLE* : Recluse dans un monastère tibétain, ne supporte plus le moindre poil.
-*ROX *: Attrapé par un piège à loup.
-*ROUKI* : Enragé, à dû être piqué.
-*LA PETITE SIRENE* : Suicidée en se noyant (Relisez Andersen).
-*ESMERALD*A : Pendue pour sorcellerie.
-*LE BOSSU *: Bourré, a fait une chute de 70 mètres.

*Et Amélie Poulain?*
-Retirée à Morteau après s'être prise pour la descendante de Jésus, elle finira ses jours à Sainte Croix sur Mer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

Oh ; ça c'est de la remontée de thread qui fait plaisir à tonton Patoch'  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui chers petits amis, je vais vous comter la belle histoire de Marie Kouchtoalah, scientifique éminament cméconnue pour ses recherches sur les ressorts de matelas.

Marie, fille de Aimé Kouchtoalah et de Desdémone Foumoalah, tous deux importateurs en tissus indiens, avait, comme son non le laisse voir, des origines tibétaines.
Origines qui firent beaucoup dans son chemin de vie.
La petite Marie, dont je parle pour que dans dix mille ans de ça, on se retrouve à l'abris sous des milliers de roses, ne semblait pas briller par une intelligence exceptionnelle à l'école. En effet, la petite Kouchtoalah passait le plus clair de son temps à s'endormir en cours, ce qui, il faut bien l'avouer faisait un peu désordre en classe.
Elle avait gardé cette habitude depuis la maternelle où la sieste était obligatoire. Elle gardait d'ailleurs un souvenir ému de sa première sieste à l'école qui avait été précédée d'un dialogue mémorable avec son institutrice:
- Maitresse, j'arrive pas à à dormir sur le lit
- C'est pas grave, Marie, couche toi là, lui dit l'institutrice en lui désignant un tas de coussin.
C'est là que son destin fût gravé dans la pierre. Marie deviendrait chercheuse en matelas, afin d'améliorer les nuits de ses congénères.

A l'adolescence, Marie découvrit les joies de la vie dans une écurie avec un jeune amant aussi inexpérimenté que pressé. Comme la paille lui rentrait, dans les fesses, Marie, s'en plaint à son partenaire qui lui dit en lui désignant sa veste:
- C'est pas grave Marie, couche toi là.

Pour elle, ce fût un signe de la vie.
Elle passa les 19 années suivantes à concevoir un matelas révolutionnnaire qu'elle n'eut de cesse d'améliorer au fur et à mesure des années.
Mais comme un matelas ne s'essaye pas eul, Marie eut recours à de nombreux partenaires.

La première version de son matelas ne fut pas très concluante puisqu'un ressort perça le tissu et vint meurtrir les chairs de la pauvre Marie.
Son ami, attentionné lui désigna l'autre côté du matelas:
-C'est pas grave Marie, couche toi là, dit il avec bonté alors qu'il la lutinait de plus belle.

Ce n'est qu'au bout de ces 19 années, qu'elle atteint la perfection avec son matelas à triple ressort inversé, invention qu'elle testa à de nombreuses reprises avant de déposer le brevet.
Grand mal lui en fit quand elle découvrit que l'un de ses partenaires avait déposé le modèle avant elle. 
Jacob Dinlaupileau, un homme sans foi ni loi, avait usurpé l'invention de la pauvrette.

Elle s'en fut se plaindre à celui qu'elle avait tant aimé. Il refusa de se laisser attendrir. Marie proposa donc ses charmes en échange du brevet tout en versant de chaudes larmes.
-C'est pas grave Marie, couche-toi là, lui dit le jeune homme en lui désignant le canapé en cuir de son bureau.

Mais, son forfait accompli, le vilain refusa de restituer le brevet à Marie qui de dépression en dépression finit par se suicider.
Peu avant de mourir, elle reconnut le croque mort qui venait présenter des modèles de cercueil à sa famille.
Tous étaient bien trop chers pour une famille qui avait investi toutes ses économie dans l'invention de Marie et s'était fait spollier.
Le père, bien triste dit alors à Marie en désignant un cercueil en pin de la plus mauvaise facture:

C'est pas grave Marie, couche toi là...


----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

Aucun recours contre Jacob Delunpilau? 

Pauvre fille qui doit retourner à sa paille...  

Fab


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> -*PLUTO* : attrapé par la brigade canine ; jamais réclamé, il a été euthanasié.
> (...)
> -*DONALD* : servi laqué dans un restaurant chinois d'Hollywood.
> (...)
> ...



Du bon Dory, du très très bon  :love:  

N'empêche ça m'a tiré une larme, tout ça, savoir comment ont terminé les héros qui ont bercé mes premiers rêves, quand je lisais le Journal de Mickey dans mon bain (juste avant l'âge où les garçons ne veulent plus se laver...) le mardi soir, de la première jusqu'à la dernière page et jusqu'à ce que l'eau du bain soit froide. 

Leçon sur la vanité de toutes choses : la plupart ont fini tragiquement, la presse n'en a même pas fait écho, malgré l'étincelle éphémère d'une notoriété de paillettes et de vent, la fortune immense et volatile, les admirateurs sans mémoire et les humains sans humanisme. Dommage. Mary Poppins (qui parlait aux animaux bien avant Boris Cyrulnik) tenait une place particulière dans mon petit panthéon personnel, Bernard et Bianca furent longtemps mon modèle de couple, Pluto et Donald m'agaçaient mais méritaient sans doute mieux...  

Tiens au fait que sont devenus Loana, Lord Sinclair, Magali, Robert Hue et Frédéric François ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

C'est dans un sursaut d'incompréhension fébrile sur le monde que naquit dieu dans la tête des gens. Il passa son enfance à changer de formes, se démultipliant au gré des fantasmes, il aurait été adoré en déesse de fécondité, en astre solaire ... prenant la forme la plus adaptée selon les époques, aujourd'hui vous le reconnaitrez à la boîte lumineuse et bruyante qui trône dans la majorité des salons. 
On lui a imputé la naissance du monde, qui selon les trois biographies de dieu les plus connues à ce jour, n'a pas la même saveur. Selon toujours ces biographes, Dieu recommanderait de manger casher les pieds de porcs, sauf les vendredis et samedis, jour de beuverie mondiale. 
Certains disent l'avoir rencontré, d'autre qu'il aurait couché avec sa propre mère qui est resté vierge car comme dit le dicton : "toutes les femmes sont des ******* sauf ma mère". Cet homme ayant découvert la sexualité à l'âge de 33 ans se serait laissé cloué par dépit sur une croix. 
Certains l'ont traité d'imposteur et se sont proposés pour le remplacer, d'autres ont souhaités sa mort, d'autres encore ont massacrés en son nom. Ce qui me fait dire que si Dieu est mort, il a dut finir par brûler sa tombe à force de se retourner, d'où peut être  l'origine des feux folets. 
Il est connut pour sa timidité maladive. Pas d'apparition en public, il daigne seulement parler de temps en temps dans des grottes, où traîne de pauvres filles telle Bernadette Soubirou qui mourut en d'atroces souffrances psychique. On comprends mieux ainsi pourquoi il ne montre pas le bout de son nez.
On a construit des cathédrales en som mais il n'est jamais venu aux inaugurations. Ce qui a rendu aigri les batisseurs et leurs mécènes, obligés de brûler vives des femmes rousses qui cherchait le prince charmant en embrassant des crapauds.
Mais il ne serait pas juste d'oublier qu'il a aussi inspiré ses fils et filles, tels l'abbé Pierre, Georges W Bush ou Soeur Marie Thérèse des Batignolles. Ses messages étant obscures, les interprétations les plus diverses ont vues le jour. 

Il est aujourd'hui activement recherché pour pagaille foutue en son nom au moyen orient. Tâche ardue pour les enquêteurs car bon nombre d'entre nous ne l'on pas vu et ceux qui peuvent témoigner n'existent plus. Il semblerait qu'il est déserté ce monde ...

Si vous le trouvez, ne le dîtes à personne, gardez le pour vous et n'imaginez pas que vous allez changer le monde en pondant un livre, d'autres l'ont fait en des temps anciens sans avoir eut le temps d'établir un glossaire, ce qui eut la facheuse conséquence de nous foutre dans la merde.


----------



## quetzalk (5 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Jacob réalisa qu'il était beaucoup plus facile de nettoyer les mouchetis d'explosion anale sur de la faïence que sur du velours Louis XV.



C'est comment déjà qu'on fait pour proposer une citation du jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

*Jean-Fran&#231;ois Bertillon*, inventeur et &#233;crivain fran&#231;ais (Paris, 28 avril 1935 - Nouakchott, 15 octobre 2007). On lui doit notamment l'invention du cyclotron &#224; spirale gazeuse, du colonom&#232;tre sypho&#239;de p&#233;riph&#233;ral et du couteau &#224; beurre. Membre de l'Acad&#233;mie des Sciences depuis 1972, il re&#231;oit le Grand Prix de l'Acad&#233;mie fran&#231;aise en 1983 pour son unique roman, _Le Petit p&#233;dalo bleu_. Passionn&#233; d'aviation, il meurt aux commandes de son Cesna 172 lors d'un survol de la c&#244;te mauritanienne. D'apr&#232;s l'enregistrement de la bo&#238;te noire de l'appareil, ses derniers mots auraient &#233;t&#233; : &#171; Ah non, c'est pas ce bouton. &#187;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

hmmmmm... Une remontée de fil qui donne envie.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> hmmmmm... Une remontée de fil qui donne envie.... :love:


C'est surtout que je voulais rendre un modeste hommage à ce pauvre Bertillon dont certains événements récents m'ont donné à penser qu'il était déjà tombé dans l'oubli.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est surtout que je voulais rendre un modeste hommage &#224; ce pauvre Bertillon dont certains &#233;v&#233;nements r&#233;cents m'ont donn&#233; &#224; penser qu'il &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; tomb&#233; dans l'oubli.



J'abonde dans ton sens quand je pense en fr&#233;missant d'effroi au nombre de gens de m&#233;rite et de qualit&#233; retomb&#233;s dans l'anonymat le plus crasseux du fait de l'insupportable vanit&#233; de notre &#233;poque...  

Je vais tant&#244;t travailler &#224; un pan&#233;gyrique de Ibrahim Ben Salah Foumahl... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'abonde dans ton sens quand je pense en fr&#233;missant d'effroi au nombre de gens de m&#233;rite et de qualit&#233; retomb&#233;s dans l'anonymat le plus crasseux du fait de l'insupportable vanit&#233; de notre &#233;poque...


Jean-Paul Pr&#233;veau, Philippe Far&#233;, Christian Desporte, Fabienne Aymar&#8230; Et combien d'autres ?!


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Jean-François Bertillon*, inventeur et écrivain français (Paris, 28 avril 1935 - Nouakchott, 15 octobre 2007). On lui doit notamment l'invention du cyclotron à spirale gazeuse, du colonomètre syphoïde périphéral et du couteau à beurre. Membre de l'Académie des Sciences depuis 1972, il reçoit le Grand Prix de l'Académie française en 1983 pour son unique roman, _Le Petit pédalo bleu_. Passionné d'aviation, il meurt aux commandes de son Cesna 172 lors d'un survol de la côte mauritanienne. D'après l'enregistrement de la boîte noire de l'appareil, ses derniers mots auraient été : « Ah non, c'est pas ce bouton. »



Mauvaise pioche Doc 
Bertillon était déjà célèbre bien avant d'être né puisque le sieur Bertillon, Alphonse de son prénom, a inventé les empreintes digitales, plus exactement leur utilisation pour la reconnaissance des individus dès 1894.

Quant à son descendant jean-François, il a écrit peu avant "le petit pédalo bleu" un roman jamais paru (soit-disant pour cause de titre trop compliqué au dire des éditeurs contactés) : "Rencontre fortuite entre le cassoulet de l'Ariège et les dattes de l'Adrar sur une nappe de restaurant de Nouakchott". Je m'en souviens bien puisque je fréquentais à l'époque le même restaurant de Nouakchott, où le cassoulet ariégeois était absolument parfait. Je te remercie de m'avoir rappelé ce vieux souvenir de mes premiers jours passés à Nouakchott où je ne m'attendais certes pas à débuter ma découverte de la cuisine africaine par le cassoulet.

PS. Contrairement à Doc, je ne raconte pas que des billevesées et le cassoulet est tout aussi vrai que l'Alphonse Bertillon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

Putain!!!! T'arrives encore à trouver des cailloux toi ?... Y reste plus que de la farine coupée avec un tas de merdes...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Mauvaise pioche Doc
> Bertillon était déjà célèbre bien avant d'être né puisque le sieur Bertillon, Alphonse de son prénom, a inventé les empreintes digitales, plus exactement leur utilisation pour la reconnaissance des individus dès 1894.
> 
> Quant à son descendant jean-François, il a écrit peu avant "le petit pédalo bleu" un roman jamais paru (soit-disant pour cause de titre trop compliqué au dire des éditeurs contactés) : "Rencontre fortuite entre le cassoulet de l'Ariège et les dattes de l'Adrar sur une nappe de restaurant de Nouakchott". Je m'en souviens bien puisque je fréquentais à l'époque le même restaurant de Nouakchott, où le cassoulet ariégeois était absolument parfait. Je te remercie de m'avoir rappelé ce vieux souvenir de mes premiers jours passés à Nouakchott où je ne m'attendais certes pas à débuter ma découverte de la cuisine africaine par le cassoulet.
> ...


Je ne t'en veux pas de l'impudeur de ta confidence, ni de l'incroyable prétention de ta correction. Tu as bien fait Luc. Tous les témoignages sont les bienvenus qui rendront hommage à la mémoire de ce cher vieux Bertillon.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'abonde dans ton sens quand je pense en frémissant d'effroi au nombre de gens de mérite et de qualité retombés dans l'anonymat le plus crasseux du fait de l'insupportable vanité de notre époque...


Oui je sais ce que c'est j'ai connu ça aussi, heureusement qu'il me restait quelques uns comme Doc et Tibo et Alèm pour s'en souvenir


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

*Germaine Troizadeu*, philosophe et &#233;crivain fran&#231;ais (Paris, 23 f&#233;vrier 1928 - Marseille, 16 octobre 2007). Profond&#233;ment marqu&#233;e par les crimes du nazisme, Germaine Troizadeu jette d&#232;s le d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 1950 les bases d'une philosophie pacifiste bas&#233;e sur l'altruisme et la fraternit&#233; dont le principe est expos&#233; dans ses deux principaux ouvrages : _La Guerre c'est mal_ et _Pan ! Pan !Ouille !_ La d&#233;rive stalinienne de l'U.R.S.S. lui inspirera _Contre la dictature sovi&#233;tique et le culte de la personnalit&#233;_, violente pamphlet contre la dictature sovi&#233;tique et le culte de la personnalit&#233;. Philosophe discr&#232;te, jug&#233;e peu cr&#233;dible par ses pairs, elle publie son dernier livre en 1993, _Qui &#231;a ?_, dans lequel elle &#233;voque avec lucidit&#233; et courage la maladie d'Alzheimer qui la ronge. Peu apr&#232;s l'annonce de son d&#233;c&#232;s, le ministre de la Culture lui a d'ailleurs rendu un hommage empreint d'humour et de tendresse en d&#233;clarant : &#171; Germaine qui ? Connais pas. &#187;


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2007)

N&#233; en 1921 &#224; Skonlat les Bihin, Justin Peunase devait marquer son &#233;poque par son g&#233;nie d'inventeur. D&#232;s 1938, ag&#233; alors de 17 ans, il emporte le grand concours cantonal d'invention gr&#226;ce &#224; sa c&#233;l&#232;bre repiqueuse semi-automatique &#224; poireaux, dont, malheureusement, l'industrialisation devait &#234;tre remise en question par la d&#233;claration de guerre, en septembre de l'ann&#233;e suivante.

Dans la sombre p&#233;riode qui a suivi, il devait mettre son g&#233;nie inventif au service de la r&#233;sistance. Ses cr&#233;ations magnifiques, telles que la mitraillette &#224; petits poids, le lance roquet, ou la bombe &#224; cassoulet*, n'ont malheureusement pas connu la concr&#233;tisation, du fait des restrictions alimentaires impos&#233;es par l'occupant, et la rar&#233;faction de ces hargneux petits chiens bien de chez nous, que leurs ma&#238;tres ne pouvaient plus nourrir.

Il entreprit ensuite une guerre &#233;conomique contre l'occupant, en tentant de le ruiner en "delikatessen". Malheureusement, il fut pay&#233; en argent fran&#231;ais (ces pi&#232;ces et billets frapp&#233;s de la francisque et de la glorieuse devise "Travail, Famille, Patrie"), et le Reich Mark n'eut pas &#224; souffrir de son audacieuse tentative. Par contre, &#224; la lib&#233;ration, les patriotes, reconnaissant de son action, lui offrirent gracieusement toute une s&#233;rie de tatouages comm&#233;moratifs, qu'il devait fi&#232;rement arborer jusqu'&#224; son d&#233;c&#232;s, la semaine pass&#233;e. Une croix gamm&#233;e pour chaque mois o&#249; il avait men&#233; sa guerre &#233;conomique contre l'occupant.

Fin 1945, sa sant&#233; souffrant du climat peu favorable du canton de Skonlat les Bihin, il devait &#233;migrer en Am&#233;rique du sud, o&#249; il allait retrouver nombre des victimes de sa guerre &#233;conomique. Magnanime, il devait leur pardonner, et cr&#233;a avec quelques uns d'entre eux, une association de protection quasi b&#233;n&#233;vole des petits commer&#231;ants des quartiers p&#233;riph&#233;riques de Guayaquil, importante ville portuaire de la r&#233;publique d'&#201;quateur, dont il appr&#233;ciait le climat, plus favorable &#224; son &#233;tat de sant&#233; chancelant.

D'association, son entreprise se transforma rapidement en multinationale, aux succursales implant&#233;es &#224; la p&#233;riph&#233;rie des principales villes d'Am&#233;rique du sud et centrale. Toutefois, il ne parvint pas &#224; l'implanter en Am&#233;rique du nord, o&#249; ses concurrents italo-am&#233;ricains tenaient le haut du pav&#233;.

Reconnaissante de son initiative pour l'&#233;conomie du pays, la R&#233;publique Equatorienne devait en 1963, lui offrir de s&#233;journer sans limite de temps dans une luxueuse r&#233;sidence de Guayaquil, o&#249; il devait r&#233;sider jusqu'&#224; son d&#233;c&#232;s, la semaine pass&#233;e. Il a d'ailleurs l&#233;gu&#233; au mus&#233;e du Louvre un croquis de sa main du luxueux appartement qui lui avait &#233;t&#233; attribu&#233; (que le mus&#233;e n'expose pas, on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs :mouais :






(*) dont on soup&#231;onne certains milieux insulaires d'avoir r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; les plans ...


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2007)

Compte tenu de l'actualit&#233; locale (festival jazz&#232;bre), je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de vous parler d'un certain nombre de c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;s caract&#233;ris&#233;es par leur incognito prot&#233;g&#233;e dans des coins recul&#233;s du massif central et des Corbi&#232;res. Mais, la fain&#233;antise m'ayant toujours accompagn&#233; m&#234;me dans les moments les plus difficiles, plut&#244;t, pour l'instant, que de pondre ma prose, je me permets de vous signaler le richissime site sur le philosophe de Lairi&#232;re : [URL="http://botul.free.fr]Jean-Baptiste Botul[/URL] 

Afin d'aiguillonner en vous la curiosit&#233; qui, en tant que piliers du bar MacG&#233; vous caract&#233;rise par &#233;vidence, je me contente de citer :

- d'une part, la pr&#233;sentation clef de JBB par la soci&#233;t&#233; des amis de JBB :

_Jean-Baptiste Botul est un philosophe de tradition orale dont on ne conna&#238;t ni la vie ni l'&#339;uvre._

- d'autre part, un &#233;l&#233;ment fondateur de la probl&#233;matique botulienne :

_"L'enclume n'est l'avenir de rien"

Le premier acte de la philosophie est l'&#233;tonnement. Donc "Tiens une enclume !" est l'expression totale parfaite et facilement m&#233;morisable de ce que les commentateurs de l'&#201;cole de Birmingham appellent la "Botul Attitude"._

Je vous invite donc &#224; plonger dans les arcanes de la pens&#233;e botulienne qui s'est int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; tout de rien et &#224; rien du tout. Tant qu'&#224; plonger, si vous h&#233;sitez sur o&#249; et quand, autant s'int&#233;resser &#224; Kant par exemple sur lequel les r&#233;v&#233;lations de Botul apportent un &#233;clairage &#224; c&#244;t&#233; duquel la lampe &#224; vapeur de sodium regagne son &#233;vidence de billeves&#233;e color&#233;e. L'exergue du grand oeuvre de Botul sur la vie sexuelle de Kant :

_Kant semble avoir v&#233;cu dans la chastet&#233; la plus compl&#232;te. On ne lui conna&#238;t ni &#233;pouse ni ma&#238;tresse. C'est du moins ce que pr&#233;tendent ses biographes. Jean-Baptiste Botul (1896-1947) s'est pench&#233; sur ce d&#233;licat probl&#232;me &#224; l'occasion de conf&#233;rences prononc&#233;es en mai 1946 au Paraguay. Il y expose pour la premi&#232;re fois la th&#232;se selon laquelle "les philosophes ont invent&#233; un moyen extraordinaire de se reproduire: ils ne p&#233;n&#232;trent pas, ils se retirent. Ce retrait porte un nom: la m&#233;lancolie._

PS Certains s'interrogeront sur les liens &#233;ventuels avec une attitude qui pour &#234;te plus r&#233;cente, rel&#232;ve cependant d'une m&#234;me prise en biais de la vie : la "Popol attitude". Je me contenterai pour d&#233;mentir toute parent&#233; de fond au-del&#224; de la fortuite apparence et d&#233;montrer mon dit, je me contenterai, disais-je, de pr&#233;ciser qu'en aucun cas Lairi&#232;re n'est en Belgique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2007)

Chose promise, chose due...


*Ibrahim Ben Salah Fouhmal* naquit en l'an 0 aux alentours de lui même, en une région reculée du moyen orient dont aucun érudit ne s'avancerait à affirmer le nom exact de peur d'encourir les foudres de ses pairs, assez tatillons sur la justesse et la précision concernant l'appellation de micro-régions dont les habitants avaient déjà une saine tendance à se tamponner à une époque toute aussi reculée que la région dont je vous parle...

Très tôt, le jeune Ibrahim dont l'esprit était fort chamboulé par la consommation quasi exclusive de pain à la farine contaminée par l'ergot du seigle (Un nutriment naturel fort riche en acide diéthylamide lysergique) et par le port d'un ancêtre improbable de la djallaba, confectionné dans un chanvre biologique mûri au soleil, se targua d'avoir des visions et d'entendre force voix qu'il ne pouvait qualifier autrement que de divines, malgré le fait que tout cela se déroulait tout de même un bon paquet de siècles avant DocEvil le très haut...

Son père, l'avisé Monsieur Salah, tentât tant bien que mal de le ramener à une saine conception de la réalité à grand renfort de giffles et d'invectives du genre "Au lieu de raconter des conneries tu ferais mieux de penser à avoir fissa ton céhâpèh histoire de me donner un coup de main au magasin! Imbécile!"
Là où le bât blessât, c'est que Madame Fouhmal, née Wafa Mouhalah, vouait une véritable adoration à son fils unique - seul rescapé de l'implacable sélection naturelle qui freinait la démographie (en cette époque que je me permet à nouveau de rappeler reculée), fruit blet de ses entrailles usées par des grossesses à répétition et se concluant inexorablement de manière tragique - et qu'elle était encline à lui passer toutes ses lubies, fussent-elles les plus incensées... Je ne vais pas vous faire un chapitre sur les mères méditerranéennes ; j'ai moi-même peur de sombrer dans des clichés d'une affligeante banalité...
Toujours est-il qu'elle le confortât, voire même l'installât durablement dans ses délires psychédéliques : "Tu sais mon fils, tu es beau, tu es un poète, ton père n'est qu'un rustre qui veut brider ta créativité et ta sensibilité à fleur de peau.... Bla bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla... Oui Maman, une minute, je parle avec le petit... Oui, je te rappelle, promis... bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla bla bla bla bla bla bla blablabla bla blabla... donc va où le vent te porte, éclat de ma vie, espoir de mes vieux jours."

Et c'est ce qu'il fît...



*Bon ; il se fait faim... Je vous raconterai la suite un autre jour...*  


TO BE CONTINUED... (En plus, c'est moins chiant comme ça qu'un gros pavé à la Rezba)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Bon ; il se fait faim... Je vous raconterai la suite un autre jour...*


C'est ce qui s'appelle un début prometteur.


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Octobre 2007)

C'est le couteau &#224; beurre qui ne passe pas. Non, on ne peut pas mourir le 15 octobre dernier et avoir, en plus, invent&#233; cet objet si inutile, si "old fashioned"  :love: 

Que dieu (dieu de l'inutilit&#233; et du raffinement - &#231;a va ensemble) ait son &#226;me.

---

Su r&#233;cemment: l'arri&#232;re grand... barattait fort &#224; Saint-Thomas de Joliette, pour nourrir ses 12 gosses. &#201;tonnant: depuis toujours, la margarine, m&#234;me la meilleure, ne passe pas le pas de la porte.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

*Anne Onime*

Toute la vie d'Anne Onime se résume en une phrase : personne ne sait qui elle est.

A sa naissance déjà, sa mère ignorait qu'elle était enceinte et l'a découvert le jour même. Et quand on lui a présenté son bébé, sa réaction a été "Qui est-ce ?".

A l'école, ce ne fut guère plus brillant. Ses camarades faisaient comme si elle n'existait pas et pire ses maîtres et professeurs ne la reconnaissaient pas lorsqu'elle entrait en classe. Elle vécut donc sa scolarité dans une immense solitude.

Le reste de sa vie fut du même tonneau. Et s'appeler Anne Onime ne fut pas une sinécure. Dans une administration ou au téléphone, elle avait de très grande difficulté à communiquer. " Vous êtes ? " Anne Onime." "Désolé mais nous répondons pas aux personnes qui ne veulent pas dire leur nom. Au revoir".

Et elle mourut dans l'indifférence générale.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2008)

...De faire remonter ces tartines de poilade... :love:

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène
- De Gouges Olympe
- Hofmann Albert


*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam
- Zoto Henry
- Kumoru Danton
- Moilkcask Mireille
- Jémelay Bruno (d'Agen)
- Dragacci Ange Marie
- Zeblouz Agathe
- Palnord Albert
- Lantreaud Ernest-Emile
- Peutrovite Saturnin
- Ragourdine Théophraste
- Reineman Zezette love: Dans mon coeur, à jamais tu demeures...)
- Fitler Aldo
- Boudhin
- AhactEr Phil


To be continued...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2008)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*
- Bon, Frédéric
- Poubelle, Eugène
- De Gouges Olympe
- Hofmann Albert


*...et ceux qui auraient dû*
- Cantat, Jésus
- Ducon, Anatole
- Gourdin, Pélagie
- Heckel et Jeckel
- Manvussa, Gérard
- Porcasse, Jean-Louis
- Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
- Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
- Rasrak Pmir Khan
- Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
- Togranpié Robert
- Lécasse Sam
- Zoto Henry
- Kumoru Danton
- Moilkcask Mireille
- Jémelay Bruno (d'Agen)
- Dragacci Ange Marie
- Zeblouz Agathe
- Palnord Albert
- Lantreaud Ernest-Emile
- Peutrovite Saturnin
- Ragourdine Théophraste
- Reineman Zezette love: Dans mon coeur, à jamais tu demeures...)
- Fitler Aldo
- Boudhin
- AhactEr Phil

Il en manquait:
- Leuzègue Mormoi
- Opolitain Adémard
- Turlutte Emma
- Renault Jean
- Céralès Gudule
- Pournicontre Johnny
- Khy Kate
- Puducu Raymond
- Delafont Jacob
- Kouchtoalah Marie
- Dieu
- Bertilon Jean-François
- Peunase Justin
- Ben Salah Fouhmal Ibrahim
- Onime Anne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Grâce te soit rendue pour ce travail de compilation d'utilité publique...


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2008)

Alfred Bogard, inventeur de la roue carrée.
C'est a la suite de sa découverte qu'un triangle pouvait, dans certains cas extrêmes, être rectangle qu'Alfred Bogard mis au point la roue carrée. A l'origine, cette invention devait permettre à n'importe quel véhicule de se garer sur le trottoir sans abimer les pneus. De plus, toute machine en étant doté ne pouvant pas avancer, les freins, le volant, la direction et le moteur étaient inutiles, d'où un coût de production ridiculement faible qui aurait permis à nombre de ménages modestes de pouvoir parquer devant leur domicile une auto-immobile à l'époque où seules les classes les plus aisées pouvaient accrocher une queue de tigre à un rétroviseur.

De nombreux prototypes furent réalisés et testés, certains ouvrant la voie à d'autres modèles vite tombés dans l'oubli : la roue triangulaire, la roue rectangulaire, la roue plate.

La roue carrée connu un succès d'estime : elle permettait en effet, sur le papier, d'écraser les hérissons en limitant la souffrance de l'animal (Alfred Bogard adorait les hérissons). Hélas, au moment de la production de série, le lobby des fabricants de roues rondes fit pression sur le gouvernement et celui-ci, fidèle a la tradition française, ne donna pas suite a ce projet novateur.

Alfred Bogard ne supporta pas cette décision et abandonna ses recherches. Il devint fakir et son numéro, dans lequel il s'allongeait sur des hérissons, lui apporta une gloire que sa technologie avant gardiste lui avait refusée. Il mourut aspiré en faisant du stop le long d'une voie d'aérotrain, cynisme ultime, cette machine étant une des rares terrestres à ne pas posséder de roues.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Vous ressuscitez la tradition avec brio...


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Alfred Bogard, inventeur de la roue carrée.
> C'est a la suite de sa découverte qu'un triangle pouvait, dans certains cas extrêmes, être rectangle qu'Alfred Bogard mis au point la roue carrée. A l'origine, cette invention devait permettre à n'importe quel véhicule de se garer sur le trottoir sans abimer les pneus. De plus, toute machine en étant doté ne pouvant pas avancer, les freins, le volant, la direction et le moteur étaient inutiles, d'où un coût de production ridiculement faible qui aurait permis à nombre de ménages modestes de pouvoir parquer devant leur domicile une auto-immobile à l'époque où seules les classes les plus aisées pouvaient accrocher une queue de tigre à un rétroviseur.
> 
> De nombreux prototypes furent réalisés et testés, certains ouvrant la voie à d'autres modèles vite tombés dans l'oubli : la roue triangulaire, la roue rectangulaire, la roue plate.
> ...


C'est nul !... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est nul !... :love:



Au lieu de raconter des conneries ; illustre-nous avec brio ces pages admirables...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2008)

A ce sujet, je vais aujourd'hui vous narrer l'histoire narrante de Jean James Brio qui fut l'initiateur de cette expression désormais passée dans les moeurs "Avec Brio".

Jean-James Brio était un bébé très calme. Il ne pleurait jamais à la crèche de telle sorte que les employées de la crèche oubliaient jusqu'à son existence.
Un jour qu'un nouvel enfant arrivait, plein de babillements joyeux, la directrice de la crèche proposa que l'on pose l'enfant avec jean-James dans l'un des parcs.
L'animatrice de garde dit alors: "avec qui?" Ce à quoi la directrice répondit "Avec Brio".

Jean-James entama une scolarité morne et sa transparence était telle que les instituteurs et trices successifs du bambin, oubliaient qu'il était là.
Il n'était pas rare, lors des conseils de classe d'entendre la directrice terminer la réunion par  "Et nous allons maintenant finir avec Brio", ce à quoi les instituteurs ou trice répondaient invariablement: "avec qui?"
Ce à quoi la directrice répondait "Avec Brio"

Jean-James coulait des jours heureux dans sa maisonnette située dans un charmant lotissement à la Courneuve.
Le jour de ses fiançailles, sa dulcinée s'en fût, annoncer la bonne nouvelle à ses parents:
"je vais me marier avec Brio"
"Avec qui?"
"Avec Brio"


Le jour de sa mort, un évènement incroyable survint. En effet, le curé fut foudroyé alors qu'il prononçait l'oraison au dessus du cercueil déjà en place dans la tombe.
Le corps du malheureux carbonisé tomba dans le cercueil.
Le curé fut donc enterré avec Brio


"Avec qui?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Boulez le bellâtre... Moi je suis à court de munitions pour sa gueule... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2008)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*

Bon, Frédéric
Poubelle, Eugène


De Gouges Olympe
Hofmann Albert


*...et ceux qui auraient dû*

Cantat, Jésus
Ducon, Anatole
Gourdin, Pélagie
Heckel et Jeckel
Manvussa, Gérard
Porcasse, Jean-Louis
Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
Rasrak Pmir Khan
Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
Togranpié Robert
Lécasse Sam
Zoto Henry
Kumoru Danton
Moilkcask Mireille
Jémelay Bruno (d'Agen)
Dragacci Ange Marie
Zeblouz Agathe
Palnord Albert
Lantreaud Ernest-Emile
Peutrovite Saturnin
Ragourdine Théophraste
Reineman Zezette love: Dans mon coeur, à jamais tu demeures...)
Fitler Aldo
Boudhin
AhactEr Phil

Il en manquait:

Leuzègue Mormoi
Opolitain Adémard
Turlutte Emma
Renault Jean
Céralès Gudule
Pournicontre Johnny
Khy Kate
Puducu Raymond
Delafont Jacob
Kouchtoalah Marie
Dieu
Remblier Fabien
Bertilon Jean-François
Peunase Justin
Ben Salah Fouhmal Ibrahim
Onime Anne


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2008)

*Ceux qui ont vraiment existé...*

Bon, Frédéric
Poubelle, Eugène


De Gouges Olympe
Hofmann Albert


*...et ceux qui auraient dû*

Cantat, Jésus
Ducon, Anatole
Gourdin, Pélagie
Heckel et Jeckel
Manvussa, Gérard
Porcasse, Jean-Louis
Rasbahnikhof, Piotr Illitch
Tronchasse, Marie-Laure
Rasrak Pmir Khan
Delafigue Sophie. Marquise de
Togranpié Robert
Lécasse Sam
Zoto Henry
Kumoru Danton
Moilkcask Mireille
Jémelay Bruno (d'Agen)
Dragacci Ange Marie
Zeblouz Agathe
Palnord Albert
Lantreaud Ernest-Emile
Peutrovite Saturnin
Ragourdine Théophraste
Reineman Zezette love: Dans mon coeur, à jamais tu demeures...)
Fitler Aldo
Boudhin
AhactEr Phil

Il en manquait:

Leuzègue Mormoi
Opolitain Adémard
Turlutte Emma
Renault Jean
Céralès Gudule
Pournicontre Johnny
Khy Kate
Puducu Raymond
Delafont Jacob
Kouchtoalah Marie
Dieu
Bertilon Jean-François
Peunase Justin
Ben Salah Fouhmal Ibrahim
Onime Anne
- Bogart Alfred
- Brio Jean-James


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

Il semble donc que Remblier Fabien n'existe en fait pas (un peu comme iMax), et ne soit qu'un personnage de fiction, vu où il est classé, ce qui ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, car l'ayant rencontré récemment (à l'expo), c'est vrai qu'il a l'air trop "pas vrai" !


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2008)

Djo Lplombié


Arrière-petit cousin de feu Djo Ltaxy, Djo Lplombié est né pendant que ça mère empruntait l'escalator du Centre Pompidou.

Très vite, on lui trouva un penchant certain pour la tuyauterie. En effet, à la crèche, il n'était pas rare de le surprendre à arracher les pédoncules des fleurs qui ornaient la salle de jeu. Plus tard, c'est toute une collection de pipelines miniatures qu'il était fier de présenter à ses jeunes camarades de jeu. Puis, forcément, vint l'âge des premiers poils qui poussent autour de la chose, je veux dire par là, le canal, la buse, la tige, le manche, le tube à essai, le truc que l'on tape sur la rambarde, l'amok à grandes oreilles... et que sais-je encore. A quoi pouvait donc bien servir cet appendice... Il avait beau en discuter avec son amie, Sarah P., la question restait sans réponses. En plus, il était plutôt découragé du peu d'intérêt que Sarah semblait manifester à son égard. Elle, son trip, c'était plutôt aller buter du caribou avec son papa, tout les week-end, sur les lacs gelés d'Alaska.

Désabusé, notre ami Djo commençait à se faire une raison. Jamais il ne percerait le mystère. C'était sans compter sur les joyeux hasards de la vie.

Cela arriva l'an passé, lors d'un speed-dating organisé à Mouyemoi. Il fit la rencontre d'un magnifique esthète bodybuildé qui taquinait le chalumeau comme personne : Lech Monzguègue, plombier polonais de son état. Ce dernier, frustré de son échec d'implantation sur le territoire français en 2005, espérait noyer son chagrin grâce à une rencontre, à quelqu'un, qui lui permettrait d'oublier ses mésaventures d'antan. Il vit tout de suite en notre ami Djo que la solution était là. Oui, Djo, magnifique dans son bleu de travail à bretelle, nu en dessous, était la providence même. Les signes ne trompaient pas : l'il qui brille, le cur qui palpite, le caleçon qui parait trop court, le cerveau qui ressent des difficultés d'irigation... etc... Les points communs pleuvaient : la clef de 12 Facom, la cintreuse Adidas, le coupe tube Vuitton, la pince Dolce Gabbana... Que du bonheur !

Très vite, ils quittèrent cet endroit qui ne représentait plus rien à leurs yeux. Désormais, seul leur bonheur commun comptait à présent. Chaque seconde se devait d'être vécue le plus intensément possible, il n'y avait plus un instant à perdre. C'est ce qu'ils firent, tous les deux, main dans la main, cheveux zovent.

On perdit rapidement leur trace. Seul soupçon de leur existence, un message posté par un certain Mario sur un forum informatique la semaine dernière, reproduit ici :

_"Bonjour, mon ami et moi possédons un PC. Nous savons qu'il existe un magnifique économiseur d'écran intitulé "Canalisations 3D". Comment faire pour l'installer ? D'avance merci. Mario."_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Georges Eastman, lorsqu'il a créé sa société, a longuement cherché un nom dont la contrainte était _d'être prononçable dans toutes les langues_. Celui retenu fut "Kodak".



Et son pote, Gérard Westman, qui fabriquait des canapés convertibles bas de gamme faisait la même recherche au même moment. Lui, trouva "Clic-clac", nom commun toujours utilisé de nos jours pour désigner des canapés disgracieux dépliants moyennant de terribles pinçons, et aux housses urticantes affublées de couleurs kitsches ou criardes, c'est selon, y'a du choix.
Eastman et Westman se pochetronnaient la gueule tous les jeudis soirs au troquet du coin, à Barbès (celui après le fleuriste et avant la pâtisserie turque, là, vous voyez ?) en jouant à la crapette et saouls comme des cochons ils criaient à tue-tête : *"CLIC CLAC !!!" "KODAK !!!"*   Les ivrognes sont parfois si drôles&#8230; lol mdr !! 
Et c'est depuis que d'Est en Ouest est née l'expression bien connue "Clic clac Kodak"&#8230; 

Je vous remercie de votre attention&#8230;


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et c'est depuis que d'Est en Ouest est née l'expression bien connue "Clic clac Kodak"



Et "_merci_", c'est pour les chiens ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Ben voyons&#8230; tire la couverture à toi tant que tu y es !


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben voyons&#8230; tire la couverture à toi tant que tu y es !



Non ! Quitte à citer les grands auteurs, autant le faire correctement ! La phrase exacte est "clic clac, _*merci*_ Kodak" !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Jules-Edouard Northman-Brossard n'est malheureusement pas passé à la postérité. Tu fais bien de rétablir cet oubli !
Troisième larron de ce duo officieusement triolite, Jules-Edouard en était également le doyen. Atteint d'Alzheimer, comme bon nombre des plus tristes et néanmoins âgés membres de ce forum, incapable de retenir les règles pourtant simples de la crapette, il passait ses soirées à oublier les verres qu'il commençait, les égarant régulièrement dans leur troquet de prédilection. A chaque fois donc, ses compères lui montraient ostensiblement ses verres à peine entamés, ce à quoi il répondait invariablement : "Merci".

Seules choses réellement intéressantes de ce fait anodin, deux expressions naquirent de ces habitudes d'expression : 
- La formule complète dont il est question précédemment comme nous le fait remarquer notre estimable (quoique&#8230 super-modérateur : *"Clic-clac !!" "Merci !!" "Kodak !!"*
- Mais également, c'est de là que vient le célèbre slogan publicitaire *"Merci qui ? Merci Papy Brossard !!"*, mais personne n'a jamais rapporté le lien entre ce vieil alcoolo à l'encéphalogramme platiforme et les biscuits de son homonyme&#8230;

A noter, fait absolument hilarant, cet épisode n°135 d'une série qui en comprenait 199 (ça par contre, c'est dingue !!  ) qui repris à son propre compte cette boutade linguistique. &#338;uvre magistrale dans laquelle personne ne manquera de reconnaître un encodeur notoire qui sévit lamentablement aux fins fonds des arcanes de notre forum bien-aimé&#8230; Quel gâchis tout de même ! Tant d'oisiveté déployée alors qu'il possédait un illustre talent artistique ! La vie est toujours décidément une vraie tartine de merde, tiens !



(Fab' ?  :love: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

Tu sais que je t'aime toi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi   Je viens de le prouver, d'ailleurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Jules-Edouard Northman-Brossard n'est malheureusement pas passé à la postérité. Tu fais bien de rétablir cet oubli !
> Troisième larron de ce duo officieusement triolite, Jules-Edouard en était également le doyen. Atteint d'Alzheimer, comme bon nombre des plus tristes et néanmoins âgés membres de ce forum, incapable de retenir les règles pourtant simples de la crapette, il passait ses soirées à oublier les verres qu'il commençait, les égarant régulièrement dans leur troquet de prédilection. A chaque fois donc, ses compères lui montraient ostensiblement ses verres à peine entamés, ce à quoi il répondait invariablement : "Merci".
> 
> Seules choses réellement intéressantes de ce fait anodin, deux expressions naquirent de ces habitudes d'expression :
> ...



Et pour Mamie Nova, tu as quelque chose ?


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pour Mamie Nova, tu as quelque chose ?



Ah non ! Pitié ! Tu le connais : c'est comme si tu remettais une tune dans le bastringue ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah non ! Pitié ! Tu le connais : c'est comme si tu remettais une tune dans le bastringue ! :love:



Une t*h*une, mon loup, une t*h*une !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est pas le bon fil&#8230;


----------



## Lamégère (16 Janvier 2009)

Je m'en vais vous compter, par cette magnifique journée, l'histoire quelque peu rococobambolesque d'Amy Vinmaison...

6ème née d'une fratrie d'une quinzaine de gosses (nous n'avons jamais connu le nombre exact de moufflet), la petite Amy naquit par une nuit de pleine lune. Les parents de la petite Amy étant viticulteur à Fleureuille-le-Patouvier, l'accouchement fut pratiqué par le médecin/vétérinaire/coiffeur/épicier du coin (le cumul de fonctions étant de rigueur dans ces petits patelins). Accouchement somme toute classique si ce n'est à ce détail près:le travail dura un peu plus de 32H car la mère de la petite Amy avait souffert durant sa grosse d'un dysfonctionnement anormal de ces hormones(l'origine étant supputée due au vin produit par le père), ce qui eu comme effet que la petite Amy naquit avec une touffe de cheveux si énorme que l'épisiotomie que du pratiquer le médecin coupa pratiquement sa mère en 2...
Je vous rassure quant à la santé de sa mère, elle fut vite remise grace à quelques concoctions vinicole dont le père était le gardien ancestral.
Amy grandit donc au sein de cette famille où le vin et le chant tenaient grande place.
Mais ce bonheur quasi parfait ne fut que de courte durée car Amy grandissait et ses hormones la travaillait (et pas qu'au niveau des cheveux)
Un jour, elle rencontra l'amour à la foire aux bestiaux de Glumotte, Blake Etdecker, jeune éleveur producteur à ses heures perdues. Ce fut le coup de foudre immédiat entre eux, quelques heures, litres de vins et kilos de coco plus tard, Blake demanda à Amy de l'épouser.
Amy, toute émoustillée à cette idée, accepta sur le champ cette proposition, mais c'était sans compter sur le père d'Amy qui s'y opposa farouchement entre 2 émergeances alcooliques...
Amy refusait de voir s'envoler ce bonheur si neuf et décida de s'enfuir à l'étranger avec Blake où ils disparurent mystérieusement...

Quelques années plus tard nous avons retrouvé la trace d'Amy, chose qui ne fut pas aisée car elle avait entre temps changé de nom et Blake aussi par la même occasion.
Elle était devenue chanteuse et avait, on ne sait encore comment, rencontré le succès. Mais ses exècs en tout genre la poursuivent et sa réputation est largement entachée.

Bien entendu vous aurez reconnu la vie au combien houleuse de cette cher Amy Winehouse à la chevelure opulante (quoique ces dernier temps c'est plutôt mouton tondu)


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2009)

Aujourd'hui, je vais vous conter l'heureuse histoire de Jean-Edmé Mécouille, grand chasseur de son état.
Jean-Edmé aimait la chasse et passait des heures à imaginer les meilleures techniques pour attirer plus de gibier.
Il observait scrupuleusement les animaux, écoutait leurs cris, réfléchissait, pensait, toujours animé par la volonté d'être le meilleur chasseur.
Un jour, il découvrit la technique de l'appeau. Ce petit ustensile dans lequel on souffle et qui émet un bruit qui imite le cri de l'animal et qui attire le gibier.
Dans sa quète de perfection, Jean-Edmé s'enferma dans sa remise et durant des mois travailla à la création de l'appeau universel. celui qui lui permettrait, selon les modulations qu'il utiliserait, d'attirer le gibier de son choix et devenir ainsi le meilleur chasseur du monde.
Mais à travailler seul dans sa remise, Jean-Edmé n'avait plus le temps de travailler ni de chasser pour nourrir sa famille.
Il n'eut donc d'autre choix que de vendre sa création.
Au vu de ses qualités, l'objet déchaîna les passions et les foules. Les propositions de prix se firent de plus en plus délirantes et l'appeau fût vendu extrêmement cher.
C'est depuis ce jour que l'expression "l'appeau de Mécouille" est née, synonyme d'un objet au prix très élevé.
Son orthographe a ensuite été déformée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

_*Donc je transfère ici sur vos conseils :*_

C'est la stupeur ! En début de semaine, à 50 ans, nous apprenons la mort de Michel Jacquesson happé par le rotovator de son tracteur. Le doute court déjà : qui n'a pas désactivé la prise de force pendant que Michel allait vérifier qu'une pierre n'avait pas endommagé l'outil de travail du sol ? 

On savait la star planétaire prête à une nouvelle grande tournée qui devait passer par Marsac, Brioude et Guéret. Enfin elle allait sortir de sa réclusion imposée dans son domaine d'AgroLand depuis les accusations jamais réellement prouvées de fraude à la prime à la vache allaitante.

Et voilà que la nouvelle est tombée sur nos bélinographes. Nous sommes tous endeuillés.

Alors ici, en hommage, rappelons la biographie exceptionnelle de Michel Jacquesson.

*1 - L'ENFANCE DE MICHEL JACQUESSON*

Il naît en 1958 dans une famille de 10 enfants de Saint-Genès-les-Marsac dans le Cantal. Son enfance est rythmée par les travaux des champs. Il adore passer son temps à observer les vaches au pré, les semaisons et les récoltes. Cest un enfant simple qui rêve de devenir un jour agriculteur en polyculture-élevage. Mais son père Joseph, ouvrier agricole, est un homme aigri qui ronge son frein daccordéoniste raté. A léglise du village, Michel et ses 4 frères se débrouillent plutôt bien pour chanter les cantiques. Le père, homme aussi dur que frustré, a alors une idée : mettre ses 5 garçons à la musique. Il projette sur eux ses ambitions déçues. Après lécole, Michel et ses frères doivent chanter et danser. Les week-end sont tout aussi intensifs. Il est leur est interdit daller gambader dans les près, de participer aux moissons ou daller voir les vaches vêler. Une blessure dont Michel ne se remettra jamais et quil tentera follement de compenser dans son domaine hors du temps : AgroLand.

Mais les enfants courbent léchine et les résultats sont là. Le père les emmène faire la tournée de tous les comices agricoles et de toutes les amicales danimation des villages. En 1965, les JACQUESSON CINQ sont nés ! Seb Robinsant, le grand manitou de la rubrique « Fêtes et Loisirs » du quotidien La Montagne (édition dAurillac), les repère et les propulse en tête de ses rubriques (en page 23). On raconte quil passa pour cela avec le père un juteux contrat de 3 ans rémunéré en bouteilles dArmagnac et en bocaux de terrine de faisan. Les engagements affluent. Les Jacquesson Cinq écument tous les bals des ménages et des pompiers, toutes les fêtes paroissiales et les kermesses. On se les arrache dans toutes les tombolas de la région de Salers et même aux portes dAurillac !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

*2 - Naissance d'une star*

Viennent les années 70. Michel commence en parallèle une carrière solo, qui le rend célèbre dans les maisons de retraite et les CAT. C&#8217;est l&#8217;arrivée de la mini-cassette qui lui permet de diffuser bien mieux ses chansons. Tout comme les Jacquesson Cinq, il est engagé par la maison de production de Saint-Flour, la célèbre M&#8217;automne, mondialement connue pour ses rythmes dansants inspirés des plus endiablées bourrées auvergnates et surtout ses ballades nostalgiques évoquant les transhumances de fin d&#8217;été, d&#8217;où son nom. Ses succès se suivent dans des genres différents. En 1972 il sort la cassette « Crotte de la Terre », dans un registre cocasse de comique troupier. Cette même année, on verra le single « Benne », sponsorisé par un fabricant de matériel agricole, affirmer la maturité vocale de Michel et triompher à la Foire au machinisme rural de Brive-la-Gaillarde. Puis en 1973 il enchaîne avec « Moustique Ennemi », un album plutôt engagé sur les problèmes liés à cet insecte pullulant sur les rives du lac de Vassivière-en-Limousin. Et enfin 1975 il sortira l&#8217;album « Porc-éleveur, Michel », qui est un mixte entre la « Soule » (musique basque rendue fameuse par Eugène Bronne) et les sonorités celtiques de la Bretagne paysanne, preuve de l&#8217;ouverture musicale du chanteur.

Mais le torchon est en train de brûler avec la M&#8217;automne. Les Jacquesson Cinq et en premier lieu Michel reprochent à ses dirigeants de concentrer les diffusions des cassettes dans les bacs de ventes-flash des Bricomarché et de pouvoir ainsi négocier à leurs fins personnelles des trousses d&#8217;outillage Facom à des prix qu&#8217;eux n&#8217;auraient pas. Ils claquent la porte et Michel signe avec la maison de disque « Epi », renouant &#8211; secrètement &#8211; avec son amour de la terre. Les Jacquesson Cinq deviennent les Jacquesson, le premier titre restant propriété de la M&#8217;automne.
Michel a évolué vers une autonomie progressive. Il fait un dernier album avec ses frères en 1978, qui connaît un succès international dans tout le massif du Forez : « Coutellerie ». Mais il éclipse un an plus tard les Jacquesson en sortant « Proche du Val », qui le fait connaître internationalement de Bourges à Montluçon et de Tulle au Puy-en-Velay. Le single « Ne l&#8217;stoppe s&#8217;il guette le b&#339;uf », qui raconte avec énergie l&#8217;histoire d&#8217;un vaillant bouvier du Charolais, est l&#8217;emblème de cet album. Michel s&#8217;affirme dans le tournage super 8 du clip comme un danseur et un metteur en scène de premier calibre. Mais en 1980, l&#8217;album ne remporte pas la récompense tant attendue auprès de ses pairs, lors des « Mamies hagardes », le grand show de la profession des chanteurs de maisons gériatriques médicalisées. 

Dépité, enragé jusqu&#8217;aux larmes, Michel jure que son prochain album ne sera pas ignoré par ceux qui l&#8217;ont ainsi humilié&#8230;

(Tout est vrai puisque même Wikipédia le dit de Michel Jacquesson, cependant avec une orthographe quand même bizarrement plus anglo-saxonne pour son nom...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

A Bad Wörishofen, petite ville bavaroise, pas très loin de Munich, juste à côté de Turkheim (ville qui a surnommé son char de carnaval "Lotte", en l'honneur de l'épouse du bourgmestre, ainsi prénommée, ce qui l'a rendu célèbre, le char "Lotte" de Turkheim), la boutique "Delikatessenverkäuferwurstwaren" était tenue depuis trois générations par la famille Suppe.

L'arrière grand père, Suppe Otto l'avait inaugurée alors que Bismark présidait encore aux destinées de l'Allemagne à peine réunifiée, sous l'&#339;il bienveillant de Guillaume II, puis, son fils, Suppe Wilheim lui avait succédé, avant de le céder à son tour à Suppe Günther.

Ce dernier comptait bien transmettre le petit commerce de charcuterie-traiteur à son fils Hermann, mais le destin de gloire de celui ci devait en décider autrement. En effet, Suppe Hermann n'avait pas la vocation pour les delikatessen, il préférait entreprendre de sauver le monde. Il avait vu s'écrouler l'empire du super- méchant à petite moustache et mèche qui tombe sur le front, et avait juré alors "plus jamais ça".

Il se fit tailler par Suppe Frida, sa maman adorée, un joli costume collant bleu et une très seyante cape rouge, et partit à l'assaut des vilains aliens, et autres monstres mutants, qui alors, passaient le temps en tentant de détruire notre belle planète (bon, faut dire à leur décharge que dans le vide intersidéral ou ils logeaient, les distractions étaient rares, hein !).

Bien entendu, la presse mondiale se fit vite l'écho de ses exploits, et le monde des comics ne tarda pas à s'intéresser au personnage. Ils envoyèrent un de leurs plus talentueux scénaristes l'interviewer, un certain Bob Kane. Celui ci ne tarda pas à mettre en image les aventures du héro. Il y eut juste un problème, Kane ne parlant absolument pas allemand, lorsque notre sauveur lui eut révélé, avec son accent bavarois, s'appeler Suppe Hermann, il fit de cette identité une transcription phonétique totalement erronée, et depuis cette époque, le quiproco à ce sujet perdure toujours ! :rateau:

(Special thanks to Tibo pour l'inspiration )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2009)

Suppe Hermann est-il parent avec Spide Hermann, dont les méchantes langues disaient qu'il avait l'araignée qui grattait le plafond ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Suppe Hermann est-il parent avec Spide Hermann, dont les méchantes langues disaient qu'il avait l'araignée qui grattait le plafond ?



Ni avec Spide Hermann, ni même avec Goëring Hermann, ils ont le même prénom, c'est tout !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

Que Georges Hermann vous arrache les burnes!


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Il daube Hermann ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Que Georges Hermann vous arrache les burnes!



Hermann pas ta fraise, toi !


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2009)

C'est par un triste matin d'été qu'Humphrey Laray pointa le bout de son derche, il y a déjà de cela quelques décennies.
L'accouchement fut sans douleur. "Il est passé comme une lettre à la poste, la machine était parfaitement huilée" se souvient Emile, le garde-champêtre du village qui assista à l'accouchement ce jour là, parce qu'il n'avait rien d'autre à faire. Cette naissance "facile" était un signe du destin, et nous allons voir pourquoi.

Enfance agréable, sans histoires, ce n'est qu'à l'adolescence qu'Humphrey commença à se faire remarquer.
Ayant le sébum viril, l'acné fut un douloureux problème pour lui. Puis, hélas, s'ajouta à cela un cuir chevelu et un cheveu type "végétaline hair staïle" qui n'était pas pour déplaire à Raynal et Roquelaure, ses 2 amis d'enfance ; cela leur donna d'ailleurs une petite idée culinaire qu'ils développèrent par la suite avec le succès que l'on sait.

Vous connaissez les ados, ces espèces d'attardés mentaux qui passent leur temps sur les forums Macgé, sur facebook ou sur déprime.com à raconter le néant cérébral qui les habitent... Le buzz ne se fit pas prier. Les cheveux gras d'Humphrey par ci, par là, devant, derrière, dedans... bref... Moqué, hué, décrié, ne sachant plus vers quel sein doux (tu aimes, un, cochon) se tourner, Humphrey Laray pris une décision qui allait à jamais changer son destin de gloire. "Je vais faire de cette faiblesse une force !" s'époumona t-il un matin de grasse matinée.

Il quitta donc la Capitale mondiale du parfum (je te laisse chercher) pour aller s'installer en Normandie, à Moudubou, où il fonda les établissements de renommée internationale que vous connaissez tous, je veux bien entendu parler des établissements "L'huile ou Laray".

Le succès fut immédiat. C'est plus particulièrement avec le fameux "Beurre Laray" que le succès devint rapidement planétaire. Il y en avait deux catégories. Le doux, pour les palais fragile, sans consistance, sans caractère. Et puis, l'exceptionnel demi-sel de Guérande... Non ! Je mens. Beurre Laray ne faisait pas dans le demi-sel de Guérande. Simplement, par soucis d'économie capitaliste, du gros sel d'Afghanistan, pour son côté abrasif qui reste en bouche, et que connaissent bien les amateurs es-lubrification buccale, et plus si affinité.

Un autre produit de qualité des établissements "L'huile ou Laray", la sucette au beurre. Et, rien que pour vous, le conseil de dégustation du patron lui-même, Humphrey : bien sucé, avec un bon verre de rouge, ça glisse tout seul !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2009)

Quelle violence...

à moi...

Nous sommes 1960, la vie sécoule paisiblement sur la petite Isle dAssédique au large de la martinique.

Gwénolé Debrebis vient de faire la connaissance dune jeune et jolie jeune fille répondant au doux prénom de Fêtnat Les deux amoureux passent de longs après midi à ne rien foutre sur la plage comme lont fait leur parent pendant des décennies, et ils auraient bien tort de se gêner puisque cest nous qui paye

Mais en ce jour de Juin, la vie de Gwénolé et de Fetnat va basculer Un navigateur vient daccoster sur la plage, il cherche manifestement à communiquer, et sapproche deux lair confiant

« Mes respects jeunes zindigènes ! » leur dit il 
« Ma mère ma dit Antoine fait toi couper les chveux » continua-t-il
« Je recherche un équipage, car le mien ma abandonné pour aller travailler sur un cargo Philippin, je vous paierai bien » tenta-t-il dexpliquer.

Les deux amoureux se regardèrent, lappel du large lappel du flouze, loccasion de découvrir le monde, et peut être même de parvenir en France !!! La terre promise !!! Le pays ou tout le monde est heureux, point besoin de travail, un salaire suffit à vivre !!! Le pays ou toutes les folies deviennent possibles, avoir un écran plat, un four micro ondes, une clé uaissebé, un pécé portable, une climatisation qui fait froid et chaud, un lit à télécommande, des rayban, un porte monnaie en croco, des bottes en léopard, un zlip en fonte, un marcel en or, un four qui se nettoie tout seul, un salaire qui tombe tous les mois, des amis, des ennemis, un patron, une patronne, des soucis, un parapluie, un imper, des chaussettes propres, des mouchoirs jetables, et du sopalin à profusion pour se défromager lminaret le rêve

Leur décision est prise, ils partiront à la découverte du monde avec leur nouvel ami Antoine

Cest après un périple de plusieurs mois que les amoureux arrivent à Paris ou leur patron a un rendez vous pour tourner une pub pour Atoll (les opticiens), leur chemins vont se séparer ici, Antoine repartira sur les océans, Gwénolé et Fetnat sinstalleront en France

Par commodité ils décident de descendre vers le sud, afin que leur enfant à naître puisse jouir de conditions climatiques proches de leur île natale

Et bientôt cest la naissance de celui quils appelleront Nouroudine (avec un E, sinon ça fait Nouroudin), leur fils, le fruit de leur amour, la lumière du coran sinusoïdal.

Petit déjà, Nouroudine, présente de vraies aptitudes au bricolage, cest à trois ans quil invente le Cramouilleur bi-convexe, qui permettait à lépoque, de trier les pommes de terre par ordre alphabétique dauteur. A huit ans, après un voyage scolaire au ski, il invente les toilettes turcs, quil a la présence desprit déquiper dun trou

Hélas, le petit Nouroudine nest pas très doué pour les études, ses professeurs lui conseillent daller se faire voir aux Eucalyptus avec les autnases 

Et il y alla

Là, Nouroudine découvre, sa voie comme ses amis, il vivra aux crochets de la société, il se paiera sur la bête, il se roulera dans le stupre, il deviendra. *DJ*

Cest au milieu des années 80 quon retrouve sa trace à lEscurial une boite dhomosexuels tenue par un corse, Pierre Antoine Pantaloni (et oui le père de Tony Pantaloni).
A lépoque Nouroudine, qui se fait maintenant appeler DJAIMSS, a acquis une solide réputation de branleur dans le milieu des nuits Niçoises.

Toutes les nuits, il fait danser les fiottes à grands coups de WYMCA, In the Navy, ou encore Macho man Il a la particularité de mixer avec une plume logée entre les fesses, et un Boa autour du coup bien souvent il finit ses shows sur scène chantant « Mon truc en plumes » devant une horde de sodomites bienveillants 

Ses amis « sensibles » le surnommeront Zizi Jtemmerde.

Mais la période dorée va se terminer avec la crise de 93 les gens nont plus dargent pour aller faire les cons en boite de nuit, ils préfèrent rester chez eux, au chaud à regarder Derick qui sen bat les couilles lui de la crise, puisquil est déjà vieux. 

LEscurial se vide progressivement de ses clients Nouroudine est obligé de travailler au bar de létablissement ou dorénavant, seuls les poivrots du quartier viennent consommer Cest lun deux, un soir qui proposa à Nouroudine un emploi

« Salut bel Indigène » lui dit il
« Je mappelle Jean Louis Chatte, mais on mappelle Jéjé Tocami »
« Tu sembles bien triste derrière ton comptoir, veux tu venir travailler avec moi dans la catch à 4 ?? »
« On est une bande potes, on se fend la poire »

Nouroudine hésita un instant. Il regardait la scène de lEscurial, ou tant de litres de foutres avaient été nettoyés par tant de litres de Javel pendant toutes ces années il regardait cette scène et voyait son passé

Cétait décidé, il partirait avec Jéjé

« attention ! » cria Jéjé
« Chez nous pas de Pédoque ! » et il enchaina :
« Rassure toi chéri, y a pas de PD, mais y a beaucoup denc tu seras pas dépaysé »

PS : Je déconne hein...


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2009)

Mais c'est énorme ça !! Sponsorisé par le SPF ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2009)

Nan un autre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Je vous aurais bien narré par le menu l'histoire édifiante de Humphrey Biên Pompéldar, mais devant le peu d'enthousiasme que suscite ce magnifique sujet (et parce que j'ai autre chose à foutre), non.

P.S. : sonny & krys,


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vous aurais bien narré par le menu l'histoire édifiante de Humphrey Biên Pompéldar, mais devant le peu d'enthousiasme que suscite ce magnifique sujet (et parce que j'ai autre chose à foutre), non.
> 
> P.S. : sonny & krys,



C'est pas un vague cousin de Humphrey Biensussé ?


----------



## krystof (26 Novembre 2009)

Les plus jeunes d'entre vous ne s'en souviendront pas, d'autres ne le connaissent même pas, mais il y a de cela quelques semaines, j'ai eu l'énorme privilège de pouvoir interviewer Axel Lilimité.

Rappelez-vous. Sous son nom de scène, le Mime Olète, il officiait chaque nuit, sur France Inter, entre 2 et 4 heures du matin. Ses séances de mimes étaient un moment de pur plaisir, suivi par des milliers d'auditeurs qui ne se lassaient jamais de ses prouesses artistiques aussi époustouflantes qu'inventives. Et déjà, à l'époque, précurseur en la matière, il avait su rendre accessible son émission aux sourds et malentendants.

J'ai réalisé cette interview il y a 2 semaines, le 28 août 2048, à l'Hôtel Érama, sur les quais de Seine.

- Alors, Mime Olète, à la veille de vos 90 printemps, tout de suite, là, j'ai envie de vous demander comment ça va la petite santé ?
-
- Bien, ça fait plaisir de vous savoir toujours en pleine forme.
-
- Non, non, c'est sincère vraiment. Alors, grand témoin de notre siècle, je souhaite aborder avec vous quelques épisodes de votre prestigieuse carrière et...
-
- Si, si, prestigieuse, je le pense vraiment. Donc, comment vous est venu cette idée de faire du mime à la radio ?
-
- Etonnant ! Il fallait oser à l'époque.
-
- Absolument, je ne l'entendais pas autrement. Vous avez commencé votre carrière à l'âge de 19 ans, sans jamais vous interrompre un seul instant. D'où vous vient cette fabuleuse énergie ?
-
- Pardon ? Vous pouvez re-mimer ?
-
- Exceptionnel ! Beaucoup de jeunes d'aujourd'hui feraient mieux de prendre exemple sur ces vrais valeurs du travail que vous avez toujours incarné.
-
- Tout à fait Si vous le permettez maintenant, ô grand mime, j'aimerais revenir sur une partie de votre carrière que l'on a tendance à oublier. Vous avez participé à la création d'un site internet aujourd'hui de grande renommée, et plus particulièrement la partie forum, je veux bien entendu parler de macgénération. Quels souvenirs en avez-vous gardé ?
-
- Etes-vous restez en contact avec les membres qui ont participé à cette formidable aventure ?
-
- Hmmm Si je vous dis Amok.
-
- Ah ! C'est une confidence ça ! Le mime du déambulateur fou, c'est donc lui qui vous l'a inspiré ?! J'en reste sans voix. DocEvil ?
-
- Quand vous mimez que c'est le seul avec qui vous êtes passé du mime à la réalité, qu'entendez-vous par là ?
-
- Ah oui quand même ! Avec les plumes et tout Et Patochman ?
-
- J'adore ce mime dit de celui qui mord l'oreiller !!! Très réaliste. Mais, vous êtes sérieux ?
-
- Et bien, vous me surprenez là Si on avait su à l'époque. JPMiss ?
-
- Ça devait faire mal, par les cheveux. C'est certainement ce qui a expliqué sa calvitie précoce
-
- Mouai d'autant plus que noués façon couette, ça permettait, comme vous venez de le mimer, de jouer au biker chevauchant fougueusement son Harley-Davidson. L'Ecrieur ?
-
- Pardon ? Vous mimez... avec ?
-
- Qui ?
-
- Quel coquin Avec LucG
-
- Et thebiglebowsky en plus Et bien, quelle fougue, quelle énergie ! Et enfin, last but not least, Sonnyboy ?
-
- Alors ça, non ! Combien de fois devrais-je le répéter ? Jamais lui et krystof n'ont été la même personne utilisant deux pseudos, jamais !
-
- Et bien, moi, je vous le dis de source certaine Espèce de vieux débris.
-
- Ouai, c'est ça toi-même. Et ce majeur, tendu bien droit là, tu le comprends ce mime ?
-
- Oh, et puis tu me gonfles. Allez, casse-toi pauv' con.

Voilà, j'espère que, comme moi, vous aurez pris autant de plaisir à lire que j'en ai eu à interviewer ce monument, phare international de notre culture française depuis près d'un siècle.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est énorme!!!    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est énorme!!!    :love:



Je lui ai promis de l'oreiller au quintal, à l'aut' Charlot!   

Tu le connais, ce gros gland ?... Il a l'air d'être de par chez toi...


----------



## krystof (26 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu le connais, ce gros gland ?... Il a l'air d'être de par chez toi...



Pas de familiarités s'il vous plaît.

Je vous demanderais donc de tomber le futal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Je vous demanderais donc de tomber le futal



Si un jour tu me vois passer cul-nu, à toute blinde sur le bord d'une route, tu tends le pouce... Naaaaan, pas comme ça! Vers le haut... Voilàààààà... Et il se pourrait que je m'arrête un moment pour discuter le coup...


----------



## krystof (26 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et il se pourrait que je m'arrête un moment pour discuter le coup...



Discuter est en trop


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Discuter est en trop



Ouais... Mais vu que pour le reste, tu peux te la polir à la paille de fer... Vaudrait mieux que tu apprécies la conversation à bâtons rompus...


----------

